# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  bin seit gestern positiv

## angst52

Hallo,
ich habe den Beitrag zur HIFU-Therapie von Heribert verschlungen, denn ich bin ähnlich betroffen.
Seit drei Jahren lasse ich mich nach einem 100 %igen PSA-Anstieg biopsieren, 2006 12 Nadeln, 2007 20 Nadeln und 2008 24 Nadeln  immer negativ.
Vor einer Woche war ich in der ALTA-Klinik, weil ich es wissen wollte, gestern kam der telefonische Befund: Tumor der Klasse 7, was auch immer das heißt.
Vorher (11/2009) hatte ich natürlich noch eine MRT-Untersuchung machen lassen, die einen erbsengroßen Befund mit glatten Rändern innerhalb des linken Lappen ergab.
Meine PSA-Werte waren früher (meine dreißiger Jahre, ich bildete mir immer ein, dass die Startschwierigkeiten beim Wasserlassen eine organische Krankheit sein kann, damals hatte man das Wort Paruresis noch nicht gehört) immer um die 3, stiegen dann plötzlich (2006) bis zur ersten Biopsie auf 7 an, in der Spitze bis 12, dann wieder 5 und letztens (11/2009) wieder 7.
Genau wie Heribert, habe ich mich sofort auf die HIFU-Therapie gestürzt und musste aus euren Postings erfahren, dass dies nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist.
Ich weiß, dass mein Urologe für eine Nerven schonende Totaloperation steht und er es als Chefarzt auch selbst macht, er ist auf seine Patientenstatistik sehr stolz - alle trocken.
Meine Angst ist vor einer Inkontinenz so groß, dass ich es, auch auf Grund meines Alters (57), nicht angehen möchte.
Ich suche krampfhaft nach einer Lösung, vielleicht doch Seeds?
Gruß angst52

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

_"Angst" ist ein schlechter Ratgeber.
_
Um raten  zu können, benötigen wir noch nähere Angaben:

Ausgangs-PSA vor der Biopsie "7" ?
Wieviel Proben wurden bei der letzten Biopsie genommen?
Wieviel Stanzen davon waren mit Prostatakrebs befallen?
Bei "7" handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um den Gleason Score.
War es ein 7a (3+4) oder ein 7b (4+3)?

Wenn wir diese Angaben haben, können wir die Kattan-Nomogramme zu Hilfe nehmen, um die statistischen Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeiten der verschiedenen Therapien zu ermitteln!

Alles Gute und vor allen Dingen eine gute Entscheidung!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## angst52

Hallo BurgerH,
habe soeben den Befund per Fax von der Alta-Klinik abgefordert, danke erst einmal für deine angebotene Hilfe.
Ich muss natürlich dazu sagen, dass die sechs Stanzen gezielt genommen wurden und vermutlich allesamt sich in einem Durchmesser von veilleicht 5 mm abgespielt haben, denn am Sonntag konnte man den Hauteingriff vom 20.01.an der Gesäßfalte kaum noch erkennen, so groß kann das nicht gewesen sein.
Wenn ich etwas mehr weiß, werde ich die Angaben machen.
Gruß angst52
apropos Angst:
In mir haben sich schon so viele Chirurgen die Hände gewärmt, ich hatte nie Angst und habe immer alles selbst vorangetrieben, doch jetzt durch die mögliche Inkontinenz zuzüglich zum "Leidensweg mit der Paruresis", könnte mein so aktives Leben eine jähe Wendung nehmen, dass ich schon begründete Angst habe, alle meine Träume begraben zu müssen.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo, 

wenn Du so eine panische Angst vor einer drohenden Inkontinenz hast, dann solltest Du Dir eine andere Therapie als die OP suchen. Da bietet sich die Bestrahlung an. Die Seeds-Behandlung ist bei einem Gleason Score 7, sollte er zutreffen, fraglich.

Ich kann Dich aber beruhigen,

die Inkontinenz ist aufgrund verbesserter OP-Techniken nicht mehr das Thema. Das Risiko liegt bei 2 - 7% meiner Schätzung nach. Und dann gibt es noch Hilfsmittel, um die Inkontinenz zu beheben wie Argus-Bänder oder den künstlichen Schließmuskel, vom Inkontinenztraining (Beckenbodentraining) mal abzusehen, das man als erstes in einer Anschlußheilbehandlung (AHB) nach der OP macht.

Die Hauptnebenwirkung bei einer OP ist die Zeugungsunfähigkeit, danach kommt der Verlust der Erektionsfähgigkeit, sofern die Nerverhaltende OP nicht glückt. Aber auch dafür gibt es 5 verschiedene Hilfsmittel, sie wieder herzustellen.

Die Orgasmusfähigkeit bleibt auch ohne steifes Glied (Erketionsfähgkeit) nach einer OP erhalten.

Ich hoffe, Dir jetzt nicht noch mehr Angst gemacht zu haben und vielleicht ein wenig genommen zu haben.

Die Therapieentscheidung solltest Du nicht auf Grund möglicher Nebenwirkungen treffen, sondern nach Heilungswahrscheinlichkeit.

Bleibt jedoch die panische Angst vor Inkontinenz, dann eben einen anderen Weg wie beispielsweise die Strahlentherapie gehen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## angst52

> Hallo, 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Orgasmusfähigkeit bleibt auch ohne steifes Glied (Erketionsfähgkeit) nach einer OP erhalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Hallo,
bis mein Fax kommt, können wir uns ein wenig austauschen.
Wenn die Erektionsfähigkeit nicht mehr vorhanden ist und die Samenblase fort und die Samenleiter, wie ich gehört habe, an die Blase angeschlossen sind, wo bleibt da bitte eine Orgasmusfähigkeit?
Eine Ejakulation ist ja wohl völlig ausgeschlossen oder?
Zur Ergänzung, meine Priorität liegt ausnahmslos auf der Kontinenz und nicht auf der Möglichkeit einem GV beizuwohnen.
Ich habe gelesen, dass man sich eine spätere Totaloperation mit einer externen Bestrahlung verbaut, das wäre wohl bei einer Brachytherapie nicht so oder? 
Gruß angst52

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

diesem Trugschluss unterliegen die meisten Männer, weil sie von ihrem Unterleib wenig Ahnung haben im Gegensatz zu den Frauen, die über ihren Körper meist mehr Bescheid wissen.

Die Entfernung der Prostata und der Samenblasen bedingt die Zeugungsunfähigkeit und als Folge auch die fehlende Ejakulation.

Die Nerven, die für die Erektions zuständig sind, laufen am Rande an der Prostata vorbei. Deshalb erleiden die Männer meist, wenn die Nervschondende OP nicht glückt, eine erektile Dysfunktion, d.h. das Glied wird auf natürlichem Wege ohne Hilfsmittel nicht mehr steif.

Der Orgasmus hat jedoch mit der Ejakulation und der Gliedsteife nichts zu tun. Die Orgasmusnerven verlaufen von der Penisspitze durch den Beckenboden und werden bei der OP nicht tangiert und bleiben damit auch erhalten.

Allerdings ist der Orgasmus nur noch auf das nervliche Erleben beschränkt, denn Samenerguss und Gliedversteifung fehlen. Und das ist für manche Ejakulations- und Erektionsfixierte Männder ein Kopfproblem.

Wenn die Penisspitze eines operierten Mannes lange genug gereizt wird, kommt er auch zu seinem nervlichen Orgasmus.

Manche Männer probieren dies nach der OP nicht einmal aus und meinen, dass sie total impotent seien, was nicht stimmt.

Noch Fragen?

Man kann auch nach einer Bestrahlung noch operieren. Man nennt dies "Salvage-OP". Das können aber nur erfahren und mutige Operateure. Prof. Heidenreich in Aachen ist so einer. Allerdings ist die Nebenwirkungsrate recht hoch, da ist man mit 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit inkontinent. Das kommt durch die Schädigung und Verhärtung des Gewebes durch die Bestrahlung.

Nach Seeds ist eine OP auch etwas ungewöhnlich. Allerdings hat uns ein Pathologe in einem Vortrag mal erzählt, dass er eine Prostata nach der radikalen Entfernung auf dem Tisch gehabt habe, die zu seiner Überraschung voller Seeds gewesen sei. Ich erinnere mich noch, dass er sagte, dass er  zuerst einmal den Strahlenphysiker gerufen habe, bevor er sich an die mit Seeds gespickte Prostata herangetraut habe. Es scheint nicht alltäglich, aber möglich zu sein.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckart e.V.

----------


## angst52

Recht vielen Dank,
ich muss gestehen, dass ich von der Trennung Ejakulation und Orgasmus nichts gewusst habe und mir das neu ist, dann müsste man eben mit einem für mich "Pseudoorgasmus" leben oder es geht auch ganz ohne.
Was mich aber weiterhin beunruhigt, ist die Kürzung des Harnleiters um die Größe der Prostata, was natürlich bei mir fatale Folgen hat. So viel ist hier nicht, dass ich noch ohne Weiteres auf vielleicht vier cm verzichten kann. Wenn es sehr kalt ist, weiß ich schon nicht mehr wo ich anfassen soll und dann noch die Kürzung, ich will jetzt nicht im Forum gesperrt werden und zum Lachen ist mir auch nicht, doch dann müsste ich wohl mit Mikadostäbchen auf das Klo gehen - mich macht das fertig.
Es sind aber alles Fragen, die ich mir noch nie stellen musste und die jetzt auf eine Antwort warten. Es ist aber schön, dass du mir hilfst, denn solche banalen Fragen will ich mit meinem Urologen nicht besprechen müssen, das muss ich alles schon wissen, dann kann ich mich mehr auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren.
Ich danke dir!
gruß angst52

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

schon Paganini sagte: 

"Es kommt nicht auf die Größe des Instrumentes an, sondern wie man damit spielt!"  :L&auml;cheln: 

Die Verkürzung des Penis soll übrigens nicht nur auf die Entfernung der Prostata und die damit verbundene Verkürzung der Harnröhre  zurückzuführen sein. Prof. Jünnemann Kiel ist da ganz anderer Ansicht. Er meint "soweit könne man den Penis gar nicht zur Harnblase in den Körper  hinziehen, um die Harnröhre wieder an der Blase annähen zu können. Die Atrophie (Verkümmerung) der Schwellkörper spiele nach seiner Meinung die entscheidendere Rolle. Im Tierversuch beginnt die Atrophie der Schwellkörper bereits 20 Minuten nach der OP.

Übrigens sind das keine 4 cm. So groß ist eine Prostata nicht. Ich habe nach meiner OP vielleicht 2 cm Vorhaut zuviel.

Der Schwellkörperatrophie kann man übrigens mit einem Schwellkörpertraining nach der OP vorbeugen!

Noch ein hessisches Sprichwort zum Pseudoorgasmus:

"Heb ich noch Mund und Hend, bin ich net impotent!"  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## kallez

Hallo du angst25,

mein Operateur hatte über 200 OP's im Jahr... ich Inkontinez-Angst 100%, ich hatte aus Angst die Vorlage von der Klinik bis zu hause und dann nie wieder. Ich bin heut nicht "feuchter" als vorher Und soviel kürzer ist ER auch nicht.

Gruß Kalle

----------


## Pierrot

@angst52

Sorry, ich musste trotzdem laut lachen. Aber dass Du den Humor nicht verloren hast, ist für mich ein sehr positives Zeichen. Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall, dass Du die richtige Entscheidung treffen und geheilt werden wirst.

Toi, toi, toi!
Pierrot

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Angst52,
als Sedd-Implantierter (Schau meine Ausgangswerte in meinem Profil) werden Deine Bedenken hinsichtlich Erhaltung der Lebensqualität weitgehend entsprochen.
Bevor Du aber für die Seedimplantation in Frage kommst, müsstest Du noch Deine Prostatagröße ermitteln bzw.erfragen. Diese soll maximal 50 ccm sein. Ferner wäre aus den Biopsie-Daten das Tumorstadium zu ermitteln, dies sollte max. bei T2a und der Gleason-Score bei max. 3+4=7.  Der PSA-Wert nicht über 10 liegen. Du solltest wissen, dass es deutsche und amerikanische Leitlinien gibt, die sich unterscheiden und wo sich auch die Krankenkassen bei der Kostenübernahme schwer tun. Desweiteren ist bei der Kostenübenahme wichtig, ob Du die Seedimplantation stationär oder ambulant machen willst.
Wenn Du weitere indiskrete Fragen hast, kannst Du mich auch über eine Persönliche  Mitteilung kontaktieren.
Viele Grüße und Kopf hoch

Hajoke

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo angst, mir sind in der Sauna auch schon Männer begegnet, die ihren besten Freund beharrlich unter einem Keuschheitslappen versteckten, wohl wegen der 2 oder mehr fehlenden Zentimeter, während andere dagegen fast prahlerisch ihre manchmal 4 oder sogar mehr Zentimeter für jeden -  besonders für die Damen - sichtbar in den Raum stellten. Das alles ist doch Nebensache, nur zornig muss er sein, hat mal eine Nachbarsfrau gemeint.

@Hansjörg, dass die einmal eingeschleusten Seeds immer drin bleiben, ist doch logisch. Doch wegen der kurzen Halbwertszeiten (6 bis 9 Monate) muss wohl niemand mehr Respekt oder Angst davor haben.

----------


## BurgerH

> @Hansjörg, dass die einmal eingeschleusten Seeds immer drin bleiben, ist doch logisch. Doch wegen der kurzen Halbwertszeiten (6 bis 9 Monate) muss wohl niemand mehr Respekt oder Angst davor haben.


Lieber Hutschi,

das ist selbstverständlich und und war nicht das Problem bei meiner Antwort.

Der untersuchende Pathologe war vorher  nicht informiert worden, dass es sich um eine mit Seeds behandelte Prostata auf seinem Sektionstisch handelt und da er nicht wußte, wie lange die Implantation der Seeds zurücklag, hat er vorsichtshalber den Strahlenphysiker gerufen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Oscar1957

> Recht vielen Dank,
> ich muss gestehen, dass ich von der Trennung Ejakulation und Orgasmus nichts gewusst habe und mir das neu ist, dann müsste man eben mit einem für mich "Pseudoorgasmus" leben oder es geht auch ganz ohne.
> Was mich aber weiterhin beunruhigt, ist die Kürzung des Harnleiters um die Größe der Prostata, was natürlich bei mir fatale Folgen hat. So viel ist hier nicht, dass ich noch ohne Weiteres auf vielleicht vier cm verzichten kann. Wenn es sehr kalt ist, weiß ich schon nicht mehr wo ich anfassen soll und dann noch die Kürzung, ich will jetzt nicht im Forum gesperrt werden und zum Lachen ist mir auch nicht, doch dann müsste ich wohl mit Mikadostäbchen auf das Klo gehen - mich macht das fertig.
> 
> gruß angst52


Hallo!
Mal ganz simpel: Du könntest ja auch im Sitzen pinkeln. Dann hast du das oben genannte Problem bestimmt nicht!
Gruß
Oscar

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
ich habe meinen histologischen Befund vorliegen und als JPEG-Bild auf dem Rechner (zusammenkopiert), ich bekomme das Bild einfach nicht in die Textmaske und weiß nicht, was die mit URL wollen, ich will doch das "Bild" nicht ins Web stellen.
Kann mir jemand technisch behilflich sein?
Es ist mir schon technisch peinlich!
gruß angst52

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo!
> Mal ganz simpel: Du könntest ja auch im Sitzen pinkeln. Dann hast du das oben genannte Problem bestimmt nicht!
> Gruß
> Oscar


Hallo,

das riet mir vor 10 Jahren mein Urologe auch, der mich damals wegen eines Harnverhaltes geschlitzt hatte.

Das Pinkeln im Sitzen soll für die Blase entlastender sein.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Hansjörg, hallo Oscar1957!

Das Pinkeln im Sitzen ist gar nicht so einfach. Wenn man durch OP oder durch HB einen sehr sehr kleinen Penis im Ruhezustand hat, dann richtet sich dieses "Kleinwenig" durch den Strahl auf und dieser trifft die vordere Wand der Toilettenschüssel, was wiederum dazu führt, dass ein Teil diese Schüssel verlässt. Also auch hier benötigt man noch einen kleinen Rest, den man nach unten drücken kann. Weiterhin wird meine Blase im Sitzenpinkeln nicht vollständig entleert, im Gegensatz zum Stehenpinkeln.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
hier endlich mein Befund:
(ich habe ihn so gut es ging abgeschrieben, die benutze Schreibmaschine muss aus dem 18 JH sein, so schlecht kann man mit einem PC nicht schreiben)



> Material:
> Prostatastanzzylinder periphere Zone links
> fficeffice" />
> 
> 
> Makroskopisch:Übersichtliche Prostatastanzzylinder mit fibromuskulärem Stroma und ortsständigen tubuloalveolär verzweigten Drüsen, dann zwischen vorbestehenden Drüsen atypisch überwiegend kleinazinäreDrüsenprofiferate mit Versikulären Kernen und Makronukleoli, daneben kommt es auch zu Konfluenz von Drüsen mit hier kribriformen Mustern.Ortsständige Prostatadrüsen wie zuvor beschrieben, randständig periprostatisches Fett- und Bindegewebe. Stellenweise dann auch intraduetale Epithelproliferate mit mehrzeilig angeordnetem Epithel, vesikuläre Kerne mit prominenten Nukleoli.Diagnose:
> 
> 
> Prostatastanzzylinder periphere Zone linksProstatastanzzylinder mit ca. 20%iger Infiltration durch ein mikroazinär oder fusioniert azinär gewachsenes Adenokarzinom (Glaeson-Score: 3+4=7,ICD-O-M8140/3)Prostatastanzzylinder mit fokaler prostatischer intraepithehaer Neoplasie (high grade PIN)


Hallo Freunde, nun sagt mir mal, was euch das sagt?
Für mich sind das bömische Dörfer
gruß angst52

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo,
> ich habe meinen histologischen Befund vorliegen und als JPEG-Bild auf dem Rechner (zusammenkopiert), ich bekomme das Bild einfach nicht in die Textmaske und weiß nicht, was die mit URL wollen, ich will doch das "Bild" nicht ins Web stellen.
> Kann mir jemand technisch behilflich sein?
> Es ist mir schon technisch peinlich!
> gruß angst52


Hallo, klick mal oben auf F.A.Q und dann auf FAQ#10. Bestens erklärt.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Dieter,
ich nehme den Link der mir als "Direkter Link" angeboten wird und füge den dann ein usw. und es passiert nichts.
Nun verrate mir doch mal, ob man sich da anmelden muss und es deshalb nicht funzt, weil ich nicht angemeldet war bzw. bin.
Die Links (URL) standen mir aber auch ohne Anmeldung zur Verfügung.
Mensch Dieter, so blöde wie ich kann man doch nicht sein, ich schäme mich schon.
gruß angst52

----------


## Andy63

Abend Angst 52,  ich weiss nicht was da kleiner werden soll - diese gedanken hatte ich auch vor der OP und musste mich  von meinem Urologen belehren lassen. Da wird nichts kleiner das kann ich dir bestätigen. 

Der kleine Mann wird nicht kleiner die Harnröhre sprich somit Penis ist mit dem Beckenboden fest  verwachsen und lässt sich nicht nach Ihnen in den Bauchraum ziehen, das Stück Prostata was bei einer OP zum Opfer fehlt ist natürlich eine Verkürzung an sich welche die Blase ausgleichen muss, sie ist gehnbar und wird somit nach unten gezogen.

Der kleine Mann ist klein wird aber nicht kleiner, so oder so ist wichtig das er die Arbeit sieht :-)

Auch ich wünsche Dir alles Gute 

Gruss Andy


PS: Auch ich wie alle anderen hatten sicher Angst - vielleicht hilft dir ja ein Blick in meinen Forumsbetrag "Angst frisst die Seele auf" falls ich dir helfen kann melde dich.

----------


## Mayk46

> Was mich aber weiterhin beunruhigt, ist die Kürzung des Harnleiters um die Größe der Prostata, was natürlich bei mir fatale Folgen hat. So viel ist hier nicht, dass ich noch ohne Weiteres auf vielleicht vier cm verzichten kann.


 Hallo angst52,

ich konnte nach meiner RPE (offener Bauchschnitt) bisher keine Verkürzung feststellen. Nach Aussage meines Operateurs wurde der alte Blasenausgang zugenäht, die Blase wurde nach der Prostataentnahme in die Prostataloge "gefaltet" und an der tiefsten Stelle wurde eine neue Öffnung geschaffen. Das heißt, daß das fehlende Stück Harnleiter durch die Blase ausgeglichen wird und nicht durch eine Penisverkürzung. Ob das bei allen Operationsmethoden so ist, weiss ich nicht, es gibt wohl auch Fälle mit Penisverkürzung. Ich würde diesen Punkt aber auf alle Fälle bei dem Operateur Deiner Wahl ansprechen und geklärt haben wollen.

Viele Grüße vom Bodensee,
Mayk46

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Mitstreiter,

nach der Entfernung der Prostata und der Entfernung des Blasenhalses, wird die Harnröhre um bis zu 4 cm verkürzt, nach einer rekonstruktion des Blasenbodens, dort wieder angenäht. - Die Blase ist ein elastisches, muskulöses Hohlorgan, welches einen großen Teil der Verkürzung durch ihre Elastizität wieder ausgleicht. Dadurch wird aber nicht verhindert, dass sich der nicht erigierte Penis ein Stückchen in das Becken zurück zieht. Deutliches Zeichen dafür ist die verlängerte Vorhaut und der Umstand, dass sich unter der Vorhaut schneller Entzündungen bilden können und sogar zu einer Phimose führen kann.

Wenn der Blasenhals nicht entfernt und eine Rekunstruktion dort nicht erforderlich wird, fällt die Verkürzung der Harnröhre natürlich geringer aus und das subjektive Empfinden der Penisverkürzung ist nicht so gravierend.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Klaus52

Ich bin Brachytherapiert und habe diese Frage vor der Implantation auch angesprochen, da ich auch gehört habe, dass das nicht mehr gehen soll. Die Antwort war, dass eine OP danach schon schwieriger sei, da das Gewebe wie "ineinander verbacken" sein soll. Aber es gibt in D ein paar Kliniken, die damit Erfahrungen haben wie z.B. die Martiniklinik in Hamburg.

Also Kopf hoch und viele Grüße

Klaus

----------


## Pinguin

*Ektomie nach Brachy mit Seeds*

Dass das gemacht wurde und wird hat Hansjörg ja hier auch anklingen lassen:




> Nach Seeds ist eine OP auch etwas ungewöhnlich. Allerdings hat uns ein Pathologe in einem Vortrag mal erzählt, dass er eine Prostata nach der radikalen Entfernung auf dem Tisch gehabt habe, die zu seiner Überraschung voller Seeds gewesen sei

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
ich habe nun das Internet gepflügt und hunderte von Seiten gelesen. Die wohl beste Studie habe ich gelesen, indem man extern bestrahlt und zwischendurch Afterloading durchführt, begleitet von einer Hormontherapie. Die Personen der Versuchsreihe sollen zu 100 % geheilt wurden sein.
Mir ist schon klar, dass es auch hier Nebenwirkungen gibt, doch ist wie alles im Leben entscheidend, dass der der es macht, dies schon sehr oft gemacht hat und über entsprechende Erfahrungen verfügt.
Interessant ist für mich nach wie vor die HIFU, doch habe ich gelesen, dass das Karzinom mit Ultraschall erkennbar sein muss und das ist es bei mir gerade nicht. Gibt es hier noch andere Möglichkeiten den Ultraschallkopf einzujustieren? Wenn nicht, dann wäre die Methode für mich von vornherein ausgeschlossen und ich bräuchte sie nicht mit meinem Urologen diskutieren.
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß angst52

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo,
abgesehen davon, dass für die HIFU keine ausreichenden Erfahrungen vorliegen-ich hatte sie auch in Erwägung gezogen- muss die Prostatagröße unter 35 ccm liegen, da der Aktionsradius begrenzt ist.
Man versucht zwar den Patienten einzureden, dass man die Prostata mit Medikamenten verkleinern kann (Finasteridgabe über 3 Monate), aber dies gelingt nur in den seltensten Fällen. Bei mir half dies nicht, als meine brachierte Prostata der Größe 50 ccm aus einem anderen Grund verkleinert werden sollte.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
ich hatte gestern mein erstes Gespräch mit meinem Urologen nach dem positiven Befund.
Es war ausgiebig und harmonisch.
Obwohl er als Chirurg den Goldstandard präferierte, könnte er sich auch eine externe Bestrahlung vorstellen, ich solle aber in jedem Fall eine zweite Meinung eines Strahlenexperten einholen.
Eine HIFU lehnte er wegen fehlender Langzeitreferenzen ab und eine Seed-Implantation fand er nicht so gut, weil zu dicht an der Harnröhre liegende Seeds, einer späteren Ausschälung im Wege sein könnten.
Ich bin jetzt so schlau wie vorher und habe ganz schlecht geschlafen, die Abwägung kreiste die ganze Nacht im Kopf  ich weiß nun gar nichts mehr.
Er hat mir auch meine Vorstellungen von einer begrenzten Behandlung aller anderen Verfahren genommen  es würde alles bestrahlt, bei der HIFU alles verkocht und bei den Seeds und dem Afterloading die komplette Prostata gespickt. Wenn das so ist, wäre ja alles zerstört bzw. alles zu Leder gemacht  gut kann das wohl auch nicht sein.
Zu den Nebenwirkungen sagte er mir, dass die alle reziprok zur Total-OP wären, die prozentualen Anteile sind vergleichbar, nur der Unterschied, was du bei der Total-OP gleich weißt, kann dir bei den anderen Verfahren in ein paar Jahren später passieren.
Ich weiß nicht mehr ein noch aus!
Gruß angst52

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo angst, von der Logik her gesehen sollte das Dein nächstes Schritt sein:




> Obwohl er als Chirurg den „Goldstandard“ präferierte, könnte er sich auch eine externe Bestrahlung vorstellen, ich solle aber in jedem Fall eine zweite Meinung eines Strahlenexperten einholen


Also: Mut zeigt der kleine Muck. Packs an, (Angst habe wir alle mehr oder weniger :Blinzeln: ).

----------


## angst52

Hallo Dieter,
die Planung läuft schon, ich warte nur noch auf denTermin.
Sag mal, hast du schon etwas von Paruresis gehört?
Welcher von den beiden Schließmuskeln ist denn dafür verantwortlich?
Ich habe seit Jahrzehnten Startschwierigkeiten beim Wasser lassen und Probleme, wenn jemand hinter mir drängelt oder mir so lange auf den Penis guckt, bis es denn endlich kommt. 
Mich interessiert, sind das denn gute Voraussetzungen trocken aus einer Total-OP herauszukommen oder schlechte?
Gruß angst52

----------


## Anonymous1

> Welcher von den beiden Schließmuskeln ist denn dafür verantwortlich?
> Ich habe seit Jahrzehnten Startschwierigkeiten beim Wasser lassen und Probleme, wenn jemand hinter mir drängelt oder mir so lange auf den Penis guckt, bis es denn endlich kommt.


Das ist weniger ein zuständiger Schließmuskel, sondern:

Vergrößerte Prostata (Wahrscheinlich)

Aufgrund eines gutartigen oder bösartigen Tumors kann sich die Prostata vergrößern. In beiden Fällen zeigt die Vorsteherdrüse in etwa gleiche Anfangssymptome:
Schwierigkeiten beim Wasserlassen, zögerliches Ansprechen zu Beginn des Wasserlassens
Dünner Urinstrahl
Dünnes Harnträufeln
Ein Gefühl, als ob sich die Harnblase nicht gänzlich entleert hätte
Nächtlicher Harndrang und Aufsuchen der Toilette
Plötzlicher Harndrang
Gelegentlich Blutspuren im Urin
Mitunter unfreiwilliges, blitzartiges Wasserlassen/Inkontinenz
In fortgeschrittenem Krankheitsstadium kommt es zu einer vollständigen Blockierung der Harnröhre. Der Harn wird in der Blase aufgestaut, die Blase dehnt sich aus. Starke Bauchschmerzen sind die Folge
Manchmal vergrößert sich die Prostata derart langsam, daß die Harnblase über Wochen oder Monate darauf elastisch reagiert, so daß der Patient vorerst nichts von der Vergrößerung spürt. Es entsteht nur geringes Unbehagen. Trotzdem: Ärztliche Behandlung ist unbedingt erforderlich.

----------


## JoScho

> Ich habe seit Jahrzehnten Startschwierigkeiten beim Wasser lassen und Probleme, wenn jemand hinter mir drängelt oder mir so lange auf den Penis guckt, bis es denn endlich kommt. 
> Mich interessiert, sind das denn gute Voraussetzungen trocken aus einer Total-OP herauszukommen oder schlechte?
> Gruß angst52


Hallo angst52,

Deine beschriebenen "Startschwierigkeiten" waren auch mir bekannt, und haben sicherlich keinen negativen Einfluß bezüglich der Kontinenz nach OP. In deinem Alter ist das Risiko Inkontinent zu sein bei ca.1 Prozent.

Im übrigen teile ich deine Bedenken hinsichtlich der Strahlentherapie. Auch wenn heutzutage diese Zielgerichtet angewendet werden kann müssen die Strahlen durch gesundes Gewebe und machen bestimmt nicht im Tumor halt. Diese Überlegungen haben mich dazu veranlaßt den "Goldstandart RPE" zu wählen. 
Bis auf eine vermehrte Miktionsfrequenz bin mit dem Ergebnis hinsichtlich Kontinenz zufrieden. 
Ernst August von Hannover hatte Probleme sein Verhalten zu erklären als er auf der EXPO an den türkischen Pavillion gepinkelt hat.
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,81417,00.html 
Ich habe eine Ausrede!!!!!!!

Ich wünsche dir, das aus deinem Namen "Angst52" demnächst "Hoffnung52 wird.
Joachim

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

ich war vor meiner OP wegen meiner übergroßen Prostata (170 g) inkontinenter als nach der OP. Heute bin ich zu 100% trocken.

Ein Vorteil der OP ist, dass danach das Wasserlassen problemlos, im ungünstigen Fall "zu gut" funktioniert.

Wenn Du schon heute Probleme beim Wasserlassen hast, ist die Strahlentherpie nicht die geeignete Maßnahme, da sie das Prostatagewebe verhärtet und noch mehr Probleme dadurch bemi  Pinkeln geschaffen werden.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## angst52

hallo,
ich bin heute von Klaus52 auf die Protonen-Therapie aufmerksam gemacht worden. Ich habe mir Infomaterial und Fragebögen schicken lassen, um ins Geschäft zu kommen, sprich, die müssen mich auch wollen.
Wir werden sehen, ich halte mir die Bestrahlung und die Total-OP als Option offen.
Nichts tun, ist glaube ich, die schlechteste Lösung!
gruß angst52

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo angst52,
die Befürchtung deines Urulogen



> eine Seed-Implantation fand er nicht so gut, weil zu dicht an der Harnröhre liegende Seeds, einer späteren Ausschälung im Wege sein könnten.


.. kann ich durch meine TURP`s nach Seeds zerstreuen. Die im Ausschälungsbereich liegenden Seeds wurden bei der Schälung sofort ausgespült oder etwas später mit dem Urin ausgeschieden. Ich konnte sogar 2 Stück aus dem Spülbecken fischen.
Ich bin bei dir immer noch der Meinung, dass die Seedimplantation die bessere Option für Dich wäre, da bei Seeds  beide Schließmuskel erhalten bleiben im Gegensatz zur Total-OP und auch später bei anhaltenden Miktionsproblemen, wie bei mir, noch eine TURP nachgeschoben werden kann. 

Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hajoke,
wie ist das denn mit der Verkettung der Seeds oder sind deine nicht verkettet (verbunden). Ich habe gelesen, dass eine Verkettung wegen einer befürchteten Wanderung besser sein soll?
Sag mal, ist eine TURP nicht grausam? Das müssen doch beim Wasserlassen Schmerzen wie ein eingeführter glühender Feuerhaken sein?
gruß angst52

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo,
heute werden alle Seeds verkettet, sodass eine Wanderung ausgeschlossen ist.
Die TURP merkst Du nicht  bzw. auch brennt da nichts in der Harnröhre, da Du einen Bauchkatheter erhälst, der  nur  wenige Tage bis zum wieder normalen Wasserlassen bleibt. Bei mir musste eine Re-TURP 5 Tage danach durchgeführt werden, da die Harnröhre noch nicht frei war trotz Ballondehnung bzw.Bougierung.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo "angst52" !

Zitat Deines Urologen:



> "......und bei den Seeds und dem Afterloading die komplette Prostata gespickt. "


Bei der Afterloading wird nur temporär "gespickt", es bleibt nichts zurück. Das *sollte* Dein Urologe aber wissen !!??
Zitat von Dir:



> "Wenn das so ist, wäre ja alles zerstört bzw. alles zu Leder gemacht ....-"



Sicherlich wird die Prostata etwas weniger elastisch, aber zu Leder wird sie bei Seeds oder Afterloading sicherlich nicht !!
Wenn es so wäre, würden die direkt auf der Prostata liegenden Nervenbahnen mit "verledert". Es ist aber nicht der Fall, denn fast *alle* hier im Forum, mit Brachy-Therapie, haben keine Probleme mit der Erektion. (Viele schon seit 5 Jahren ohne ED-Probleme) Bei mir ist es sogar so, daß ich die Kontraktionen meiner Prostata, beim GV noch deutlich spüren kann. (4 1/2 Jahre nach Behandlung).

Ein weiteres Zitat Deines Urologen:



> Zu den Nebenwirkungen sagte er mir, dass die alle reziprok zur Total-OP wären, die prozentualen Anteile sind vergleichbar, nur der Unterschied, was du bei der Total-OP gleich weißt, kann dir bei den anderen Verfahren in ein paar Jahren später passieren.


Das sind noch die Erfahrungen aus den Bestrahlungen von vor 20 Jahren. Bei den neunen Brachy-Therapien sind die Spätnebenwirkungen entweder wesentlich geringer oder bei den meisten gar nicht da ?

Gruß
Bernhard A.

_(Wer sich treiben läßt, kann das Ufer nicht bestimmen !!)_

----------


## angst52

Danke Bernhard,

natürlich präferiert mein Urologe die OP, weil er selbst chirurgisch tätig ist und hier am besten mitreden kann, hat mir durchaus andere Chirurgen angeboten.
Mir ging es eigentlich nur darum, dass ich die größte Erkenntnis darüber hatte, dass keines der anderen Verfahren partiell stattfindet sondern nur komplett. Mir war das noch nicht klar. Natürlich gab es keine Differenzen darüber, dass beim Afterloading die Nadeln wieder rauskommen und die Seeds drin bleiben, nur war ich eben immer der Meinung, das findet bei mir nur im linken Lappen statt.
Hajoke bestätigte mir auch, dass die Seeds bei späteren Ausschälungen (TURP) nicht stören würden, was mein Urologe als Operateur auch anders sah.
Da mir Klaus52 jetzt die Protonenbestrahlung nahe brachte und mir sagte, wenn es die schon bei ihm gegeben hätte, er sich dafür entschieden hätte, veranlasste mich, darüber stärker nachzudenken.
Ich habe den Kreis schon soweit zusammengezogen, dass ich mir am Montag noch eine offizielle Zweitmeinung eines renommierten Urologen einhole und dann endgültig abwägen werde.

*Man findet erst Ruhe, wenn man sich entschieden hat!*

Gruß angst52

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
es hibt auch unter myprostate.eu nur einen einzigen Fall, der das hat machen lassen und dazu noch im LE.
Ich ziehe diese Variante sehr stark in die engere Wahl, suche natürlich nach Langzeitergebnissen, wenn man hier überhaupt von einer langen Zeit sprechen kann.
Ich freue mich über eure Wortmeldungen, danke.
gruß angst52

----------


## wassermann

Hallo angst52,
suche doch im Forum nach den Berichten von Knut Krueger (Pseudonym weiß ich nicht mehr). Er hat seitenlange genaueste Beschreibungen über seine Behandlung in Loma Linda geschrieben und eingestellt.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Pinguin

*Bericht zur Protonen-Therapie (Trilogie)*

Hallo angst, *hier* findest Du, was Du suchst.

----------


## angst52

Danke für die Hinweise!
Leider allesamt Amerika und Knut Krueger könnte Hutschi sein, der Bericht ist sehr umfassend und gut geschrieben. Ich versuche den Hinweis von Klaus52 aufzugreifen und wenn es in D noch so wenige Kliniken gibt, muss es doch trotzdem schon behandelte Patinten geben, zumal die eine Klinik Prostatapatienten ablehnt, weil die große Nachfrage nicht bedient werden kann und Hirn- und Augentumore nur so behandelt werden können. (darüber kann man sich nicht streiten, es ist alles grausam) In unserem System muss doch irgend etwas nicht stimmen?
Ich zahle jedes Jahr 5.500,- Euro in meine private Krankenkasse und zahle vielleicht einen Kleinwagen aus eigener Tasche für eine Therapie in Amerika, das kann doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein?
gruß angst52

----------


## Pinguin

*Richtigstellungen*

Hallo angst, mir ist bislang aus diesem Forum noch kein Betroffener bekannt, der sich in Deutschland einer Protonen-Bestrahlung unterzogen hat. Mit Sicherheit bestehen auch wohl keine Wartezeiten für diese Bestrahlungsvariante. Aus dem Forum sind mir neben Knut nur noch Mistral und tbber geläufig, die sich in Loma Linda haben behandeln lassen. Dass Knut Krüger Hutschi sein könnte, ehrt mich. Zum Beweis, dass ganz erheblich um diese Radiatio Diskussionen entbrannten, füge ich *diesen* Link ein, der Dir das vor Augen führt.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

der Leiter der SHG in Bad Tölz hat sich vor Jahren in Loma Linda erfolgreich einer Protonenbestrahlung unterzogen:

*SHG Prostatakrebs Bayerisches Oberland - Bad Tölz*_ - (ID# BY15 )_Herr
Fritz Dauth

Ignaz-Günther-Str. 19

83607  HolzkirchenTel: 08024. 90 29 237
Fax: 
Mobil: 
eMail:  fritz.dauth@gmx.de
www:  www.shg-prost
Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Pinguin

*Problemlösung beim Lesen älterer Threads*

Hallo angst und alle Forumsbenutzer, mir ist beim Durchstöbern des von mir oben verlinkten Threads aufgefallen, dass bestimmte Bilddaten und längere Texte unvollständig, also wie abgehackt erscheinen. Nach dem Anklicken der Nummer des Beitrages öffnete sich der Beitrag plötzlich zur vollen Einsicht. Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass diese Möglichkeit einer unvollständigen Wiedergabe durch die Umgestaltung des Forums hervorgerufen wird. In einem längeren Beitrag von Knut, zu dem Schorschel seine Anerkennung formulierte, ist mir das heute früh auch schon einmal aufgefallen.

----------


## BERNET

> Danke für die Hinweise!
> Leider allesamt Amerika und 
> *Knut Krueger könnte Hutschi sein*,
>  der Bericht ist sehr umfassend und gut geschrieben. Ich versuche den Hinweis von Klaus52 aufzugreifen und wenn es in D noch so wenige Kliniken gibt, muss es doch trotzdem schon behandelte Patinten geben, zumal die eine Klinik Prostatapatienten ablehnt, weil die große Nachfrage nicht bedient werden kann und Hirn- und Augentumore nur so behandelt werden können. (darüber kann man sich nicht streiten, es ist alles grausam) In unserem System muss doch irgend etwas nicht stimmen?
> Ich zahle jedes Jahr 5.500,- Euro in meine private Krankenkasse und zahle vielleicht einen Kleinwagen aus eigener Tasche für eine Therapie in Amerika, das kann doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein?
> gruß angst52


Hallo Angst52

Vermutlich bist du mittlerweile auf den korrekten Schutznamen von Knut Krueger gestossen, nämlich "knut.krueger".

Erstaunlich, dass selbst langjährige Mitglieder des Forums den korrekten Schutznamen eines anderen, langjährigen Mitglieds dieses Forums nicht mehr erinnern können.

Zumal knut krueger - in meinen Augen - kein unauffälliger Ratsuchender ist, sondern sich in besonderem Maße um die Meinungsbildung hier im Forum verdient gemacht hat.
Nicht nur, aber auch, mit seiner erwähnten Trilogie zur Protonentherapie hat er überdurchschnittliches geleistet, so auch mit seinen zahlreichen Denkanstößen zur DNA-Z.
Unter seinem o. g. Schutznamen ist er seit dem 10.09.2009 leider nicht mehr aktiv.
Aber wenn du dich tatsächlich für die Protonenbestrahlung entscheiden könntest, schreibe ihm doch eine private E-Mail.

So wie knut für seine gewählte Therapie ein absoluter Fachmann ist, findet man hier im Forum für jede Therapie-Entscheidung Fachmänner.
Davon gibt es leider nicht viele - vor allem nicht viele, die zusätzlich noch über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausschauen können.

Wenn du Ihre Hilfe benötigst, melden sie sich bei dir - manche auch nur per PN. Aber das weißt du ja vielleicht jetzt schon.

Ich wünsche dir eine sorgfältige Entscheidungsfindung.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

über den Sinn und die Qualität der Protonentherapie wurde im Forum umfangreich, besonders zwischen Knut Krüger und Daniel Schmidt diskutiert. Was ich mir daraus gemerkt habe, ist die zielgenaue und deshalb dosiseskalierende Möglichkeit den Tumor sicher zu treffen und dabei das Umgebungsgewebe besser zu schonen, als z.B. bei der 3D-konformalen Bestrahlung. 

Darüber, ob sich durch Protonen- oder 3D-konformaler Bestrahlung Langzeitergebnisvorteile ergeben würden, konnten sich beide nicht einigen. Was mir grundsätzlich auffällt, werden vor einer solchen Bestrahlung Lymphadenektomien durchgeführt oder werden die naheliegenden Lymphknoten mit bestrahlt? Bei einer Protonentherapie stelle ich mir das schwierig/unmöglich vor oder liege ich da völlig falsch?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## BERNET

> Was mir grundsätzlich auffällt, werden vor einer solchen Bestrahlung Lymphadenektomien durchgeführt oder werden die naheliegenden Lymphknoten mit bestrahlt? Bei einer Protonentherapie stelle ich mir das schwierig/unmöglich vor oder liege ich da völlig falsch?
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Hallo Heribert

Meine Gedanken zu deiner Überlegung:

ich persönlich habe bisher nur von Protonenbestrahlungen gegen Prostatakrebs gelesen, bei denen der cT-Status mit max. T2b eingestuft wurde, die Tumormasse somit relativ gering und konzentriert eingeschätzt wurde.

Gerade dann macht ja die exakte Protonenbestrahlung "mit dem Zielfernrohr" erst Sinn.

Somit geht man gleichzeitig mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon aus, dass noch keine Lymphknoten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen sein sollten.

Die Frage einer vorherigen Lymphadenektomie - oder deren Mitbestrahlung - stellt sich deshalb gar nicht.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Was ich mir daraus gemerkt habe, ist die zielgenaue und deshalb dosiseskalierende Möglichkeit den Tumor sicher zu treffen und dabei das Umgebungsgewebe besser zu schonen, als z.B. bei der 3D-konformalen Bestrahlung.


Das ist das Ziel. Meines Erachtens passiert dies aber nicht.
Die Prostata ist ein bewegliches Ziel, dass innerhalb von Sekunden seine Lage verändert.

Wenn sie mit dem modernen Active Beam Scanning bei der Protonentherapie die Prostata abscannen und Punkt für Punkt bestrahlen, können Sie genau wegen dieser Prostatabewegung einen Punkt doppelt und dafür einen anderen gar nicht treffen.
Die Lagekontrolle findet immer vor der Bestrahlung statt und es wird während der Bestrahlung nicht nachjustiert.
Dieses Problem umgeht die 3D-konformale Bestrahlung. Dort wird das gesamte Organ während der Bestrahlung zusammenbestrahlt und nicht Punkt für Punkt. Durch Einhalten von Sicherheitssäumen kann man damit sicher sein, dass man immer trifft, egal wie sich die Prostata bewegt.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Frank und vor allem angst, - leg Dir mal einen richtigen Namen zu, damit man Dich nicht mit soviel "Angst" ansprechen muss.



> ich persönlich habe bisher nur von Protonenbestrahlungen gegen Prostatakrebs gelesen, bei denen der cT-Status mit max. T2b eingestuft wurde, die Tumormasse somit relativ gering und konzentriert eingeschätzt wurde.
> Gerade dann macht ja die exakte Protonenbestrahlung "mit dem Zielfernrohr" erst Sinn.
> Somit geht man gleichzeitig mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon aus, dass noch keine Lymphknoten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen sein sollten.
> Die Frage einer vorherigen Lymphadenektomie - oder deren Mitbestrahlung - stellt sich deshalb gar nicht.


Das ist mir als Fan von Knut Krüger und Daniel Schmidt alles bekannt. Wie verträgt sich das aber mit diesem Befund:




> *KI67 LI (Proliferationsrate) : 10-15 % (hoch)*max 80% pro Stanze, 15 % des gesamten Gewebes 
> Adenokarzinom der Prostata, Gleason 7 (3+4) Tumorbefall in 2 /12 Stanzen, einseitig lins (max. 80% in einer Stanze) ca. 10-15 % des gesamten Gewebes. Hohe Proliferationsrate spricht für einen potentiell aggressiven Tumor mit relevanten Progressionsrisiko.


Zudem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ gering für die Prostata im Münchener Protonenzentrum einen Termin zu bekommen. Gegen eine umfassende Recherche bevor ich mir die für mich bestmögliche Therapie auswähle, habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Ein Zielloses umherirren nach Behandlungsmöglichkeiten, deren Erfolgsaussichten umstritten sind, hilft sicher nicht. 
Meine Bedenken ergeben sich aus dem Biopsieergebnis und der daraus resultierenden Gefahr, den Tumor und mögliche Aussaaten im kleinen Becken nicht vollständig zu entfernen. Deshalb auch die Frage nach einer Lymphadenektomie, die ich bei dem Ausgangsbefund in jedem Fall bei mir machen lassen würde.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Pinguin

*Prophylaktische Bestrahlung der Lymphbahnen*

Lieber Heribert, Du kennst meine Tumordaten, die auch im Profil dargestellt sind. An 22 Tagen wurden mit jeweils 2 Gy ausschließlich die Lymphregionen vorsichtshalber mitbestrahlt, obwohl keine Verdachtsmomente vorlagen. An 13 weiteren Tagen mit jeweils 2.2 Gy war dann die Prostata dran. Es war eine IGTR gesteuerte IMRT. Diese Bestrahlung verlief bislang weder während der Radiatio noch danach ohne jede Nebenwirkung. Ich kann sie also nur weiter empfehlen, obwohl auch ein Prof. Debus von Klinikum Heidelberg damals der Meinung war, 3D-Bestrahlung wäre auch ausreichend für mich gewesen.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Heribert,
Ich habe deine mahnenden Worte schon verstanden, denn ich arbeite wie wahnsinnig an der Änderung meines Namens, vielleicht in hoffnung52.
Da mein Tumor lt. MRT eine Ausdehnung von 10 x 6 x 6 mm hat und 56 gleichmäßig verteilte Biopsienadeln keinen positiven Befund gebracht haben, sehe ich schon einen Sinn, mit dem Zielfernrohr auf mein Karzinom zu schießen.
Den Termin in der Rienecker-Klinik kann ich natürlich nicht beeinflussen.
Ansonsten gibt es bei uns auch ein IMRT in der Martin Luther Universitätsklinik, mal sehen was dort geht? Ich bin heute Mittag dort.
Gruß angst52

----------


## angst52

Leider,
die Zweitmeinung deckt sich 100 %ig mit der Erstmeinung.
Der Professor bestätigte die Langzeiterfolgsgeschichte (10 Jahre) beider Verfahren, wobei Abweichungen und Nebenwirkungen reziprok zueinander stehen. Die Rangigkeit beider Verfahren wurde hier schon ausgiebig diskutiert, wobei einmal raus, für immer raus ist und dass man nach einer Bestrahlung schwieriger Nerven erhaltend schneiden kann, ist auch klar.
Ich bin nun so schlau wie vorher!
Ich kümmere mich jetzt um einen Termin bei einem Strahlentherapieexperten.
Gruß angst52

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Da mein Tumor lt. MRT eine Ausdehnung von 10 x 6 x 6 mm hat und 56 gleichmäßig verteilte Biopsienadeln keinen positiven Befund gebracht haben, sehe ich schon einen Sinn, mit dem Zielfernrohr auf mein Karzinom zu schießen.



"Teilbestrahlung" der Prostata ist ein experimentelles Verfahren. Jede seriöse Strahlentherapie bestrahlt die ganze Prostata als Organ. 
Dosiseskalationen in Anteilen der Prostata werden erst jetzt in klinischen Studien durchgeführt.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Daniel,
das Zielfernrohr kam nicht von mir, ich habe das nur aufgegriffen. Ich habe mir aber jetzt sagen lassen, dass es so etwas *noch* nicht gibt und das man wohl in einem Behandlungsvertrag so etwas aushandeln könne. Ob das jeder Strahlentherapeut mitmacht, sei dahingestellt. Genau die Anzahl der Dosen, hier gibt es unterschidliche Ansätze. Mehr Sitzungen und geringere Einzeldosen oder weniger Sitzungen mit höheren Einzeldosen, die Anzahl der Gesamtdosis ist wohl ca. identisch.
Kann man das aushandeln oder ist man an die Verfahrensweise der Strahlenklinik gebunden?
Also, ich gehe davon aus, lieber mehr Sitzungen und geringere Einzeldosen als umgekehrt, ist das richtig?
gruß angst52
Ich habe noch etwas vergessen, bei uns an der Uni werden zur Navigation der Bestrahlung mit IMRT vorher vom Urologen Gold-Seeds eingesetzt. Ist das gut?
Ich kann das verstehen, der Strahlentherapeut sieht im Ultraschall nichts und kann sich an den Seeds orientieren. Doch wie macht das der Urologe, blind oder mit MRT-Kontrolle, so wie in der ALTA-Klinik?
Mir ist nämlich bekannt, dass man noch keine technische Schnittstelle zwischen MRT und Ultraschall kennt - man staune - in der heutigen Zeit.
gruß angst52

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich habe mir aber jetzt sagen lassen, dass es so etwas *noch* nicht gibt und das man wohl in einem Behandlungsvertrag so etwas aushandeln könne.


Sie können nur medizinisch sinnvolle Sachen aushandeln. Eine Teilbestrahlung der Prostata ist unsinnig.




> Kann man das aushandeln oder ist man an die Verfahrensweise der Strahlenklinik gebunden?
> Also, ich gehe davon aus, lieber mehr Sitzungen und geringere Einzeldosen als umgekehrt, ist das richtig?


Man kann das* vielleicht* aushandeln. Definitive Daten zur Sicherheit der Hypofraktionierung (wenige Bestrahlungen) gibt es nicht. Ein gutes Schema wäre 37 Sitzungen mit  2 Gy pro Tag.




> Ich habe noch etwas vergessen, bei uns an der Uni werden zur Navigation der Bestrahlung mit IMRT vorher vom Urologen Gold-Seeds eingesetzt. Ist das gut?


Ja. Das ist gut.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Daniel Schmidt, der Strahlentherapeut,
ich war heute zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch in einer Strahlenklinik. Irgend ein Mitstreiter sagte hier mal, man könne die Bestrahlung mit IMRT bis auf 1 % mit der Protonenbestrahlung vergleichen bzw. deren Ergebnisse, nagle mich jetzt bitte nicht fest.
Nun ist ja die IMRT doch eine Röntgenbestrahlung, im Gegensatz zur Protonenbestrahlung und doch soll es vergleichbar sein. Ich denke, da sich die Rienecker-Spezialisten nicht wieder melden, nachdem sie meine Anmeldedaten erhalten haben (die Anmeldeformulare waren postwendend da), werde ich mich wohl für die IMRT entscheiden müssen.
Man hat mir heute 42 Sitzungen mit 1,8 Gy angeboten, natürlich mit den vorher implantierten drei Gold-Seeds, wir sprachen schon darüber.
Wie wir das schon besprochen hatten, eine selektierte Bestrahlung bei der Prostata gibt es noch nicht, würde sich bei mir aber anbieten, da Lymphknoten etc. unbestrahlt bleiben können und der Tumor winzig ist.
Vielleicht nochmal deine Meinung zur Vergleichbarkeit des IMRT mit der Protonenbestrahlung, bitte nicht ganz so wissenschaftlich, vielleicht nur auf Begleiterscheinungen und Nebenwirkungen beschränken.
Ich nähere mich einer Entscheidung!
Danke, angst52 nähert sich langsam der hoffnung52

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

IMRT und Protonenbestrahlung sind vergleichbar, sowohl was die Effektivität wie auch die Nebenwirkungen angeht.
Prinzipiell brauchen Sie nicht mal IMRT, eine stinknormale 3D-Strahlentherapie würde auch ausreichen.
Das Dosierunsschema ist gut.

----------


## angst52

Ich denke mal, die Rienecker melden sich nicht, weil ich keine Wahlleistungen habe und mich wegen der hohen Hotelkosten bemerkbar gemacht habe.
Ich bleibe in den heimischen Gefilden und werde wohl IMRT unserer Uni nehmen.
Danke für die Abwägung, ich werde schon ruhiger.
hoffnung52

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich denke mal, die Rienecker melden sich nicht, weil ich keine Wahlleistungen habe und mich wegen der hohen Hotelkosten bemerkbar gemacht habe.


Mein Eindruck ist, dass man beim RPTC auf einem ziemlich hohen Ross sitzt. Schnelles Reagieren auf Anfragen ist nicht deren Sache. Bisher übernimmt erst die AOK die Behandlungskosten; sie hat, soweit ich weiß, einen Sonderpreis von 18.000,-  ausgehandelt. Privat versicherte Patienten sollen mit 40.000,-  zur Kasse gebeten werden. Welche PKK da mitspielt, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Ralf

----------


## angst52

Hallo RalfDm,



> Schnelles Reagieren auf Anfragen ist nicht deren Sache.


nun muss ich mich nicht mehr wundern, warum die Rienecker sich nicht mehr melden. Schnell reagiert haben sie, postwendend kamen die Anmeldeformulare, doch mit meinen Anmeldedaten hadern sie. Meine private Krankenversicherung würde mit Sicherheit auf den AOK-Preis bestehen und die hohen Hotelkosten würden sie auch nicht übernehmen, also würde ich mich zum halben Preis privat einquartieren. Jetzt ist mir alles klar und ich kann mir eine demütigende Anfrage ersparen.
Vielleicht soll man doch immer dort bleiben, wo man zu Hause ist!
Vielleicht bin ich doch auf dem richtigen Weg?
hoffnung52

----------


## Pinguin

*IMRT - IGTR gesteuert*

Bitte, auch *hier lesen*.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hutschi,
ich würde sagen, so habe ich die Strahlentherapeuten verstanden, genau so. Mit dem CT wird vor der Bestrahlung die Navigation vorgenommen und die drei Gold-Seeds werden einjustiert. Durch die unterschiedliche Befüllung von Darm und Blase kann es zu leichten Lageveränderungen der Prostata kommen, die somit abgefangen wird. Hier wird auf eine Darmbefüllung (Kondom mit Wasser) verzichtet, nur die Blase sollte vor jeder Bestrahlung gut gefüllt sein und der Enddarm möglichst leer.
Der angeführte Beitrag hat mir gezeigt, ich habe die Strahlentherapeuten richtig verstanden. Die Anzahl der Sitzungen und Höhe der Dosen sind auch dem heutigen Erkenntnisstand angemessen, so habe ich "unseren Strahlentherapeuten" hier verstanden.
Ich denke mal, ich befinde mich auf dem richtigen Weg.
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo angst, auch *noch das* bitte durchlesen. Ebenfalls* diese* Info. Noch *lesenswert.*


*"Glaube denen, die die Wahrheit suchen, und zweifle an denen, die sie gefunden haben"*
Andrè Gide)

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
ich muss mal so unvermittelt in die Runde fragen.
Wer kennt sich im öffentlichen Dienstrecht aus?
Ich stehe jetzt vor dem Problem, die acht Wochen dauernde Bestrahlungstherapie meinem Arbeitgeber nahe zu bringen.
Natürlich möchte ich, vorausgesetzt es geht mir gut, weiterhin ins Büro gehen und wenn möglich, nur zwischendurch mal zur Bestrahlung fahren.
Kann man eigentlich Krankschreibungen stundenweise zerstückeln?
Bei Urlaub soll es wohl gehen, wenn der Arbeitgeber es will, nur ist der Urlaub, wie es der Name schon sagt, zur Erholung da und nicht für Therapien  man ist ja wirklich krank.
Andererseits einen Haufen Fehlstunden anhäufen ist auch nicht mein Ding, denn das ginge, andererseits kommt man davon ewig nicht runter. Unbezahlt Freistellung macht der Arbeitgeber natürlich am liebsten, doch wer verzichtet im Krankheitsfall schon gern auf sein Einkommen, man hat in dem vorliegenden Fall eh viel zu viele zusätzliche Ausgaben.
Wegen des Krankentagegeldes brauche ich mir keine Sorgen machen, da bin ich adäquat versichert.
Mich interessiert nur, wie kann ich mit meinem Arbeitgeber reden, gibt es Sonderregelungen oder bin ich Bittsteller. Eine flexible Arbeitszeit, die sich nach meinem Befinden richtet und die im Nachhinein durch eine Krankschreibung abgesegnet (gedeckelt) wird, wäre mir die liebste Lösung. Der Extremfall ist, ich gehe früh ins Büro, fahre zwischendurch zur Bestrahlung und komme wegen Durchfall nicht wieder von der Kiste, tauche also gar nicht wieder im Büro auf. Am nächsten Tag ist aber alles überstanden und ich kann meine Arbeit im Büro wieder ausführen.
Ich hoffe, ihr habt mich insoweit verstanden.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

wo ist das Problem?

Lasse Dich für die Zeit der Bestrahlung einfach krankschreiben. Dann kannst Du in Ruhe und Gelassenheit, Dich auf deine Therapie konzentrieren. 

Die Bestrahlung dauert täglich zwar nur ein paar Minurten, hinzu kommt die Vor- und Nachbereitungszeit mit Aus- und Anziehen. Außerdem verschieben sich die Termine manchmal durch Störungen und Wartungsarbeiten.

Ferner ist meine eigene Erfahrung aus den Bestrahlungen, man wird zunehmend müder. Insofern finde ich es besser, wenn Du Dich nicht dem Stress der gleichzeitigen Berufstätigkeit aussetzt.

Zumal Du im öffenltichen Dienst beschäftigt bist. Da brauchst Du Dir wegen der Krankschreibung keine Sorgen um den Arbeitsplatz machen!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hansjörg,
sicher die einfachste aller logischen Überlegungen, doch denke ich immer etwas quer und möchte wenigstens *etwas* meinen Verpflichtungen nachkommen und auch am Ball bleiben. Wenn dir in der SHG nichts bekannt ist, wird es sicher keine Grautöne geben, sondern nur krank oder gesund.
Wenn ich dich mal an der Strippe habe, gibt es für mich, wenn ich mich für eine Strahlentherapie entscheide, eine AHB bzw. für privat Versicherte eine Anschlussgesundheitsmaßnahme (AGM)? Gibt es hier eine Fortzahlung des Krankentagegeldes?
Wie muss ich mich verhalten, um mich geschickt zu verhalten, ohne vielleicht noch Fehler zu machen, die mir Nachteile einbringen?
Kannst du mir da helfen oder einen Spezialisten nennen?
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Günter,
soviel ich weiss, hat jeder, der einmal angestellt war und somit in die BfA eingezahlt hat, das Recht auf eine AHB und dann natürlich auch auf eine REHA im Folgejahr bzw. 6 Monate später.
In diesem Fall gibts wahrscheinlich von der Privatkasse auch keine Zahlungen, oder vielleicht doch ??? fragen! Der öffentliche Dienst kriegt sowieso Zuzahlungen (meine ich ) ??
ciao

----------


## Pinguin

*Regulierung der Kosten für eine Protonen-Radiatio*




> Bisher übernimmt erst die AOK die Behandlungskosten; sie hat, soweit ich weiß, einen Sonderpreis von 18.000,-  ausgehandelt. Privat versicherte Patienten sollen mit 40.000,-  zur Kasse gebeten werden. Welche PKK da mitspielt, ist mir nicht bekannt.


*Hier* erfährt man auf Seit 4 von tbber etliches zu den Kosten und der Regulierung einer Protonenbestrahlung.

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo Hansjörg,
> sicher die einfachste aller logischen Überlegungen, doch denke ich immer etwas quer und möchte wenigstens *etwas* meinen Verpflichtungen nachkommen und auch am Ball bleiben. Wenn dir in der SHG nichts bekannt ist, wird es sicher keine Grautöne geben, sondern nur krank oder gesund.
> Wenn ich dich mal an der Strippe habe, gibt es für mich, wenn ich mich für eine Strahlentherapie entscheide, eine AHB bzw. für privat Versicherte eine Anschlussgesundheitsmaßnahme (AGM)? Gibt es hier eine Fortzahlung des Krankentagegeldes?
> Wie muss ich mich verhalten, um mich geschickt zu verhalten, ohne vielleicht noch Fehler zu machen, die mir Nachteile einbringen?
> Kannst du mir da helfen oder einen Spezialisten nennen?
> Gruß hoffnung52


Hallo lieber angst52 oder hoffnung52, was mir bedeutend besser gefällt!

Du machst Dir einfach zuviel "Kopf".  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich weiß nicht, ob Du Angestellter oder Beamter im öffentlichen Dienst bist.

Als Angestellter hast Du 6 Wochen Anspruch auf Lohnfortzahlung (also volles Gehalt) und max. 78 Wochen danach auf Krankengeld.

Nach der Bestrahlung steht Direine AHB (Anschlussheilbehandlung) zu. Als Angestellter übernimmt die Rentenversicherung die Kosten, als Beamter muss dies abgeklärt werden zwischen Beihilfe und privater Krankenkasse.

Bei der Bestrahlung gibt es nur ein Krank- oder Gesundsein. So eine Art "Teilzeitkrankenschein" gibt es beispielsweise beim Dialysepatienten, aber nicht beim Krebspatienten. Diese Auskunft habe ich von der kompetenten Mitarbeiterin einer REHA-Klinik erhalten.

Ich hoffe, dass damit Deine Fragen und vor allen Dingen Deine Probleme gelöst sind. 

Lass Dich während der Bestrahlung krankschreiben und konzentriere Dich auf die Behandlung!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

PS: Vor welchem Fehler hast Du eigentlich Angst? 

Du läßt Dir von Deinem Hausarzt oder Urologen eine Krankmeldung ausstellen und reichst Diese beim Personalbüro Deines Arbeitgebers ein. Den Arbeitgeber geht übrigens nichts an, an was Du erkrankt bist. Wobei ich persönlich auch da mit offenen Karten spielen würde, um so mehr Verständnis kannst Du erwarten.

Dies würde ich auch rechtzeitig dem Arbeitgeber signalisieren, damit er eine Vertretung für Deine Arbeit organisieren kann.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hansjörg,
mit der Ehrlichkeit habe ich schon angefangen und denke, ich bin auf einem guten Weg.
Genau, so wie bei Dialysepatienten, hätte es so etwas auch für Bestrahlungspatienten geben können. Was nicht ist, ist eben nicht und wird auch nicht.
Ich bin privatversicherter Angestellter, dass heißt, nach sechs Wochen bekomme ich mein Krankentagegeld, welches ich noch nie in Anspruch genommen habe.



> Vor welchem Fehler hast Du eigentlich Angst?


Ich habe in meinen allg. Versicherungsbedingungen gelesen, dass ich eine AHB nur bekomme wenn es sich um eine Klinik handelt und wenn es eine Mischform ist, benötige ich die Zustimmung meiner Versicherung. Weiterhin muss ich unbeding arbeitsunfähig geschrieben sein ,sonst gibt es keine Fortzahlung des Krankentagegeldes. Da gibt es so viele Nebenbestimmungen, die so miteinander verwoben sind, da können die sich immer rauswinden, wenn sie es wollen. Beantragen muss ich (bzw. mein behandelnder Klinikarzt) die AHB bei meinem Rentenversicherer, das habe ich schon in anderen Foren gelesen.
Die Fehlerangst war eigentlich mehr auf die Wortglauberei gemünzt, wie AHB oder AGM etc. etc.,
wer weiß, was da noch alles auf mich wartet?
Ich werde es so machen, krank ist krank! Ein paar Nebenwirkungen, wie Harndrang und Durchfall soll es ja geben, der Umfang ist noch offen.
ich mache mich nicht verrückt, nur denke ich gern wie ein Schachspieler in mehreren Zügen voraus, das erspart manchmal eine Menge Überraschungen.
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Hoffnung52,

dann ist ja alles klar. Die Bestrahlung findet nehme ich an einer Klinik und nicht in einer Praxis statt. Dann hast Du auch Anspruch auf die AHB. 

Das mit dem Krankengeld wird sich auch regeln lassen. Du wirst ja eine richtige Krankschreibung vorlegen können.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## angst52

Hallo BurgerH,
natürlich gehe ich in eine Strahlenklinik unserer Uni und denke, da auch gut aufgehoben zu sein. Was man mir bis jetzt so mitteilte, an Aussagen zu möglichen Nebenwirkungen und Spätfolgen, wie Harndrang, Durchfall, Zeugungsunfähigkeit etc., ist bei der vorgesehenen Einzel-und Gesamtdosis bzw. Häufigkeit der Sitzungen, sehr glaubwürdig. Ich denke mal, hier geht es nicht um Gewinnmaximierung, sondern um Heilungschancen und Verträglichkeiten für den Patienten. Nachdem ich hier im Forum viele Informationen gewinnen konnte und sich alles deckt, werde ich auch immer ruhiger.
Womit ich noch unsicher bin, weil ich nichts in den allg. Versicherungsbedingungen gefunden habe, ob die Krankschreibung durchgängig sein muss oder unterbrochen sein kann? Ich gehe davon aus, dass nach der ambulanten Bestrahlung an einer Klinik, nicht sofort eine AHB stattfinden kann, weil der Rententräger für seine Entscheidung schon 4 Wochen braucht. Selbst wenn ich den Antrag schon vor der letzten Bestrahlung stelle, könnten hier ein paar Wochen "Leerlauf" entstehen. Frage: "Muss ich durchhgehend krank geschrieben sein oder kann ich zwischendurch auch mal arbeiten gehen und lasse mich dann für die Zeit der AHB wieder wegen derselben Krankheit (krank) arbeitsunfähig schreiben?"
Diese Frage ist in den allg. Geschäftsbedingungen nicht beantwortet und fragen, kann ich dass den Versicherer wohl nicht. Es sind die kleinen Formfehler, die einem manchmal alles zunichtemachen können.
Vielleicht kannst du mir weiter helfen oder weißt Rat.
gruß hoffnung52

dieser Link ist gut:
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...221&Itemid=104

----------


## BerndM

Hallo hoffnung52,
Grüße aus dem verschneiten Norden der Republik.
Meine Meinung zur AHB: wenn sie denn obligatorisch ist, dann sollte Dein Antrag bereits zu *Beginn* Deiner Strahlentherapie gestellt werden, das Krankenhaus/der Sozialdienst wird Dir dabei helfen. Der Antrag ist dann durch, wenn Du die Therapie beendet hast und könntest theoretisch gleich im Anschluss zur AHB fahren. So würde ich das machen, ohne mich in den Bestimmungen aus zu kennen. Denke jetzt, wie es Dir andere auch schon empfohlen haben, an Deine Gesundheit. Dein Arbeitgeber (der öffentliche Dienst) wird da keine Probleme machen, denn du bist doch auf der sicheren Seite. Stelle Deinen Tatendrang in den Dienst Deiner Gesundheit, nur das zählt.
Gruß
BerndM

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo BurgerH,
> natürlich gehe ich in eine Strahlenklinik unserer Uni und denke, da auch gut aufgehoben zu sein. Was man mir bis jetzt so mitteilte, an Aussagen zu möglichen Nebenwirkungen und Spätfolgen, wie Harndrang, Durchfall, Zeugungsunfähigkeit etc., ist bei der vorgesehenen Einzel-und Gesamtdosis bzw. Häufigkeit der Sitzungen, sehr glaubwürdig. Ich denke mal, hier geht es nicht um Gewinnmaximierung, sondern um Heilungschancen und Verträglichkeiten für den Patienten. Nachdem ich hier im Forum viele Informationen gewinnen konnte und sich alles deckt, werde ich auch immer ruhiger.
> Womit ich noch unsicher bin, weil ich nichts in den allg. Versicherungsbedingungen gefunden habe, ob die Krankschreibung durchgängig sein muss oder unterbrochen sein kann? Ich gehe davon aus, dass nach der ambulanten Bestrahlung an einer Klinik, nicht sofort eine AHB stattfinden kann, weil der Rententräger für seine Entscheidung schon 4 Wochen braucht. Selbst wenn ich den Antrag schon vor der letzten Bestrahlung stelle, könnten hier ein paar Wochen "Leerlauf" entstehen. Frage: "Muss ich durchhgehend krank geschrieben sein oder kann ich zwischendurch auch mal arbeiten gehen und lasse mich dann für die Zeit der AHB wieder wegen derselben Krankheit (krank) arbeitsunfähig schreiben?"
> Diese Frage ist in den allg. Geschäftsbedingungen nicht beantwortet und fragen, kann ich dass den Versicherer wohl nicht. Es sind die kleinen Formfehler, die einem manchmal alles zunichtemachen können.
> Vielleicht kannst du mir weiter helfen oder weißt Rat.
> gruß hoffnung52
> 
> dieser Link ist gut:
> http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...221&Itemid=104


Hallo Hoffnung52,

jetzt denke mal nicht an die möglichen Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung, sondern an die Heilungschance!

Ich selbst bin ohne nenneswerte Nebenwirkungen zweimal in meinem Leben bestrahlt worden! Bei meiner Kopfbestrahlung wurde mir als mögliche Folgen alles Schlimme angedroht, wie Gleichgewichtsinnverlust, Libidoverlust und Erblindung. Tatsächlich habe ich nur 2 Fünf-Markstück große Placken am Hinterkopf erlitten an denen die Haare ausgefallen sind, die aber längst wieder zugewachsen sind. Aber schon im ersten Drittel der Bestrahlung haben sich meine Doppelbilder verbessert, dass ich sogar wieder Autofahren darf.

Bei der Genehmigszeit für die AHB machst Du einen Denkfehler. Das ist der Unterschied zu einer normalen REHA, eine AHB wird ohne Genehmigungsverfahren bei Vorliegen der Voraussetzungen sofort bewilligt, während bei der REHA ein Genehmigungsverfahren abläuft.

Also normalerweise gibt es während der Prostata-Bestrahlung nur leichte Irritationen an Blase und Darm. Man muss nicht immer mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## angst52

Danke BerndM,
man kommt nicht auf das Naheliegende in seiner Verkrampfung, die Idee, mit Beginn der Behandlung gleich die Fortführung zu besprechen, finde ich ausgezeichnet.
Ich glaube, ich habe mich schon entschieden, denn ich gehe nur nochmal nächste Woche zu meinem behandelnden Urologen, um mir eine Überweisung zur Strahlenklinik zu holen.
Die Sache wird zusehends runder, übersichtlicher und kalkulierbarer, ich habe auch letzte Nacht ohne Medikamente durchgeschlafen, ein gutes Zeichen.

Wenn es die Foren nicht gäbe - musste man sie erfinden!

gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich würde auch an Ihrer Stelle nicht direkt nach der Bestrahlung zur AHB gehen, da Sie dann noch mit dem Wasserlassen und dem Stuhlgang eventuell noch die akuten Nachwirkungen der Bestrahlung verspüren werden. Daher könnte es sein, dass Sie das volle Programm der AHB nicht geniessen können, da Sie oft auf die Toilette müssen.
Ein paar Wochen nach Bestrahlungsende gehen diese Nebenwirkungen und die oft bei der Bestrahlung auftretende Müdigkeit  deutlich zurück.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Daniel,
ich dachte wir reden uns hier alle mit "Du" an? Wäre das nicht vertrauter?
Nichts für ungut, danke für den Hinweis, denn die "Nachwehen" könnten mir wirklich den Spaß verderben. In erster Linie ging es mir um den Überbrückungszeitraum zur AHB, denn ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier arbeitsfähig sein darf, wegen der Krankentagegeldfortzahlung. Wenn die Nachwehen, so wie genannt auftreten, denke ich mal, kann ich eh nicht ins Büro und die Krankschreibung setzt sich fort. Es ist aber ein Argument, welches ich berücksichtigen muss.
Wenn ich dich einmal im Netzt habe, gleich noch eine Frage:
Die Newsletter 11/2009 der St.Georg-Klinik haben mich etwas beunruhigt, wegen eines möglichen Karzinomverdachts nach fünf Jahren im Enddarm.
Sehe ich das vielleicht zu dramatisch, oder kann ich hier vorbeugen oder sollte ich auf ein mit Wasser gefülltes Kondom im Enddarm bestehen? Eigentlich machen die das bei uns nicht, man soll nur entleert zur Bestrahlung kommen - doch was ist schon entleert - rutscht das nicht nach?
Ich war mit meiner Lösung schon so euphorisch zufrieden und nun diese Meldung!
gruß ängstliche hoffnung52

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Entleerter Darm heisst einfach vor der Bestrahlung auf Toilette gehen und Stuhlgang haben.
Da normalerweise man dabei auch Wasser lässt, solltest du beim Strahlentherapeuten nachfragen, wie er es mit der Blase sieht.
Muss sie voll oder leer zur Bestrahlung sein. Falls voll, dann musst du kräftig nach dem Stuhlgang trinken, damit sie sich wieder füllen kann.

Es ist nicht nachgewiesen, dass die Rate an Darmkrebs durch irgendwelche Vorkehrungen gesenkt wird.
Das Risiko ist da. Man kann nichts dagegen machen.
Es ist allerdings recht gering.
1-2% aller Patienten sterben auch an der RPE aufgrund von Komplikationen mit Narkose/Blutungen/Herz. Dieses Risiko spricht auch niemand an.

----------


## angst52

Danke Daniel,
mein Strahlentherapeut meint, die Blase solle unbedingt voll sein.
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Pinguin

*Volle Blase bei Radiatio ?*

Das ist wohl richtig. Im Klinikum stand immer ausreichend Wasser ohne Kohlensäure einer bekannten Heilquelle kostenlos zur Verfügung. Man riet aber trotzdem den Patienten, etwa 30 Minuten vor dem Beginn der Bestrahlung noch einmal die Blase zu entleeren, damit man nicht während der laufenden Radiatio urplötzlich vom Harndrang überrumpelt würde. Ein hier registrierter Forumsbenutzer hatte wohl seine Leidensfähigkeit bzw. seine Energie, den Harndrang zu bremsen, falsch eingeschätzt und musste rasch vom Bestrahlungstisch aufspringen, um auf Socken, die untere Blöße mit einem Handtuch verdeckt, zur Toilette sprinten. Der ganze vorherige Ablauf musste dann noch einmal von vorn begonnen werden. Er hat es gut überstanden und sein PSA ist nach einem unlängst geführten Telefonat auch im Nadir von unter 1 ng/ml.


* "Die einzige Möglichkeit, etwas vom Leben zu haben, ist, sich mit aller Macht hineinzustürzen*."  
(Angelina Jolie)

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hutschi,
da gebe ich dir Recht, wollen bzw. müssen und Können liegen hier weit auseinander. Ich werde es versuchen, inwieweit ich es realisieren kann, werden wir sehen. Ich habe mal nach einem Kontrastmitteleinlauf (Darm) den gesamten Röntgen-Raum geweißt, das ging ab wie eine Rakete und alle Anwesenden hatten ihren Spaß.
Also, ich weiß vovon ich rede!
Wir werden jede Menge Spaß haben!
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

Hallo!
Durch die Newsletter 11/2009 der Klinik St. Georg bin ich erneut nachdenklich geworden. Ich habe nicht lange überlegt, ich habe alles zusammengepackt was ich an Befunden habe und diese sofort an die Klinik zur Zweitbefundung abgeschickt.
Mir scheint, die Klinik ist eine sehr innovative Klinik mit einem breit angelegten Behandlungsspektrum für männertypische Krankheiten.
Ich habe es nicht eilig unter die Strahlenkanone zu kommen, nur die Gewissheit zählt und die ist mir allemal wichtiger, als Eile.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo hoffnung52,

"Entscheidung macht frei!"

Eine Entscheidung für die Hyperthermie halt ich nicht so für glücklich, wenn wir dieselbe Klinik in Bad Aibling meinen, da Hyperhtermie keinen Prostatakrebs heilt.

Aber ich wiederhole mich: "Es ist Deine Prostata und Du kannst Sie behandeln lassen wie Du willst!"

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## angst52

Hallo BurgerH,
ich meine eigentlich die Botox-Therapie, denn alle Welt sagt mir wie winzig mein Karzinom ist. Vielleicht ist doch eine abwartende Haltung möglich, ich kann das aber nicht beurteilen, vielleicht ist eine jährliche Magnetresonanzspektrographie möglich, die das Wachstum kontrollieren lässt und bei Stagnation man so Jahr für Jahr gewinnen könnte. Die Bestrahlung rennt doch nicht weg. Ich habe das Karzinom schon länger und trotzdem ist es so winzig, wie heißt es so schön: Schlafende Hunde soll man nicht wecken.ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
Es ist nur noch mal ein Versuch und wenn die Boshaftigkeit und Vernichtungsoption bestätigt wird, geht es im März los.
Ist die Kiste erst einmal losgetreten, gibt es kein zurück mehr.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Pinguin

*Klarheit ?*

Hallo angst/hoffnung, Du wirst langsam unglaubwürdig. Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass Du noch irgendeine gerade Linie einschlägst. Du marschierst im Zick-Zack-Kurs von links nach rechts, und was gestern gut war, ist es heute nicht mehr und morgen gibt es vielleicht überhaupt noch das Nonplusultra. Natürlich läuft eine vernünftige Strategie nicht weg, aber mit Botox schlägst Du nun eine Richtung ein, für die in diesem Forum wohl kaum jemand Verständnis aufbringen wird. Ich wünsche Dir nichtsdestotrotz keine unheilvollen Erfahrungen bei Deinen jetzt noch aktuellen Plänen.

Ein junger Mann suchte einen Zenmeister auf. Meister, wie lange wird es dauern, bis ich Erleuchtung erlangt habe ? 
Vielleicht zehn Jahre, antwortete der Meister. 
Und wenn ich mich besonders anstrenge, wie lange dauert es dann ? fragte der Schüler. 
In dem Fall kann es zwanzig Jahre dauern, erwiderte der Meister. 
Ich nehme aber wirklich jede Härte auf mich. Ich will so schnell wie möglich ans Ziel gelangen , beteuerte der junge Mann. 
Dann, erwiderte der Meister, kann es bis zu vierzig Jahre dauern.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo hoffnung52,

jetzt treibst Du es wirklich zu bunt.

Willst Du Deine Prostata mit Botox Falten frei machen?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Botox wird experimentell zur Zeit zur Verkleinerung der Prostata bei einer gutartigen Vergrößerung eingesetzt, aber nicht gegen den Prostatakrebs.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

PS: Ich glaube, ich muss mich auch aus der Beratung von Dir verabschieden!

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo*, hier* eine sehr ausführliche Beschreibung, wie man vielleicht sogar eine Prostata, die im Urstand schon ein wenig verschrumpelt aussehen mag, verschönern kann. Nur kein Mensch wird dieses verschönerte Juwel je zu Gesicht bekommen. Spaß beiseite. Es geht um Prostatakrebs und nicht darum, mit utopischen Experimenten herumzujonglieren.

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
natürlich ist eure Empfehlung bei mir angekommen, auch wenn der Anschein erweckt wird, ich bin auf beiden Ohren taub.
Nur habe ich bis jetzt nur Operateure nach meinen Befunden befragt, die natürlich für alternative Heilung, bzw. Hinauszögerung keinen Draht haben, als nur für die Total-OP waren. Ich schieße auf einen Winzling mit einer Kanone, vielleicht sagt irgendeiner, das sehen wir uns mal noch ein paar Jahre an?
Meine Entscheidung steht fest und wenn eine unseriöse Antwort kommt, die ich euch auf keinem Fall vorenthalten werde, weiß ich woran ich bin.
So wie ich von der Alta-Klinik mehrfach das Angebot für HIFU bekommen habe, sagten alle befragten Ärzte gleichfalls, es ist für mich ein unseriöses Angebot  also adieu ALTA-Klinik!
Die Klinik in Bad Aibling macht mir erst einmal einen seriösen Eindruck und Dr. Prätorius von der Starnberg-Klinik brauche ich nicht fragen, der wird meinen: schneiden ist bei mir die beste Lösung.
Die Bestrahlung ist gebongt, diese Meinung höre ich mir noch an und wir werden sie diskutieren oder gleich verwerfen. Ich gehe aber mit einem all umfassenden Beschluss in meine Strahlenklinik und ich habe nichts unversucht gelassen  nur das erscheint mir wichtig.
Nun beruhigt euch wieder, natürlich habe ich in meinem Brief überhaupt nichts Spezifisches erwähnt oder irgendeine Therapie präferiert.
Gruß hoffnung52
(es ist der berühmte Strohhalm vor der Entscheidung)

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Hallo angst52,
BurgerH hat ja schon alles sehr gut erklärt. Ich wurde im UKE operiert (siehe Profil) war von Anfang an trocken. Da ich einseitig Nervschonend
operiert wurde, ist von der Potenz auch noch etwas da. Wenn die Partnerin mitspielt kann man trotzdem noch seine Freude haben. Im Notfall
muß man halt seine eigene Hand benützen.

Ich wünsche Dir für Deine Entscheidung alles Gute. Bei mir steht eine Bestrahlung an, vor der auch ich sehr große Angst habe. Durch die guten
Artikel hier im Forum habe ich mich dazu entschlossen. Ich lasse mir von den Herren/Damen in Weiß nicht mehr alles aufschwatzen sondern hinterfrage ihre Therapien.
Gruß
Manfred

----------


## angst52

hallo Manfred,
danke für dein Beistand.
So ist es, insbesondere Privatkliniken müssen Geld verdienen, das sollen sie auch. Am liebsten sind mir die angestellten Ärzte, die haben nichts von ihren Therapien, die sie anbieten.
Noch lieber sind mir die, die täglich mit dem umgehen, wovon sie reden und nicht nur im Hörsaal stehen.
Jeder vertritt eben seine Spezialstrecke, so ist das eben, einen Chirurg brauche ich nicht nach alternativ heilen befragen, der kennt nur schneiden.
Ich warte die letzte Befragung noch ab und dann fällt der Hammer.
Entschieden habe ich mich eigentlich schon - Bestrahlung!
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

Ich hatte heute ein nochmaliges Gespräch mit meinem Urologen, der mir wegen meiner panischen Angst vor der Inkontinenz, nochmals ins Gewissen geredet hat. mein Karzinom liegt so günstig, dass man wohl den Blasenhals einschließich Schließmuskel erhalten könne.
Ich habe mich heute sofort bei Prof. Rebmann in Dessau zum Gespräch angemeldet, es soll eine gute Adresse sein.
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Hoffnung52,
Gestern hattest Du Dich für die Strahlentherapie entschieden und Heute tendierst Du wieder zur Total-OP (Prof. Rebmann).
Wenn Dein Urologe von Erhaltung des Blasenhals und des Schließmuskels spricht, dann muss man dies bei einer Total-OP heute voraussetzen. Denn der äußere, der wichtigere Schließmuskel wird bei der OP nach Entfernung der Prostata bis an den Blasenhals herangezogen und muss dort seine bisherige Funktion wenn nicht sofort nach der OP oder aber später mittels Kontinenztraining wieder erlernen und ausführen.
Die  Bestrahlung hat den Vorteil, dass Du alle für die Kontinenz wichtigen Organe unangetastet behältst.
Wenn Dir die Kontinenzerhaltung wichtig ist, dann dürfte doch Deine Entscheidung schon feststehen!!
Viel Erfolg wünscht Dir
Hajoke

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hajoke,
wenn ich meinen Prof richtig verstanden habe, ist das keinsfalls so, es muss eher die Ausnahmesituation sein, wenn Blasenhals und oberer Schließmuskel erhalten bleibt. (Der vom Beckenboden bleibt also nicht der einzige Schließmuskel und natürlich wird der hochgezogen)
Mir ist auch klar, wenn Prostatagewebe vorhanden bleibt, ist danach der PSA nicht Null.




> Wenn Dein Urologe von Erhaltung des Blasenhals und des Schließmuskels spricht, dann muss man dies bei einer Total-OP heute voraussetzen. Denn der äußere, der wichtigere Schließmuskel wird bei der OP nach Entfernung der Prostata bis an den Blasenhals herangezogen und muss dort seine bisherige Funktion wenn nicht sofort nach der OP oder aber später mittels Kontinenztraining wieder erlernen und ausführen.


Es wäre für mich schon wichtig, wenn wir dieses Problem ausdiskutierten.
Meine Anfrage im St. Georg ziehe ich morgen ersatzlos zurück, ihr habt mich überzeugt, ich will mein Karzinom nicht verwalten, ich will es besiegen. (das war wieder blinder Aktionismus pur)
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Hoffnung52,
laß Dir sagen, dass der innere Schließmuskel nur die Aufgabe hat, beim Samenerguß zu schließen und der Samen nach vorne herausspritzten kann. Nach einer Total-OP oder- wie bei mir- nach einer TURP verliert der innere Schließmuskel seine Funktion (wird weggehobelt), sodass bei mir nur noch eine sog. retrograde Ejakulation in die Blase erfolgen kann. Nach der Total-OP spielt er keine Rolle mehr, wohl aber nach der Bestrahlung, weil alles bei der alten Funktion bleibt.
Wenn Dir meine Überlegungen bei Deiner Entscheidung helfen sollten, würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hajoke,
dann hätte ja der innere Schließmuskel für den Harnverhalt überhaupt keine Bedeutung. Ich dachte bisher, der innere ist der, der ohne unseren Willen funktioniert und der äußere mit unserem Willen. Das der innere eine Doppelfunktion hat, war mir schon klar, doch auch wieder ohne unseren Willen.
Ich bin noch nicht richtig davon überzeugt, dass der innere nicht auch für den Harnverhalt zuständig ist. Warum haben denn Frauen eher Inkontinenzprobleme als Männer, doch weil sie nur einen Schließmuskel haben und zwar den (unseren) "äußeren".
Liege ich in meiner logischen Überlegung so falsch?
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Hajoke

Hoffnung52,
bei den Frauen ist die Harnröhre viel kürzer und der Schließmuskel als Folge des Kinderkriegen sehr überdehnt worden, sodass er mit zunehmenden Alter erschlafft.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hajoke,
dies mag sein, doch es gibt auch junge Frauen mit Blasenschwäche, die noch keine Kinder bekommen haben.
Mir ging es vordergründig auch nicht um die Anatomie der Frauen, sondern um die Steuerung unserer beiden Schließmuskel.
Wenn wir es nicht lösen können, wo sind denn hier die Anatomieexperten?
Ich versuche es mal mit meinen laienhaften Vorstellungen:
Der innere Schließmuskel ist immer zu. Wir haben es als Kleinkind gelernt, den Schließmuskel immer unbewusster geschlossen zu halten. Während des Samenergusses ist er fest zu, ohne dass wir es beeinflussen können. Der Beckenbodenschließmuskel ist für uns Männer nur so eine doppelte Sicherung, wenn der innere mal nicht funktioniert. Deutlich zu merken, wenn wir vermeintlichen Harnverlust spüren, schließen wir bewusst den Beckenbodenschließmuskel und kein Tropfen verlässt die Harnröhre, oder erst dann, wenn wir den Beckenbodenmuskel entspannen (vermeintliche Gefahr vorüber), dann kommt es doch manchmal zu einem Tröpfchenverlust, der Menge, die zwischen innerem und äußerem Schließmuskel gefangen war.
Der innere Schließmuskel muss zum Wasserlassen von uns bewusst entspannt werden, signalisiert durch den Harndrang.
Wenn der innere Schließmuskel nicht da ist, muss die gesamte Funktion der äußere übernehmen und so lange trainiert werden, bis er unbewusst geschlossen gehalten wird und nur bei Harndrang entspannt wird.
Kann mir diese Version jemand bestätigen oder verbessern?
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Pinguin

*Schließmuskelfunktionen*

*Diese* Schilderung stellt den Ablauf verständlich dar.

----------


## Hajoke

Guten Morgen angst52,
mit Deinen Ausführungen liegst Du vollkommen richtig. Nach der Total-OP musst Du davon ausgehen, dass der innere Schließmuskel nicht mehr da ist und der äußere Schließmuskel allein das Wasserlassen und Wasserhalten übernehmen muß. Bei mir habe ich seit den TURP`s festgestellt, dass ich keinen Harndrang mehr habe und nur instinktiv zur Toilette gehe. Dies ist doch ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass der innere Muskel weg ist und der äußere diese Funktion erlernen muß. Bei mir kommt hinzu, dass der äußere Muskel zugewachsen war (Striktur) und durch eine Schlitzung nach "Sachse" in der 12.00Uhr-Stellung beschädigt worden ist. Du mußt auch wissen, dass sich in der 3/4 5:00 Uhrstellung die Nervenstränge für die Gliedsteifigkeit befinden, die bei mir geschont worden sind. Ich kann daher in meinem hohen Alter immer noch ohne Viagra den Geschlechtsverkehr ausführen.
Bei der Total-OP habe ich schon oft gehört, dass es durch Narbenbildung am herangezogenen Schließmuskel zu ein oder sogar mehrmaligem Harnverschluss gekommen ist, sodaß dort auch geschlitzt werden musste. Dies könnte auch bei mir noch kommen, aber die Ärzte haben mir gesagt, dass dies nur in  der Heilungsphase  3-5 Monate nach der OP eintreten kann und dann nicht mehr. Ich hoffe, dass ich die Zeit schon glücklicherweise überstanden habe. Bei mir hat der Heilungsprozeß auch länger gedauert (zu erkennen am Blut im Urin), weil ja mein Gewebe durch die Seeds bestrahlt worden ist und daher der Heilungsprozeß nach den beiden TURP länger gedauert hat.
So nun aber Schluß. Jetzt können mal die "Experten" was dazu sagen.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

Bei der totalen RPE wird der Blasenhals mit entfernt um problemlos die Prostata abzulösen. Dabei wird selbstverständlich der obere (Blasen) Schließmuskel mit abgesetzt. Die Prostata ist anhaftend mit dem Blasenhals verwachsen. Weil der Prostatakrebs nicht selten diese Barriere durchbricht, auch ohne das bereits in den Schnitträndern erkennen zu können, wird nach der Resektion der Prostata, der Blasenhals nachresiziert, um die Gefahr eines Rezidivs möglichst gering zu halten.
Danach wird der Blasenausgang, faltig gerafft und per Naht oder Titanklammern mit dem Harnröhrenstumpf oberhalb des Harnröhrenschließmuskels wieder verbunden. (Anastomose) Die Präparation der neurovaskulären Bündel habe ich bei der Beschreibung nicht berücksichtigt.
Wenn also bei einer RPE der Blasenschließmuskel erhalten werden sollte, müsste der komplette Blasenhals geschont werden, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann!!!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## angst52

Ich danke euch,
wenn ich meinen Urologen richtig verstanden habe, wäre das nach eurem Verständnis eine völlig neue Lesart der Total-OP. Da ihr über so viel Erfahrung verfügt, muss ich eure Skepsis sehr ernst nehmen. Ich werde das sehr genau hinterfragen müssen. Heute hat sich auch die Rienecker-Klinik gemeldet. Ich habe mir ein Angebot machen lassen und werde es einfach dann an meine Versicherung senden - die werden wegen den Kosten die Hände über den Kopf schlagen.
Eben habe ich in Bad Aibling abgesagt, die mir trotzdem kostenfrei einen Therapievorschlag machen werden.
Ich habe als Option noch:
Dessau, Prof. Rebmann
IMRT Uni Halle
Rienecker-Klinik
Das sollte sich doch nächste Woche eingrenzen lassen?
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## silver dollar

> Ich danke euch,
> ....Heute hat sich auch die Rienecker-Klinik gemeldet. Ich habe mir ein Angebot machen lassen und werde es einfach dann an meine Versicherung senden - die werden wegen den Kosten die Hände über den Kopf schlagen.
> 
> 
> gruß hoffnung52


Hallo "Mutiger"
nur interessehalber we hoc liegt denn das Agebot der Rienecker Klinik in (T)uros ?

----------


## angst52

Hallo, hier mal ein Versuch, ich habe mein Karzinom mal eingezeichnet, mehr ist da nicht.
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Hajoke

> Hallo, hier mal ein Versuch, ich habe mein Karzinom mal eingezeichnet, mehr ist da nicht.
> gruß hoffnung52


 Hallo angst52,
, eben weil da so wenig ist, solltest Du auch ein Angebot für eine Seedimplantation einholen. Was mich als Laie nur stören würde, wäre im Befund die Auusage Pin "High grade".
MfG
Hajoke
Wie groß wurde Dir denn die Prostata vermessen?

----------


## angst52

hallo Hajo,
ich verstehe das nicht, jetzt laufen alle bei mir zur Hochform auf, eben habe ich Prof. Rebmann den Gesprächstermin bestätigt.
Im Moment schreibt mir Prätorius, das er mir ein Gesprächstermin mit sich anschließender OP anbietet. Hajo, ich gebe dir Recht, doch haben mir alle konsultierten Ärzte, insbesondere die, die selbst nichts zu verkaufen haben, mir von der Seedimplantation abgeraten, das wäre ein Grenzfall - bei mir war das vorher allererste Wahl.
Wenn das von meinem Urologen keine Spinnerei war, mit der Erhaltung des Blasenhalses und auch des Schließmuskels, dann sage ich einer OP zu. Wenn das alles nur Quatsch war, befasse ich mich nochmals mit der Bestrahlung von außen. Bis dahin ist sicherlich auch das Angebot von Rienecker da und dann sehen wir weiter - ich muss unbedingt zur Ruhe kommen.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo angst 52,
wir haben hier in Sachsen-Anhalt nur Prostata-Chirurgen, die Deine Prostata herausschnippeln wollen.
Um dieses Ziel zu erreichen sprechen sie gegen die viel nebenwirkungsärmere "Innere Bestrahlung mit Seeds" und berufen sich da auf eine bei Gleason 3+4 vorliegende Grenzwertigkeit nach deutschen Leitlinien.
Ich hatte Dir ja auch von der neuerlichen erweiterten Bewertung von Gleason 7a berichtet und auch davon, dass sich Dr.Kahmann nach USA-Standard richtet und da sind höhere Werte für den Gleason und den PSA-Wert zulässig. Beste Beispiele sind die  LDR-Brachy von Klaus52, Rietzy, jürgen  r.und meine Geschichte.
Ein Anruf in Berlin dürfte sich lohnen.Schau auch mal hier rein:http://www.onmeda.de/foren/forum-pro...3988/read.html
Gruß
Hajo

----------


## angst52

Hallo, liebe Freunde,
die Quälerei hat ein Ende.
Vier Wochen von der Erkenntnis positiv zu sein, bis zur Festlegung der Therapie.
Ich habe es mir nicht leicht gemacht und bin von einem Extrem ins nächste Extrem gefallen, schlaflose Nächte haben mich gequält und ich wurde mürrischer und mürrischer.
Es hat alles Mal ein Ende und es ist auch gut so. Ich habe den größten Schwerpunkt in meiner Abwägung auf meine Lebensqualität der nächsten 25 Jahre gelegt. Wenn man bedenkt, es ist noch eine Generation lang  es ist mein letzter Lebensabschnitt.
Ich setze alles auf eine Karte und denke, es wird schon gut gehen!
Die Schwierigkeiten, die bei anderen Therapien später auf mich warten könnten, habe ich mit meiner Entscheidung eventuell sofort, doch bin ich jetzt noch einigermaßen fitt und könnte sie jetzt am besten meistern.
Es ist und bleibt im Konjunktiv gesprochen, schlauer sind wir alle hinterher ( vielleicht am 22.03.).
Gruß hoffnung52, alias angst52

Meine Geschichte, siehe hier:


http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?7870-angst52

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Angst52,
ich will hoffen, dass Du dich nicht verrennst nach den Äußerungen von Prof.Rebmann:



> Er strebt den Erhalt von Blasenhals und internen Sphinkter an, eigentlich wird nur das Stück Harnröhre entfernt, wo der Samenhügel liegt. Zugentlastung erfolgt immer!
> Versprechen kann er nichts, er tut sein Möglichstes!


Also nach meinen OP-Informationen  muss der Blasenhals ohnehin erhalten werden, um dort die herangezogene Harnröhre nach Entfernung der Prostata annähen zu können. Dabei wird zwar der innere Sphinkter- ohne weiterhin zu funktionieren- erhalten, aber übernäht.
Gefährlich ist die Äußerung, dass nur das Stück Harnröhre entfernt wird, wo der Samenhügel liegt.
Da bekanntlich der Samenhügel (Mündung der Samenstränge) im vorderen Drittel der Prostata liegt, würden ja noch 2/3 der Harnröhre und die sie umschließende Prostata nicht mit entfernt werden, was ein hohes Risiko für Rezidive darstellen könnte.

----------


## angst52

Lieber Hajoke,
ich weiß, nur Wissen ist Macht, doch glaube ich an einen sauberen und intakten Blasenhals. Wenn es denn so ist, bleibt eigentlich alles beim Alten, denn der M. sphincter internus wird nicht angefasst.
Prof. Rebmann erklärte mir, dass die Prostata von der Harnröhre quasi abgeschält würde und das von oben nach unten und umgekehrt, sodass nur das Mittelstück mit dem Samenhügel entfernt würde. Hier münden die Samenleiter der Samenblasen, diese Mimik wird nicht mehr benötigt.



> Also nach meinen OP-Informationen muss der Blasenhals ohnehin erhalten werden, um dort die herangezogene Harnröhre nach Entfernung der Prostata annähen zu können. Dabei wird zwar der innere Sphinkter- ohne weiterhin zu funktionieren- erhalten, aber übernäht.


Natürlich, wenn man denn annimmt, dass der Blasenhals befallen ist und er auch entfernt werden muss, müssen hier eine Falte und ein neuer Harnausgang gelegt werden. Das dabei der M. sphincter internus quasi unter die Räder kommt (unters Messer) und in seiner Funktion arg eingeschränkt bis tot ist, ist mir bewusst.
Bisher war mir nur immer der Erhalt des M. sphincter externus bekannt, der über den Beckenboden gesteuert werden kann. Selbst damit leben viele Betroffene gut, wenn sie denn die perfekte Steuerung, bis hin zur unbewussten Beherrschung erlernt haben.
Ich gehe mit dem Bewusstsein ins Rennen, das notfalls zu erlernen und noch die Option zu haben, einen gesunden Blasenhals zu haben.
Diese Option lässt mich entscheidend ruhiger die OP angehen.
Ich habe mich nicht nur entschieden, sondern auch zugesagt.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Hajoke

Liebe Hoffnung52,
nach Deinen Schilderungen sieht das alles nach einer Ausschälung der Prostata aus. Lassen wir uns alle überraschen.
Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls einen vollen OP-Erfolg und melde Dich wieder.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## angst52

ich gehe da jetzt durch!
hoffnung52

Meine Geschichte:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?7870-angst52

----------


## premme

Hallo hoffnung 52,
Gratulation zu Deiner Entscheidung. Eine frühe OP, Krebs noch begrenzt, (also in der Kapsel), ist immer besser. Natürlich gibt es hier in Forum auch unterschiedliche Meinungen, aber, es gibt viele, die nach Bestrahlung, nervenschonender Behandlung usw. irgendwann beim Doc vorsprechen mußten. Alle weiteren "Anschlüsse" ergeben sich bei der OP. Also, wird schon.
Den Beitrag von Hajoke, betreff Ausschälung, möchte ich erweitern.
Bei meiner Ausschälung, also entzündetes Material aus der Pros. entfernen, um bei mir den PSA-Wert zu senken. wurde auch ein Katheder gelegt. In dieser Zeit, ca. 6 Tage, bildete sich eine Röhre zum piepie. Bei der Ausschälung wurden Stanzen genommen und der Krebs festgestellt.
Also Kopf hoch, alles Gute und melde Dich.
Gruß premme

----------


## angst52

hallo premme,
danke für die Mut machenden Worte.
Leider handelt es sich nicht um eine Ausschälung, das könnte hier zu einer falschen Interpretation führen. Ich habe meinen prof. eher so verstanden, dass die Prostata von der Harnröhre abgeschält wird. Dabei die Nerven , die beiden Schließmuskel nebst Blasenhals erhalten werden und dann noch ein Stück Harnröhre, das Stück mit dem Samenhügel, entfernt wird. Die beiden Enden der Harnröhre werden dann miteinander vernäht.
So habe ich die Operation verstanden, vorausgesetzt, alles ringsherum ist sauber und in Ordnung, es können ja auch andere krankhafte Erscheinungen erkannt werden.
Wovon ich jetzt nicht ausgehe.
Andererseits ist eine Korrektur von unerkannten Erkrankungen so die bessere Lösung, als sie noch verbrannt oder verkocht zu erhalten.
Ich lasse es nun einfach auf mich zukommen, ich vertraue meinem Operateur, dass er nur so viel wie nötig macht und nicht so viel wie möglich.
Er kennt meine Wünsche und er wird sie nach ärztlichem Ermessen berücksichtigen - so viel Vertrauen muss einfach sein.
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## premme

Hallo hoffnung 52,
Betr. der Ausschälung bin ich nur auf den Beitrag von Hajoke eingegangen. Ansonsten ist alles klar, mach es.
Gruß premme

----------


## angst52

Hallo!
Der Vollständigkeit und der guten Ordnung halber, habe ich allen offenen Anfragen und Therapieangeboten abgesagt, die ich nicht annehmen werde und mich für ihre Angebote bedankt.
Ich muss konstatieren, es haben sich alle gemeldet, auch wenn die Rienecker Klinik am längsten gebraucht hat und mich nur telefonisch kontaktierte.
Wenn ich es gewollt hätte, hätte ich heute noch in München zusagen können. Mit dem Preis rückten sie nur zögerlich raus und schriftlich nur ungern.
Der Kollege sagte mir nur, dass zwischen der AOK-Variante und der Privat-Variante 30.000,- Euro Unterschied wären. Hier im Forum ist die AOK-Variante mal mit 18.000,- Euro beziffert worden.
Allen Unentschlossenen noch viel Erfolg und ein glückliches Händchen bei der Abwägung.
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

Hallo Freunde, 
ich habe mir noch eine schöne unbeschwerte Woche gemacht und packe langsam meine sieben Sachen für den Krankenhausaufenthalt in Dessau. Die Woche verging so schnell, dass ich immer noch daran denken muss, wie unbeschwert ich meinen Interessen nachgehen konnte. Mich beschleicht ein Gefühl, als würde ich freiwillig zu meiner eigenen Hinrichtung gehen. Am Mittwoch komme ich unter das Messer von Professor Rebmann und am sechsten Tag kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit oder der Tag des Herrn. Erst danach werde ich spüren, ob die Entscheidung richtig war, ob Prof. Rebmann eine gute Arbeit geleistet hat und ob ich jemals wieder so unbeschwert meinen Interessen nachgehen kann wie bisher.
Ich möchte die Beweggründe für meine Entscheidung noch mal ganz klar formulieren: 
Ich möchte mit 58 Jahren spüren, dass es langsam besser wird und nicht erst mit 68 Jahren erfahren, dass es langsam schlechter wird. 
Entscheidend ist mein jetziger guter Allgemeinzustand, verbunden mit der Hoffnung, damit jetzt noch am besten fertig zu werden und verloren geglaubte Lebensqualitäten zurück zu gewinnen.
Sollte das alles ein Irrtum gewesen sein, kann ich niemandem die Schuld geben! 
In den entscheidenden Momenten des Lebens ist man eh allein bzw. in Gottes Hand (hier in der des Operateurs). 
Ich muss es schaffen, nein, ich werde es schaffen. 
Sowie ich wieder im Internet(z) bin, werde ich euch berichten. 
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Pierrot

Lieber angst52

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass alles gut gehen wird!

Toi, toi , toi
Pierrot

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
euer Daumen drücken und toi, toi, toi hat insoweit geholfen, dass ich recht schnell wieder entlassen werden konnte, vielen Dank.
Während ich am Dienstag voriger Woche wie geplant operiert wurde und alles wie besprochen über die Bühne ging, möchte ich nun wie versprochen darüber berichten:
Nach der OP war erst einmal ein Tag ITS angesagt, was früher mit dem Aufwachraum gleichzusetzen wäre. Man kümmerte sich wirklich sehr intensiv um die frisch operierten Patienten. Der Rücken wurde abgerieben und dreimal bekam ich Schmerzmittel, sodass ich einigermaßen durchschlafen konnte  es war auszuhalten. Bevor es wieder auf die normale Station ging, selbständiges Waschen und ein paar Schritte unter Aufsicht, war Pflicht.
In diesem Moment vernahm ich spürbar die eigentliche Veränderung, denn während der OP kam der Blasenkatheter mit der berühmt berüchtigten Handtasche dazu  an die sollte man immer denken und nie irgendwo hängen lassen. (Spaß muss sein)
Die Handtasche wurde zu meinem anhänglichsten Begleiter während der nächsten sechs Tage. Am fünften Tag nach der OP wurde die Dichtheitsprüfung der Harnröhrennaht durchgeführt, eine Voraussetzung für die Entfernung des Katheters am Folgetag. Während ich mit der Handtasche als hypersensibler Patient meine Sorgen und Probleme hatte, gab es andere Patienten, denen das überhaupt nichts ausmachte. Ein Zimmerkollege von mir hatte eine TURP, der ging am vierten Tag nach Hause, kam mit Harnverhalt und konnte wieder pinkeln wie ein kleiner Junge. Völlig komplikationslos, ich glaube, der hat gar nicht gewusst was gemacht wurde, Hauptsache es geht wieder alles, er hatte vier unbeschwerte Tage und war am Tage seiner Entlassung richtig gut drauf. Warum berichte ich darüber? Es liegt im Wesentlichen am Patienten, was er durchmacht und was nicht. Ist man phlegmatisch oder/und abgebrüht, übersteht man diese Eingriffe besser als ich, nervös wie Quecksilber und ungeduldig dazu. Ich habe alles mitgenommen, was man so hatte mitnehmen können. Ich habe auf unzähligen Fragebögen auf meine Pflasterallergie hingewiesen, die keine Sau gelesen haben muss. Wieder auf der normalen Station, entwickelte sich eine handfeste Allergie gegen das Pflaster auf dem Bauch. Mein Dekolleté entwickelte sich zum Streuselkuchen und der übrige Körper war eine einzige Landkarte. Dazu kamen noch Hyperventilation und Muskelzuckungen im ganzen Körper. Zum Schichtwechsel Spät/Nachtschicht liefen doch noch alle auf der Station Amok. Sie bekamen mich aber wieder hin, sodass ich eine einigermaßen Nacht hatte.
Die Dichtheitsprüfung am fünften Tag ging mal an mir ohne Vorkommnisse vorbei. Dafür entwickelte sich das Ziehen des Katheters zum echten Höhepunkt. Andere Patienten merkten es kaum oder verglichen die Empfindung mit dem Abziehen eines Pflasters. Ohne anschließende Schmerzmittel war das nicht auszuhalten, ein Gefühl, als steckte jemand einen glühenden Feuerhaken in die Harnröhre. Genau so gestaltete sich auch das Wasser lassen an den folgenden Tagen. Während die anderen Patienten lustig drauflos pinkelten, war bei mir jeder Harnverlust wie der berühmte Feuerhaken. Ein Widerspruch in sich musste überwunden werden, viel trinken um den Harnsäurespiegel gering zu halten und viel Wasser lassen für eine Spülung der Harnröhre. Dabei musste man schon über seinen eigenen Schatten springen, viele Schmerzen ertragen und diese noch willentlich durch vieles Wasserlassen potenzieren. Ich bekam dann Antibiotika und der Schmerz ließ dann Tag für Tag etwas nach. Während ich durch die Hölle ging, sonnten sich meine Zimmerkollegen schon auf dem Balkon. Ein Trost blieb mir, der mir auch immer wieder Auftrieb gab und mich nicht verzweifeln ließ  ich war trocken von der Minute an, an der der Katheter gezogen wurde. Die darauf folgenden zwei Tage hatte ich eine Vorlage zur Sicherheit, hätte ich aber nicht gebraucht  völlig trocken.
Nach dem schrittweisen Entfernen der Klammern an der Bauchnaht, die von der Peniswurzel bis zum Bauchnabel reicht, wurde ich am 11 Tag nach Hause entlassen. Was wurde überhaupt gemacht:
Diagnose:
Adenokarzinom der Prostata
(pT2c, N0, M0, R0, Gleason 3+4)
Therapie:
Retropubische radikale Prostatektomie mit Nervenerhalt beidseits und pelviner Lymphadenektomie
Prostatavolumen: 34 cm³
Histologie:
Schlecht differenziertes, mikroglanduläres Prostatakarzinom beider Seitenlappen. Tumorfreie Samenblasen. Tumorfreie Resektionsränder. 3 tumorfreie Lymphknoten rechts.
Keine Hochstufung des Biopsiebefundes, jedoch Biopsiebefund kannte nur ein Karzinomherd im linken Lappen, jetzt doch beide Lappen betroffen.

Wichtig erschien mir die Aussage tumorfreie Resektionsränder, doch darauf musste ich auch sehr lange warten. Währen alle Leidensgenossen auf meiner Station ihre hist. Befunde schon hatten, musste ich noch vier Tage länger warten. Meine Prostata wurde nach dem Zufallsprinzip für eine Immun-Histo-Chemie ausgesucht, das regte sogar den Professor auf. Banges Warten auf den Befund, doch ich wurde mit dem durchaus hervorragenden Ergebnis belohnt.
Gegen das verbliebene Brennen beim Wasserlassen erhalte ich Antibiotika und gegen den Harndrang erhalte ich Vesikur 10.
Am Entlassungstag habe ich mir meine schwere Reisetasche ans Auto bringen lassen und bin ohne Vorlage selbst nach Hause gefahren.
Vom Team in der Klinik wurde alles getan, jetzt bin ich dran, die veränderte Architektur im Unterbauch wieder aufeinander abzustimmen. Da ich so sensibel bin, habe ich jetzt alle Hände voll zu tun, Wasserlassen und Stuhlgang aufeinander abzustimmen und wieder in geordnete Bahnen zu lenken. Ich glaube, mein Stuhlgang ist mehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, als das Wasserlassen. Wasserlassen geht einigermaßen, nur ein bisschen viel Haut im Wege, doch damit muss man sich wohl arrangieren. Was die Penisverkürzung angeht, so ist er sicher nicht kürzer, doch ist er so, als hätte er sich gerade wegen eines Ereignisses (Kälte z. B.) in sein Schneckenhaus zurückgezogen  daran wird man sich wohl auch noch gewöhnen müssen oder den zuständigen Nerv dafür kappen lassen müssen.
Unter dem Strich:
Bei allen Höllenqualen, möchte ich meine Beweggründe für die Prostatektomie bestätigen  es war der richtige Weg!
Außerdem möchte ich noch betonen  Früherkennung lohnt immer! Man ist dabei, das Thema Prostata zu enttabuisieren und die Männer sollten endlich damit beginnen, am Stammtisch über das Wichtigste zu reden, ihre Protata. Mir hat das Forum sehr geholfen, gäbe es so etwas nicht, musste es erfunden werden.
Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen ein glückliches Händchen bei der Auswahl ihrer Therapie, denn mit dieser schweren Last muss der Betroffene letztendlich allein fertig werden.
Ich stehe natürlich den Betroffenen für Nachfragen zur Verfügung!
Gruß hoffnung52, alias angst52

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo,
Glückwunsch zur erfolgreich überstandenen OP.
Wie ich höre, fährst Du in die Klinik am Kurpark.
Hier schon mal eine Vorschau: www.klinik-am-kurpark.de
Wenn Du mehr wissen willst. melde Dich.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## premme

Hallo hoffnung52,
Große Freude in meinem Herzen, endlich mal was positives. Das es dir unter dem Strich jetzt gut geht, ist große Klasse.
Da mein Termin noch bevor steht, machst du mir Hoffnung.
Gruß premme

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Reiner, (premme) ständig suche ich Fehler, damit ich sie einrahmen kann, wie es einmal der leider inzwischen verstorbene Winfried W. immer ankündigte, wenn, wie er schrieb, eine Empfehlung für diese oder jene Therapie einem Waschzettel glich, den er in seinem Klo eingerahmt aufhängen wolle. Unverzagter Reiner, Du beweist seit Deiner Entscheidung zur radikalen, oder besser zärtlichen Prostatektomie eine wie Galgenhumor anmutende Unverzagtheit von erstaunlicher Gelassenheit. Alle Schutzengel, die am Tage der Entnahme Deiner Prostata irgendwo abkömmlich sind, mögen Dir zur Seite stehen, damit diesem Therapieablauf ein nachhaltiger Erfolg ohne Komplikationen beschieden sei.

*"Nicht die Glücklichen sind dankbar. Es sind die Dankbaren die glücklich sind"*
(Francis Baron)

----------


## angst52

vergleiche bitte deine Ausgangswerte mit meinen und du kannst deinen Verlauf halbwegs einschätzen. Die Ängste, die ich ausgestanden hatte, in die Abgründe, in die ich gesehen habe, waren allesamt unbegründet - ich kann mich aber nicht ändern, ich bleibe hypernervös und sehr ungeduldig.
So auch meine jetzigen Nachwehen, die sicherlich nervlich zu begründen wären. Ich habe mit dem Harnsystem keine Probleme, nur mit dem Stuhlgang hatte ich heute eine Tragödie. Ab 1.00 h bis eben 10 mal auf der Toilette, ich kann einfach nicht mehr. Manchmal dachte ich, jetzt scheißt du das Gehirn aus, Schmerzen im Enddarm, Schließmuskel wund, ich begann zu frieren. Was das noch mit der Prostatektomie zu tun hat, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.
Ansonsten bleib dran und nimm dein Operateur beim Wort, lass ihn machen, er versteht mehr davon als wir alle zusammen, geh einfach durch die Hölle, in 14 Tagen scheint am Ende die Sonne auch für dich.
Wenn ich es geschafft habe, schaffst du es erst recht, geh es an.
Ich wünsche dir alles, alles Gute!
grüße hoffnung52

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Hoffnung,

toller Bericht, den Du da geschrieben hast. Kommt mir so vor, als ob ich das selbst alles wieder durchgemacht habe. Hoffen wir nur, dass Du die anderen Dinge noch in Griff kriegst. Zu Deiner Kontinenz kann ich Dir nur gratulieren. Selten, dass es so was gibt.

Also, alles Gute für die Zukunft.

Gerhard

----------


## angst52

Hallo Freunde,
zwei Tage nach der Entlassung, ich bin ja am 11. postoperativen Tag ohne Vorlage selbst mit dem Auto nach Hause gefahren, hat es mich mittelschwer erwischt. Ich bin am Samstag früh mit dem Sankra ins Krankenhaus. Die ganze Nacht Krämpfe und Stuhlverlust, der schon blutig wurde. Schmerzen, ich hätte in die Klobrille beißen können.
Was ist passiert?
Ich hatte wegen meiner Schmerzen im Harnwegsbereich beim Wasser lassen, ein Breitband-Antibiotika bekommen, welches ich auch regelmäßig einnahm. Dieses Antibiotikum, so wurde mir erklärt, wird von den Urologen gern verwendet, kann jedoch bewirken, insbesondere bei mir als empfindliches Wesen, dass die Darmflora das nicht mitmacht und umkippt. So geschehen bei mir, eine handfeste Kolitis (Darmentzündung). Diese wurde nun mit einem speziellen Darm- Antibiotika behandelt und ist jetzt wieder im abklingen. Meine Prostatektomie ist regelrecht ins Hintertreffen geraten, vielleicht auch gut so. Mit dem gemachten CT vom Unterbauch, wurden gleich noch am Blasenhals zwei Lymphozyten festgestellt, die entweder eintrocknen oder punktiert werden müssen. Das werde ich meinem Operateur zur Nachsorge am 31.03. berichten, mal sehen was der dazu sagt?
Ansonsten trocken wie am ersten Tag und der Tröpfchenverlust gleich nach dem Wasser lassen, den ich vorher schon hatte, ist auch geblieben. Das soll ja jeder zweite Mann ab 60 haben, was ich natürlich wieder vorfristig erfülle.
Ansonsten geht es mir den Umständen entsprechend gut und bis zur Reha bin ich schon wieder fit.
Ich möchte nochmals betonen, ich habe die OP nicht bereut und hatte sicherlich mit meiner Früherkennung auch großes Glück.
Wenn bei mir der Verlauf etwas holprig und stressig ist, dann ist das meinem schwachen Nervenkostüm geschuldet und dass ich mich über alles so furchtbar verrückt mache.
Ich wünsche allen OP-Kandidaten ein stärkeres Nervenkostüm als ich es habe, viel Erfolg und ein bisschen Glück.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## premme

Hallo hoffnung52,
ich drück die alles was nur geht. Aber es ist gut zu lesen, das du die OP nicht bereust.
Gruß premme

----------


## angst52

Hallo, alle miteinander,
nach einer knappen Woche Krankenhausaufenthalt (Colitis) bin ich nun wieder zu Hause und das Leben scheint sich wieder zu normalisieren. Wasser lassen und Stuhlgang lassen sich wieder koordinieren und haben sich eingependelt.
Meine erst so gelobte Trockenheit scheint sich auch zu normalisieren. Wenn ich mal nicht bei der Sache bin, kann es schon passieren, dass sich ein Tröpfchenverlust einschleicht. Eines Nachts war ich sogar etwas inkontinent, habe unbewusst etwas Wasser beim Aufstehen verloren. Vielleicht war ich auch zu voreilig mit dem normalen Leben, habe nämlich nach dem Abendbrot ein Bier und ein paar Kräuter getrunken  ich war halt gut drauf.
Das Schlafverhalten ist noch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich muss alle Stunde raus und wenn dann der Körper keine Flüssigkeit mehr ausscheidet, schlafe ich auch mal vier Stunden durch. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu ungeduldig, denn vorher hatte der Körper 57 Jahre Zeit sich an alles zu gewöhnen, jetzt erwarte ich es schon nach drei Wochen.
Ich möchte meine Hoffnung nicht verlieren und Angst habe ich vor nichts mehr. Ich setze noch auf die AHB  es wird schon werden.
Gegen den Harndrang nehme ich Vesikur 10, eine am Tag. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo hoffnung 52, wenn man *hier* liest, was gelegentlich an Nebenwirkungen auftreten kann, aber nicht muss, dann solltest Du ohne Bedenken mit der Einnahme fortfahren.

----------


## premme

_Hallo hoffnung52,_

ich möchte dir zurufen:

*-- Gut Ding will Weile haben --*

Du schaffst das.

Gruß premme

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
wenn ich die Packungsbeilage jetzt richtig gelesen habe, kann man erst nach vier Wochen konsequenter Einnahme eine Wirkung ausmachen, habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Wie ich nun mal bin, warte ich nach der Einnahme auf eine Wirkung, jetzt habe ich lachen müssen.
Es braucht eben alles seine Zeit!
Gruß Hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

Hallo!
Nun nach ca. dreiwöchiger Anwendung zeigt Vesikur 10, eine am Tag, die erste Wirkung. Nachts kann ich am Stück schon fünf Stunden durchschlafen und am Tag kann ich mir schon mal längere Zeitabschnitte vornehmen, ohne die öffentlichen Toilettenstützpunkte berücksichtigen zu müssen.
Ansonsten mache ich regelmäßig mein Beckenbodentraining, so wie von der Physiotherapeutin im Krankenhaus gelernt.
Ich freue mich auf meine AHB am Montag und kann es eigentlich kaum erwarten. Die nachwachsende Intimbehaarung ist sehr lästig und quält mich bei jedem Tritt und Schritt. Sie sticht, piekt und reibt wie ein Igel in der Hose. Die jetzt anstehende warme Witterung tut mir sehr gut, auf die habe ich (wir) lange warten müssen. Wenn die Fortschritte weiterhin so greifen, bin ich sehr zufrieden und bereue nicht, die Hölle gesehen zu haben  es kann eigentlich nur noch besser werden.
Ich wünsche allen offenen OP-Kandidaten und natürlich auch allen sonstigen Therapie-Kandidaten, alles erdenklich Gute und ebenfalls solche Fortschritte im Heilungsprozess.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
der erste Tag in Bad Wildungen, Klinik am Kurpark. Wenn ich bedenke, was ich alles nicht machen darf und was ich schon gemacht habe, da kann es einem schon schlecht werden.
Hier geht man alles sehr langsam an, bloß nichts überstürzen und die Heilung nicht überfordern. Sicher ist es meine Ungeduld und das schlechte Wetter, welche mir aufs Gemüt schlagen.
Ansonsten muss ich euere Tipps für die AHB bestätigen, es ist wirklich besser, hier schon gut genesen herzufahren und nicht frisch operiert hier einzutreffen. Man ist auf sich allein gestellt und die vielen neuen Eindrücke, die zu bewältigen sind, da ist es schon besser, ein bisschen fit zu sein.
Ich möchte den hier gemachten Hinweis voll bestätigen, die maximale Zeit zwischen Entlassung Krankenhaus und Antritt AHB, für die eigene Kräftigung auszunutzen und schon fit zur AHB anzureisen. Was ich hier so im Speisesaal gesehen habe, gebrechlich oder indisponiert war hier keiner zu sehen, das wäre mir aufgefallen  alle lustig und haben gegessen, als gäbe es morgen nichts mehr.
Soweit meine ersten Eindrücke.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
für alle, die an meiner Chronologie teilhaben, hier der Fortgang:
In der AHB wurde gleich nach der Ankunft Blut abgenommen, um alle relevanten Blutwerte zu ermitteln. Unter Andrerem auch der PSA, auf den ich lange warten musste.
Abgenommen wurde das Blut fünf Wochen nach der OP und heute nach einer weiteren Woche lag das Ergebnis vor:
< als 0,1 muss er sein und *0,025* wurde ermittelt.
Für mich habe ich mein Ziel erreicht und er liegt unter den Mindestanforderungen. Andererseits stehe ich dem Ergebnis auch skeptisch gegenüber, das Blut wurde weit fort geschickt und fraglich ist, ob man so genau überhaupt messen kann.
Am 12.05. lasse ich in meiner Heimat wieder den PSA bestimmen, dann werden wir Vergleiche haben und können immer noch darüber diskutieren.
Grüße hoffnung52

----------


## premme

Hallo hoffnung52,
Bei jeder PSA-Messung wird mir mein Wert immer mit drei Stellen hinter dem Komma mitgeteilt.
Natürlich sollte der Wert immer im gleichen Centrum ermittelt werden, ABER ich wäre über diesen Wert sehr froh.
oder *muß* er 0,1 sein ?.
Gruß premme

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich angst52 oder doch hoffnung52?

wenn man nach den postoperativen PSA Wert von etwa 8 ng/ml annimmt (im Krankenhaus Bericht müßte er enthalten sein!) und Du jetzt einen PSA Wert von 0,025 ng/ml hast ist das eigentlich noch zu hoch!

Lies mal den Text auf meiner 1. Grafik: 3.1. nach Operationen.

Dann errechnet sich dein Halbwertzeit folgend: 5 Wochen nach OP = 35 Tage : 3,5 Tage = 10

jetzt diffindiert man 8 ng/ml : 2 = 4 ng/ml : 2 = 2 ng/ml : 2 = 1 ng/ml :2 = 0,5 ng/ml ... und das 10 mal ergibt = 0,0078 ng/ml und aufrunden etwa 0,008 ng/ml

Wie Du siehst, liegt dein neuer Wert wesentlich darüber und hier sollten die Ärzte in der Kurklinik nach 3 Wochen nochmals nachmessen! Hier sollte dann der Wert unter < 0,01 ng/ml liegen andernfalls solltest Dir jetzt schon mal darüber Gedanken machen ob Du nach paar Monate nach der AHB ein RT mit ADT einleiten sollst!

Übrigens: Vollblut wird nicht versendet sondern nur das Plasma aus dem Vollblut und da sollte das versendete Material spätestens nach 3 Tagen beim Empfänger ankommen.

Wenn Du nach der AHB deinen PSA Wert bei einem anderen Labor messen läßt ergibt sich immer einen anderen Wert, entweder positiv, dann wäre der PSA Wert niedriger wie vorher oder negativ, dann ist es eventuell so wie oben vorgeschlagen!

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall einen "positiven Wert"
Helmut

----------


## angst52

Hallo Helmut,
was du da schreibst ist ja hoch interessant, nur kenne ich meinen PSA-Wert nach der OP nicht und im Entlassungsbrief steht er auch nicht drin. Die Ärztin, hier in der AHB, ist eine gestandene Urologin und die meint, dass es ein sehr gutes Ergebnis sei. Vor lauter Freude habe ich das auch meinem Professor (Operateur) mitgeteilt, mal sehen, ob er darauf reagiert?
Deine Berechnung ist sicherlich nicht erfunden, sondern fundiert, nur frage ich mich, warum gibt man den Grenzwert mit < 0,1 an?
Ich werde zur Entlassung der AHB bestimmt noch mal zur Ader gelassen, um einen zweiten Wert zu ermitteln. Fraglich ist nur, wann mich das Ergebnis erreicht, das letzte Ergebnis hat eine Woche gedauert.
Wie ich schon sagte, am 12.05. habe ich bei meinem Urologen einen Termin und der schickt die Probe immer in das gleiche Labor, wie seit Jahren. Dann werden wir die Stunde der Wahrheit haben. Andererseits frage ich mich auch, wenn beiderseits nervenerhaltend operiert wurde, ob hier nicht doch Prostatagewebe mit erhalten bleibt, was dann zwangsläufig wieder zu einem PSA führt. Weiterhin ist bei mir Blasenhals und sphincter internus unberührt erhalten geblieben, auch hier vermute ich Restgewebe. Wichtig war der Satz vom Pathologen: Alle Resektionsränder sauber!
Ich lasse mich jetzt nicht verrückt machen, ich warte auf den 12.05. und dann sollen die entscheiden, die sich in mir die Hände gewärmt haben.
Es bleibt spannend!
gruß Hoffnung52

----------


## Pinguin

*Postoperativer PSA-Wert 0.1* 

Lieber Helmut, sicher hast Du als emsiger Forumsleser auch meine Hinweise hinsichtlich nicht sinnvoller ultrasensitiver PSA-Werte gelesen, die sich letztlich auf die Erkenntnisse eines renommierten Professors beziehen. Bitte, hierzu* diesen* Beitrag von mir lesen und den eingelinkten Link von Prof. Semjonow aufrufen. Die Vulkanasche von Island verhilft uns hier in Tunesien zu einem weiteren unerwarteten Urlaubsaufenthalt. Als Ruhestaendler laesst sich das ja auch zeitlich gut verkraften.

*Als deutscher Tourist im* *Ausland** steht man vor der Frage, ob man sich anständig benehmen muss oder ob schon* *deutsche**Touristen** dagewesen sind*
Kurt Tucholsky

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hutschi,
ich habe mir den Axel Semjonow reingezogen und muss feststellen, dass der den Grenzwert nach der Op auch bei 0,1 sieht und alles was < ist als gut bewertet werden kann.
Ich mache mich jetzt hier nicht heiß, schon gar nicht, wenn ich noch keine Vergleichswerte habe. Keiner weiß woher der Rest-PSA kommt und so lange sich alles unter 0,1 abspielt, sollte man keine Pferde verrückt machen, das sieht Semjonow auch so, die Meßfehler mal außen vor gelassen.
Ich freue mich trotzdem über meine 0,025!
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hoffnung,

stell Dir vor, bei mir wurde immer mit Geräten gemessen, deren Nachweisgrenze unter 0,04mg/ml lagen. Ein Wert von 0,025ng/ml wäre also bei mir nicht angezeigt worden. Meine Werte liegen seit fast 4 Jahren <0,04ng/ml!
Du tust also gut daran, Dich nicht verrückt machen zu lassen, was Prof. Semjonow aufgrund der Schwankungsbreiten als Hauptmakel der ultrasensitiven Messungen ansieht.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## angst52

Hallo Heribert,
danke für die Unterstützung, so viele Leute können sich nicht irren.
Ich bleibe erst einmal dabei, mein Wert ist gut!
Danke!
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

rückt näher.
Ich bin froh, auf die Stimmen hier im Forum gehört zu haben, die meinten, zwischen Entlassung OP und Beginn AHB, sollten mindestens 14 Tage liegen. Diese Empfehlung war genau richtig, hier schon etwas erholt und gekräftigt anzukommen und nicht mehr ganz so hilflos zu sein.
Ich konstatiere, in diesen drei Wochen habe ich mein persönliches AHB-Ziel erreicht, nämlich körperliche Kräftigung und Stabilisierung des Allgemeinzustandes.
Natürlich ist die psychische Belastung hier nicht abzubauen, es sei denn, man richtet sich am Elend der Anderen auf. Was man hier unweigerlich hört und sieht, trägt nicht zur psychischen Entlastung bei und wenn man sich dann immer noch fragt, das hätte dich auch noch so oder so treffen können, trägt das nicht zur Entspannung bei. Ich denke, erst wenn man das gesamte urologische Umfeld verlässt, kommt es zu einer psychischen Entspannung. Das Tagesgeschäft, was einen nach der AHB wieder einholt, wir sicher dazu beitragen und darauf warte ich jetzt.
Ich wünsche allen, die ihre AHB noch vor sich haben, viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

Hallo!
Wer so empfindlich ist wie ich, sollte mit Vesikur hinsichtlich Darmverstopfung sehr vorsichtig umgehen. Ich nahm täglich eine Vesikur seit sechs Wochen und klagte seit gut drei Wochen über Hartleibigkeit, trotz Einnahme von Flohsamen. Mein Stuhl sah eher aus wie der eines Esels (stückig  das Wort gibt es nicht, beschreibt aber die Konsistenz am besten) und nicht wie von einem gesunden Menschen. Ich habe seit zwei Tagen die Einnahme abgebrochen und der Stuhlgang hat sich umgehend normalisiert. Da mein Harndrang auch in normale Bahnen zurückgekehrt ist, erkläre ich die Behandlung für erfolgreich beendet.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

Hallo!
Nach dem mein erster postoperativer PSA-Wert nach der 5. Woche bei 0,025 lag, liegt der zweite jetzt nach der 9. Woche, bei 0,036.
Es beunruhigt mich nicht sonderlich, denn erstens handelt es sich um ein anderes Labor und zweitens, hatte ich beim zweiten Mal zwei Tage vorher eine Darmspiegelung, die für eine gewisse innere Unruhe gesorgt haben könnte (ich hatte durch Verwachsungen auch Schmerzen).
Ich sehe dem dritten Wert in einem viertel Jahr zuversichtlich entgegen.
Gruß hofnung52

----------


## angst52

http://www.rheinruhrmed.de/interview...z_heimbach.php

Der Beitrag ist so gut, dass er noch mir vakante Fragen beantwortete bzw. Antworten bestätigte. Der Beitrag ist leicht verständlich geschrieben und sollte an zentraler Stelle im Forum abgelegt werden, so dass jeder über eine Stichwortsuche zugreifen kann.
Er ist m. E. hilfreich bei der Vorbereitung bei der Einholung von Erst-und Zweitmeinungen vor der Behandlung.
Grüße hoffnung52

----------


## Schorschel

> [URL]
> 
> ...Der Beitrag ist so gut....


In der Tat ein guter, ehrlicher Beitrag!

Dies auch bzgl. dieser Angaben...




> Tatsache ist, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, ohne weitere Maßnahmen nach der Operation so potent wie vorher zu sein, bei beidseitigem Nerverhalt und jungen Männer, die vorher uneingeschränkt potent waren, im Schnitt bei 60 Prozent liegt. Bei einseitigem Nerverhalt liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar nur bei 30 Prozent. Es gibt jedoch auch Studien, die nahelegen, dass selbst diese Zahlen noch zu hoch gegriffen sind. Da wird also in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung unheimlich viel geschummelt und gemogelt. Mit der klinischen Realität hat das wenig zu tun.


...über die es hier im Forum schon oft heftigen Streit gegeben hat.

Schorschel

----------


## angst52

Interessant erscheinen mir die neuen Erkenntnisse zu den beidseitigen Nerven (beidseitiger oder einseitiger Erhalt), die nicht nur für die Potenz, sondern auch für die Kontinenz zuständig sind. So rückt das Nerventraining in ein ganz anderes Licht, es lohnt sich immer, auch wenn es der Potenz nichts nützt.
Danke für die Zustimmung, Schorschel!

----------


## gerhard29

> In der Tat ein guter, ehrlicher Beitrag!


Ja, dieser Meinung ist mein Urologe auch. Was hat er bei meinem zweiten Besuch gesagt: Bei 90% der Operierten geht gar nichts mehr und bei den restlichen 10% nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, ganz selten richtig! Ob mit oder ohne Viagra, Cialis usw. 

Weiterhin meinte er, das mit der nervschonenden OP ist zum einen eine Geldmache, zum anderen bringt man damit die Betroffenen schneller auf den OP-Tisch. Dies sei eine alltägliche Handhabung.

Und so sehe ich es auch!

Viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## wassermann

> Ja, dieser Meinung ist mein Urologe auch. Was hat er bei meinem zweiten Besuch gesagt: Bei 90% der Operierten geht gar nichts mehr und bei den restlichen 10% nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, ganz selten richtig! Ob mit oder ohne Viagra, Cialis usw. 
> 
> Weiterhin meinte er, das mit der nervschonenden OP ist zum einen eine Geldmache, zum anderen bringt man damit die Betroffenen schneller auf den OP-Tisch. Dies sei eine alltägliche Handhabung.
> 
> Und so sehe ich es auch!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Gerhard


Hallo,
diese Zahlen sind vage und unbelegte persönliche Einschätzungen, die eines praktizierenden Facharztes eigentlich nicht würdig sind. Es könnte freilich auch sein, dass er seine Patienten an überwiegend unfähige Operateure überweist, so dass sein Horizont und damit seine Erfahrungen etwas eingeschränkt sind. Es ist müßig, diese Diskussion, wieviele denn nun wirklich potent oder impotent aus eine RPE gehen, wieder aufleben zu lassen. Die hier geäußerte fatalistische Haltung entspricht weder meinen Erfahrungen noch denen der vielen von ausgewiesenen Spezialisten operierten Patienten gemachten. 
Beweiskräftig im Forum wäre allenfalls eine Fotoschau mit erigierten Gliedern der Diskutanten (obgleich da doch auch wieder geschummelt wird...) !!! 
Je mehr Angst vor den Folgen der OP hier gesät wird, um so häufiger werden diese auch eintreten (self fulfilling prophecy!), gerade bei diesem Aspekt.

Alles Gute und (...) hoch!
Wassermann

----------


## Pinguin

*Zur Erinnerung*

Letztlich läuft und lief das doch immer* so* ab.

*"Gegner bedürfen einander oft mehr als Freunde, denn ohne Wind gehen keine Mühlen"*
(Hermann Hesse)

----------


## angst52

aus Hutschis Beitrag:



> Zitat aus Phase 4: Durch die Kontraktion der Beckenbodenmuskulatur wird der Blutabfluss vollständig unterbrochen.


Hier zeigt sich die Wechselwirkung von Kontinenz und Potenz. Wenn ich weiter vorn schrieb:



> Interessant erscheinen mir die neuen Erkenntnisse zu den beidseitigen Nerven (beidseitiger oder einseitiger Erhalt), die nicht nur für die Potenz, sondern auch für die Kontinenz zuständig sind. So rückt das Nerventraining in ein ganz anderes Licht, es lohnt sich immer, auch wenn es der Potenz nichts nützt.


so ist das wirklich wechselseitig zu sehen:
An der Potenz arbeiten und es hilft auch für die Kontinenz, an der Kontinenz arbeiten (Kontinenztraining), so hilft es auch für die Potenz.

Diese Wechselwirkungen wurden bisher noch nicht so eindeutig herausgearbeitet. Man macht eigentlich nichts verkehrt, für irgend eine Sache hilft es immer. Die Prioritäten muss nur jeder für sich selbst setzen.
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Heribert

Wenn das alles so einfach wäre wie beim Auto, nur an einer Schraube drehen und schon läuft der Motor wieder rund. Wenn man weiß, wieviele inkretorische Vorgänge eine Rolle spielen, das hormonelle Gleichgewicht beim Menschen zu bewirken, kann das Kontinenz Training daran am wenigsten verändern. Nicht einmal ein hoher Testosteronwert hat direkten Einfluss auf die Erektionsfähigkeit. 

Es steht nun mal nach neuesten Studien fest, dass Schwellkörpertraining überhaupt nichts mit der Standfestigkeit zu tun hat. Wie ließe es sich sonst erklären, dass es keine Rolle spielt, ob man regelmäßig Viagra und Co einnimmt oder nur einmalig vor dem GV. - Das Kieler Konzept muss jetzt wohl auch neu überdacht werden.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Pinguin

In der Lifeline-Web-TV Präsentation unter dem Titel "Potenzprobleme treffen viele", die in meinem obigen Link auch erscheint, werden von einer durchaus erotische Reize ausstrahlenden jungen Frau - so bescheiden bin ich manchmal - einige, wenn auch meist bekannte und doch immer wieder in Erinnerung zu rufende Hinweise gegeben. Auch den Selbsttest zu Impotenz habe ich mal durchgeführt und bin trotz Bestätigung von täglichem Alkoholkonsum ganz gut dabei weggekommen. Übrigens, weil wir nun gerade beim Thema sind und mancher ektomierte Betroffene sich darüber beklagt, dass ihm das Erlebnis des heraussprudelndem Ejakulat fehlt, weil eben durch die nicht mehr vorhandene Prostata nichts mehr produziert wird, so müssen sich manche bestrahlte Patienten, die ja nun noch über ihre Prostata verfügen, mit einem rückwärts sich entleerenden Spermaabfluss zufriedengeben. Den Orgasmus erlebt man hiervon völlig unberührt und man kommt auch hierbei noch kräftig zu erhöhtem Blutdruck und anschließender wohliger Entspannung. Abstriche muss halt jeder in Kauf nehmen, wenn das ganze Drum und Dran mal aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten ist.

*"Du kannst einen Elefanten festhalten, wenn er fliehen, aber nicht das kleinste Haar auf deinem Kopf, wenn es fallen will"
*(Gerhart Hauptmann)

----------


## Joerg02

Hallo, Ihr Lieben Mitbetroffenen.
Nach längerer Zeit schreibe ich jetzt mal zu diesem Thema.
Vor genau 2 Jahren hat man mir meine Prostata entfernt. OP war einseitig nervenerhaltend.
Nach anfangs totaler Inkontinenz habe ich durch eifriges Beckenbodentraining das Problem in den Griff bekommen. Beim Husten oder starken körperlichen Anstrengungen gehen schon mal ein paar Tröpfchen in die Slipeinlage. Damit kann ich gut leben.
Auch meine Bestrahlungsbehandlung im März/April dieses Jahres (PSA-Rezidiv) hat daran nichts geändert. 
Anders sieht es da leider mit meiner Potenz aus.
Nach der OP das Kieler-Konzept mit Viagra, keinen Erfolg, außer Magenbeschwerden durch das Mittel. Dann auf Cialis umgestellt. Ebenfalls kein Erfolg. Lust auf . und Orgasmusfähigkeit blieben jedoch erhalten. Normaler GV war nicht mehr möglich.
Jetzt nach der Bestrahlung der Prostataloge und gleichzeitiger Hormonbehandlung mit
der 3 Monats-Depot-Spritze ist Sexualleben für mich ein Fremdwort geworden.
Ich hoffe nun, dass nach Abschluss der Hormonbehandlung im Herbst wenigstens die Lust bei mir wieder kommt. 
Meine psychische Belastung durch den Krankheitsverlauf und das derzeitige Eunuchenleben bei mir, ist leider sehr, sehr hoch. Vor gut 2 Monaten habe ich mich bei einem Psychotherapeuten angemeldet. Natürlich kommt man da auf eine Warteliste. Ich warte heute noch auf einen Rückruf, wann endlich die Behandlung beginnt. 
Für mich liegt gerade in diesem Sektor einiges im Argen. 
ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />Jörg

----------


## angst52

> so müssen sich manche bestrahlte Patienten, die ja nun noch über ihre Prostata verfügen, mit einem rückwärts sich entleerenden Spermaabfluss zufriedengeben.


Mich betrifft es nicht, möchte aber nicht in meinem Thread etwas stehen lassen, was so vielleicht nicht stimmt oder zu Missverständnissen führt.
Ich möchte dich bitten, diesen Sachverhalt näher zu erläutern.
Ich war an einer Bestrahlung mal ganz dicht dran und hatte eine sehr gute Beratung.
Insbesondere "rückwärts", meinst du vielleicht in die Blase?

Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

> Es steht nun mal nach neuesten Studien fest, dass Schwellkörpertraining überhaupt nichts mit der Standfestigkeit zu tun hat. Wie ließe es sich sonst erklären, dass es keine Rolle spielt, ob man regelmäßig Viagra und Co einnimmt oder nur einmalig vor dem GV. - Das Kieler Konzept muss jetzt wohl auch neu überdacht werden.


Da gebe ich dir Recht, das steht auch nicht in dem von Hutschi gefundenem Beitrag. Hier steht unter Phase 4, dass der Beckenboden das Blut daran hindert, aus dem Penis zurückzuströmen.
Ich bleibe dabei, Wechselwirkung von Potenz und Kontinenz!
Die Nerven für die Potenz zu beüben, bringt auch etwas für die Kontinenz und das Beckenbodentraining bringt nicht nur etwas für die Kontinenz, sondern auch etwas für die Potenz. Wenn natürlich die Hosenträger an der Prostata entfernt wurden, nützt das Beckenbodentraining auch nichts für die Potenz!

gruß hoffnung52

----------


## gerhard29

> . 
> Beweiskräftig im Forum wäre allenfalls eine Fotoschau mit erigierten Gliedern !


Hallo Wassermann,

das wärs doch. Schummeln kann man in dieser Sache sicherlich. Ob nun in Worten oder auch in Bildern. Auf den ersten Blick würde die Schummelei bei der Veröffentlichung von Bildern nur auffliegen, wenn man farbenblind wäre, und sich bei der Hautfarbe vertut.

Aber ehrlich, ich hab hier im Forum noch nie einen Bericht gelesen, bei welchem die Erektion so wie vor der RPE war. Ob nun bei nervschonender OP ein- oder zweiseitig, ob mit Viagra, Cialis usw. 

Von daher Prost

Viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Hutschi,



> so müssen sich manche bestrahlte Patienten, die ja nun noch über ihre Prostata verfügen, mit einem rückwärts sich entleerenden Spermaabfluss zufriedengeben.


Auch ich muss mich hier einschalten, wenn Du die "Retrograde Ejakulation" meinst.
Mit der Bestrahlung hat das nichts zu tun. Auch nach einer Seedimplantation funktioniert der Samenerguß noch genau so wie vorher. Auch nach dem Einsetzen eines Prostata-Stent gab es bei mir keine Änderungen.
Die retrograde Ejakulation soll -so sagt man- nur dann einsetzen, wenn man eine TURP hinter sich hat. Die Operateure geben sich dabei keine Mühe, bei der Aushobelung des inneren Schließmuskels eine sogenannte spärlich Resektion vorzunehmen. Da er anscheinend keine Bedeutung hat, wird er einfach mit weggehobelt.
Ich bin aber zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass er für das Abspritzen nach vorn durch  unbewußtes Schließen verantwortlich ist und auch nicht in der 3/4 5 Uhr-Stellung verletzt werden darf, weil sich dort die Blutgefäße für die Gliedsteife befinden bzw.dort lang führen.
Da ich meine mit Seeds bespickte Prostata zur Beseitigung einer Harnröhren-und äußeren Schließmuskelstriktur zweimalig einer TURP unterziehen mußte und dabei auch der Samenhügel entfernt wurde, tritt bei mir erstaunlicherweise  trotzdem keine 100-%-ige retrograde Ejakulatiion  ein. Zwar hat die Samenmenge, die Samenfarbe und der Druck nachgelassen, aber es kommt noch was.
Viel Grüße
Hajoke

----------


## angst52

> Da er anscheinend keine Bedeutung hat, wird er einfach mit weggehobelt.


nur dieser Halbsatz gefällt mir nicht!
Ich war nach der Prostatektomie trocken, weil am inneren Schließmuskel nichts verändert wurde. Ich meine, der hat schon seine Bedeutung. Der sperrt den Urin ab (das Kleinkind lernt ihn zu beherrschen) und verhindert den Samenerguss nach innen in die Blase (ohne unser zutun).
Wenn bei Hutschi der Samenerguss nach innen abgeht, muss er entweder eine schlechte TURP gehabt haben (wie du sagst) oder nach der Bestrahlung mit der Zeit inkontinent geworden sein bzw. er strapziert den Beckenboden als Ersatzschließmuskel. Wer bei einer TURP den inneren Schließmuskel so beschädigt, dass Inkontinenz und "Retrograde Ejakulation" eintritt, der sollte sich sein Lehrgeld zurückgeben lassen.
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber angst52,

laß dir mal von deinem Urologen erklären wo denn dein inneren Harnröhrenmuskel und Samenblasen nach deiner Prostatektomie geblieben ist!

Oder bist Du ein 7. Weltwunder?
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Bei Dir steht im Entlassungsbefund:



> Retropubische radikale Prostatektomie


Das folgende ist somit kompletter Unsinn.



> *Ich war nach der Prostatektomie trocken, weil am inneren Schließmuskel nichts verändert wurde.* Ich meine, der hat schon seine Bedeutung. Der sperrt den Urin ab (das Kleinkind lernt ihn zu beherrschen) und verhindert den Samenerguss nach innen in die Blase (ohne unser zutun).


Eine "radikale Prostatektomie" beinhaltet, das Absetzen des Blasenhalses und damit ist der Blsenschließmuskel mit futsch.  Dieser Muskel geht zu einem großen Teil in die Prostata über.
Bitte verlange von Deinem Operateur den OP-Bericht. In diesem Bericht wird beschrieben in welchen technischen Schritten die Prostata entfernt wurde. Ich würde gern wissen, wie es möglich ist, die Prostata vollständig zu entfernen ohne den Blasenhals abzutrennen! Ich müsste sonst meine anatomischen Kenntnisse total über Bord werfen.
Übrigens hatte ich trotz großzügiger Entfernung des Blasenhalses das große Glück auch sofort kontinent zu sein, wenn man von einem Tröpfchen nachtreufeln mal absieht. Das ist in unserem Alter selbst mit Prostata noch als normal zu bezeichnen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## angst52

warum befasst du dich mit bestrahlten Patienten, wenn du selbst operiert worden bist?



> _so müssen sich manche bestrahlte Patienten, die ja nun noch über ihre Prostata verfügen, mit einem rückwärts sich entleerenden Spermaabfluss zufriedengeben._


Wenn du schreibst:



> Übrigens hatte ich trotz großzügiger Entfernung des Blasenhalses das große Glück auch sofort kontinent zu sein, wenn man von einem Tröpfchen nachtreufeln mal absieht. Das ist in unserem Alter selbst mit Prostata noch als normal zu bezeichnen.


Dann findet diese Leistung meine Hochachtung.
Der Tröpfchenverlust nach der Entleerung ist laut meines Professors bei allen Männern (mit Prostata) über 60 Jahre zu 50 % anzutreffen und noch als normal zu bezeichnen.
Zum Erhalt des Blasenhalses kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Professor sogar eine Skizze angefertigt hat, um mir das vorsichtige Absetzen der Prostata vom Blasenhals und somit den Erhalt des internen Schließmuskels zu erklären. Rein theoretisch würde mein Samen, wenn ich denn die Samenblasen und den Samenhügel noch hätte, nach vorn abgehen, weil halt der interne Schließmuskel noch vorhanden ist und auch funktioniert.
Zum Ausgangsproblem:
Nach einer Bestrahlung soll erst einmal alles so bleiben wie es war, bis auf die Zeugungsfähigkeit  eine Ejakulation soll auch noch funktionieren, der Samen ist nur tot. Die Kontinenz wird auch weiterhin garantiert, doch nach zehn oder mehr Jahren kann sich auch hier eine Veränderung hin zur Inkontinenz einstellen, die dann vielleicht auch eine Retrograde Ejakulation beinhaltet.
Gerade diese verzögerte Umkehrung der Wirkungen/Nebenwirkungen haben mich bewogen, eine OP machen zu lassen  zehn Jahre Lebensqualität waren mir in meinem Alter zu wenig. Dass es jetzt keine Ejakulation mehr gibt und der GV nie mehr in gewohnter Weise durchgeführt werden kann, das war mir schon klar. Das entspricht auch dem Beitrag von Rheinruhrmed. Alles andere wäre Augenauswischerei und Erwartungen, die wohl kaum erfüllt würden.
Übrigens, eine Retrograde Ejakulation stelle ich mir genau so beschissen vor, wie keine.
Das sichtbare Ergebnis eines Orgasmus ist futsch und dass wir mit einem gefühlten Ergebnis leben müssen, haben wir alle gewusst, und selbst das ist nicht für jeden selbstverständlich.
LG hoffnung52

----------


## Heribert

> warum befasst du dich mit bestrahlten Patienten, wenn du selbst operiert worden bist?


Die Frage stellt sich mir nicht. Weil ich medizinisch vorbelastet bin, interessieren mich alle anatomisch physiologische Vorgänge im menschlichen Körper!




> Zum Erhalt des Blasenhalses kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Professor sogar eine Skizze angefertigt hat, um mir das vorsichtige Absetzen der Prostata vom Blasenhals und somit den Erhalt des internen Schließmuskels zu erklären. Rein theoretisch würde mein Samen, wenn ich denn die Samenblasen und den Samenhügel noch hätte, nach vorn abgehen, weil halt der interne Schließmuskel noch vorhanden ist und auch funktioniert.


"Allein, mir fehlt der Glaube!"
Bitte verlange von Deinem Operateur den OP-Bericht. In diesem Bericht wird beschrieben in welchen technischen Schritten die Prostata entfernt wurde. Es ist kein Problem den OP-Bericht zu bekommen, weil derartige Unterlagen Dir rechtmäßig ggf. gegen eine Kopiergebühr ausgehändigt werden müssen.
Das würde mich überzeugen, weil mir von einer solchen Art der OP-Technik noch nie berichtet wurde und Publikationen nicht zu finden sind. Das würde zudem, allen Betroffenen, für die eine OP möglich ist, die Angst vor Inkontinenz nehmen.
Also besorge uns/mir bitte den OP-Bericht.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Pinguin

> Beweiskräftig im Forum wäre allenfalls eine Fotoschau mit erigierten Gliedern!





> Hallo Wassermann, das wärs doch. Schummeln kann man in dieser Sache sicherlich. Ob nun in Worten oder auch in Bildern. Auf den ersten Blick würde die Schummelei bei der Veröffentlichung von Bildern nur auffliegen, wenn man farbenblind wäre, und sich bei der Hautfarbe vertut.


Hallo Gerhard, das mit der Hautfarbe soll wohl andeuten, dass Männer aus bestimmten Erdteilen von der Natur bevorzugt wurden. Dem ist aber ganz und garnicht so. Den größten Penis im Durschschnitt sollen Franzosen haben. Den größten Penis überhaupt schreibt man einem Holländer zu. Man kann den in Alkohol verwahrten Superpenis in einem Museum anschauen. In* dieser* Darstellung wird auch über den größten bislang bekannten Penis beim Mann berichtet. *Hier* mal einige Meinungen über vermeintliche Größen.

Meine eigenen Erfahrungen beim Betrachten eines solchen außergewöhnlichen Prachtexemplars, allerdings noch in Ruhestellung, beschränken sich auf einen bei einem Urlaub auf Barbados - darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden war ich von 2 sichtlich verstörten kanadischen Teenagern - beobachteten jungen Einheimischen, der eine nach Maß in Italien für solche Fälle angefertigte Spezialbadehose trug. Eine von mir danach befragte farbige Trödel verkaufende Einheimische meinte lapidar, der hätte noch einen Bruder und sein Vater wäre auch so ausgestattet. Das wäre doch aber garnicht so schlimm meinte sie - auf meine gezielte Nachfrage wegen des Zusammenlebens eines solchen Mannes mit einer Frau - jede Frau sei in der Lage, jede Penisgröße in sich aufzunehmen. Ich hatte ob der Vorstellung des gesehenen Objekts ganz erhebliche Zweifel.

Zur Abrundung noch *diese* ausführlichen Hinweise über Funktionsstörungen und den hierfür möglichen Hilfen.




> so müssen sich manche bestrahlte Patienten, die ja nun noch über ihre Prostata verfügen, mit einem rückwärts sich entleerenden Spermaabfluss zufriedengeben.





> Hallo Hutschi, mich betrifft es nicht, möchte aber nicht in meinem Thread etwas stehen lassen, was so vielleicht nicht stimmt oder zu Missverständnissen führt. Ich möchte dich bitten, diesen Sachverhalt näher zu erläutern. Ich war an einer Bestrahlung mal ganz dicht dran und hatte eine sehr gute Beratung. Insbesondere "rückwärts", meinst du vielleicht in die Blase?


Hallo Angst52, Hajoke hat den von mir in einfache Worte verpackten Ablauf schon mit dem gängigen Fachausdruck "Retrograde Ejakulation" richtig bezeichnet.




> Auch ich muss mich hier einschalten, wenn Du die "Retrograde Ejakulation" meinst. Mit der Bestrahlung hat das nichts zu tun. Auch nach einer Seedimplantation funktioniert der Samenerguß noch genau so wie vorher. Auch nach dem Einsetzen eines Prostata-Stent gab es bei mir keine Änderungen. Die retrograde Ejakulation soll -so sagt man- nur dann einsetzen, wenn man eine TURP hinter sich hat.


Hallo Hajoke, es ist gut möglich, dass die Bestrahlung keinen Einfluß auf die Richtung des Ejakulatabflusses hat. Deine wohl berechtigten Zweifel haben mich schon etwas nachdenklich gestimmt. Ich möchte meinen subjektiven Eindruck mal so erklären: Durch die DHB und die folgende Dauereinnahme eines 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmers (Proscar) war der Sexualtrieb für lange Zeit so gut wie erloschen, der ohnehin in Anbetracht meines Alters nicht mehr so heftig war wie in jungen Jahren, wo ich das überreichlich genossen habe. Trotz relativ beständigen Testowerten zwischen 5 und 6 µg/l hat sich auch nach der IMRT das früher so häufige Verlangen nach sexueller Aktivität nicht mehr recht erholt. Tatsächlich empfinde ich also nun den Orgasmus seit langer Zeit als gefühlsmäßig nach unten verlagert. Daher meine Beschreibung eines rückwärts ablaufenden Höhepunktes, wobei eine kaum sichtbare Spermamenge doch in Erscheinung tritt.




> Wenn bei Hutschi der Samenerguss nach innen abgeht, muss er entweder eine schlechte TURP gehabt haben (wie du sagst) oder nach der Bestrahlung mit der Zeit inkontinent geworden sein bzw. er strapziert den Beckenboden als Ersatzschließmuskel. Wer bei einer TURP den inneren Schließmuskel so beschädigt, dass Inkontinenz und "Retrograde Ejakulation" eintritt, der sollte sich sein Lehrgeld zurückgeben lassen.


Hallo Angst52, weder hatte ich eine TURP noch war ich jemals inkontinent, noch habe ich einen Ersatzschließmuskel bemühen müssen. Nicht erkennen kann ich, wer nun von wem das Lehrgeld in Empfang nehmen soll. Ansonsten hoffe ich, mit meinem bescheidenen Versuch einer Erklärung meiner Befindlichkeiten eine mögliche Fehleinschätzung aus der Welt geschafft zu haben.




> Das sichtbare Ergebnis eines Orgasmus ist futsch und dass wir mit einem gefühlten Ergebnis leben müssen, haben wir alle gewusst, und selbst das ist nicht für jeden selbstverständlich.


Hallo Angst52, was siehst Du beim Orgasmus, wenn Du mit Deiner Frau zusammen bist? Oder praktiziert Ihr immer noch den "Coitus interruptus", um dann nach Vollendung das Ergebnis anschauen zu können?

*"Ich fühle mich nicht zu dem Glauben verpflichtet, dass derselbe Gott, der uns mit Sinnen, Vernunft und Verstand ausgestattet hat, von uns verlangt, dieselben nicht zu benutzen*"
Galileo Galilei)

----------


## angst52

> Das würde zudem, allen Betroffenen, für die eine OP möglich ist, die Angst vor Inkontinenz nehmen.


Genau so ist es und genau so wurde ich auf die OP eingestimmt, ich hatte komplett die Angst vor der Inkontinenz vergessen.
Es gab eine Einschränkung des Operateurs: Wenn der Blasenhals in irgend einer Richtung betroffen sein könnte, ginge es nicht wie gewünscht und es müsse ohne mich fragen zu können, anders entschieden werden.
Wenn ich das nächste Mal bei meinem Urologen bin, werde ich mich nach dem OP-Bericht erkundigen bzw. nach dieser Methode fragen.
Gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

Die Sache wird mir zu aggressiv und zu persönlich, man muss auch mal etwas unausgesprochen lassen können.
Mit dem Lehrgeld meinte ich den, der eine TURP durchführt, wo der Patient hinterher an Inkontinenz leidet und eine Retrograde Ejakulation hat.
Schönes WE, hoffnung52

----------


## Pinguin

*Hallo Angst52,*




> Die Sache wird mir zu aggressiv und zu persönlich, man muss auch mal etwas unausgesprochen lassen können


schade, dass Du nicht bereit bist, eine bislang doch sachliche Diskussion fortzusetzen. Von aggressiv habe ich nichts bemerkt, und ich hatte nun mal keine TURP, und meinen letzten Fragen bist Du leider auch ausgewichen, und man muss auch mal eine Fehlinterpretation eingestehen können. Ich habe das doch auch getan, wie Du meiner Antwort an Hajoke entnehmen konntest. Dennoch wünsche ich auch Dir ein hoffentlich vergnügtes Wochenende.

*"Intelligenz lässt sich nicht am Weg, sondern nur am Ergebnis feststellen"
*(Garri Kasparov)

----------


## angst52

Ich möchte nicht ins WE gehen, ohne hier noch ein paar versöhnliche Worte anzustimmen.
Es war sicher falsch, zwei Fronten zur gleichen Zeit aufzumachen, möglich ist auch eine Verwechslung der Inhalte - Verzeihung. Wenn ich meine, hier eine unglückliche Interpretation vorgefunden zu haben, sollte derjenige, der sie losgelassen hat, auch bei dem relativieren, der sie angesprochen hat.
Zum Thema:
Wir sind seit vielen Jahrzehnten auf einen Höhepunkt festgelegt, der einen Samenerguss hervorbringt. Wenn es heute nach einiger Manipulation nur noch krabbelt und sonst nichts mehr passiert bzw. wegen fehlender Erektion ein normaler GV nicht mehr möglich ist, ist doch eigentlich alles gesagt.
Es fing alles so harmlos mit dem Rheiruhrmed-Beitrag an, der eigentlich alles aussagt und keine Aussage/Frage offen lässt.
Wenn es jetzt hier bei diesem und jenem noch Besonderheiten gibt, die auf besondere Therapien oder besondere Operationen zurückzuführen sind, vermag ich diese eh nicht zu bewerten.
Wenn ich der Meinung bin, Ungereimtheiten in meinem Thread gefunden zu haben, möchte ich sie nicht ungeklärt verstanden wissen. Bisher haben fast 11.000 Hilfe suchende Menschen sich vertrauensvoll an meiner Krankengeschichte orientiert, dass ich mich auch ein bisschen für ihre Realitätstreue verantwortlich fühle.
Ich möchte nur an die Geschichte mit der Anzahl der Schließmuskel erinnern, die ich diskret und privat abgeklärt habe.
Des Interesses halber hier der Link zur Anatomie:
http://uta.warten.de/assets/Uploads/Urologie.pdf
Der Beitrag ist wirklich gut und leicht verständlich, ähnlich dem von Rheinruhrmed.
Wenn ich dich angegriffen habe oder du dich angegriffen gefühlt hast, wegen deines Interesses an bestrahlten Patienten, dann entschuldige bitte. Ich erwähnte es schon, ich erhielt in der Strahlenklinik andere Informationen, die ich dann von der operierenden Zunft relativiert bekam.
Jetzt zählt für mich nur noch eins, was ist mit meinem Blasenhals und mit meinem internen Schließmuskel passiert? Bei diesem Gegenwind hier, glaube ich nun bald selbst nicht mehr daran. Wir klären das aber sauber ab, es wird nur ein wenig dauern.
Zur TURP:
Wenn nach der TURP der Patient inkontinent ist und sein Samenerguss nach innen geht, muss der Arzt irgendetwas überzogen haben (wenn ich hier einen Arzt etc. mit Lehrgeld zurückzahlen getroffen habe  Entschuldigung). In meinem Krankenzimmer lag ein Patient, der mit totalen Harnverhalt eingeliefert wurde. Nach der TURP und einem histologisch negativen Ergebnis, ging der Mann am vierten Tag nach dem Katheterziehen sofort ohne Wehwehchen nach Hause, als wäre nie etwas gewesen.
Also, mehr kann ich zur TURP nicht sagen, als das der Patient neben mir im Zimmer lag und ich alles haarklein mitbekam.
Ansonsten bin ich hier der letzte Forum-Teilnehmer, der sich herumzanken möchte.
Allen ein schönes WE!
LG hoffnung52

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo an Alle,
hier noch ein schöner Link zu Einzelheiten der Durchführung einer TURP:http://www.urologielehrbuch.de/turp.html
und darin unter "Postoperative Komplikationen":



> *Retrograde Ejakulation:*
> 
>  tritt in 6090 % der Fälle nach TURP auf.


Schönes Wochenende
wünscht 
Hajoke

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Angst52,




> Ich möchte nicht ins WE gehen, ohne hier noch ein paar versöhnliche Worte anzustimmen.


diese Einleitung ehrt Dich und ist gut gemeint. Zugegeben mit diesen Fragen:




> Hallo Angst52, was siehst Du beim Orgasmus, wenn Du mit Deiner Frau zusammen bist? Oder praktiziert Ihr immer noch den "Coitus interruptus", um dann nach Vollendung das Ergebnis anschauen zu können?


habe ich Dein Bedauern, beim Orgasmus nichts mehr sehen zu können, etwas krass ausgelegt, um es mal salopp zu formulieren. Du hast uns in der Tat seit Deinem ersten Auftauchen in diesem Forum immer wieder bewiesen, wie empfänglich Du für jedweden Hinweis warst. Wir alle haben in diesem langen Thread neues Wissen aufnehmen können. Der sonst eher ruhige Angst52 und auch noch Hoffnung52 kam plötzlich mit dieser überraschenden und etwas irritierenden Frage:




> warum befasst du dich mit bestrahlten Patienten, wenn du selbst operiert worden bist?


Durch diese Fragestellung bin ich dann wohl auch etwas motiviert worden, Dir die beiden obigen sehr persönlichen Fragen zu stellen, die man aber auch noch großzügig in die Rubrik des Frozzelns einordnen könnte. Angst 52, es besteht überhaupt kein Grund, Dich für irgend etwas entschuldigen zu müssen. Das mit dem Schließmuskel wird sich auch noch aufklären. Auf weitere Beiträge von Dir freue nicht nur ich mich.

*"Nachdem Gott die Welt erschaffen hatte, schuf er Mann und Frau. Um das ganze vor dem Untergang zu bewahren, erfand er den Humor"*
(Guillermo Mordillo)

----------


## angst52

Der Beitrag unter dem Link deines Postings ist gut, doch sollte den keiner lesen, der eine TURP noch vor sich hat. Ich glaube, es ist aber generell so, dass alle Nebenwirkungen, bis hin zum Herzinfarkt genannt werden müssen.
Es wird aber auch deutlich, dass der Erfolg vom Operateur abhängt und die Nebenwirkungen nicht zwangsläufig eintreten müssen.
Schwer verständlich erscheint mir der Zusammenhang von retrograder Ejakulation und Miktionsstörungen (Inkontinenz). Für mich wäre hier ein 1:1-Zusammenhang gegeben, während im Beitrag von sehr unterschiedlichen Größenordnungen die Rede ist.
Nun bin ich ja kein Urologe, sondern ein Techniker und kann mir den großen Unterschied nur mit unterschiedlich hohen Drücken erklären, die der geschädigte interne Schließmuskel aushalten muss oder nicht mehr kann.
Vielleicht ist der Druck bei der Ejakulation weitaus höher, als er beim Halten des Urins entsteht?
Hier endet mein Vorstellungsvermögen!
LG hoffnung52

----------


## JürgenS

> Der Beitrag unter dem Link deines Postings ist gut, doch sollte den keiner lesen, der eine TURP noch vor sich hat.


Und warum nicht ? 
In vielen Fällen ist eine TURP alternativlos.
Selbst wenn du dich für den Namen angst52 entschieden hast, solltest du keine Angst unter den Lesern dieses Forums auf diese Weise erwecken.

JürgenS

----------


## premme

Hallo angst 52,

ich habe das Gefühl, das es mit "hoffnung 52" vorbei ist.
Vermutlich bist du auch so einer, der zum Arzt rennt, sich ein Medikament verschreiben läßt, den Beipackzettel liest, und dann das Medikament wegschmeißt.
Denn wie soll ich sonst deine Anmerkungen zu TURP deuten.

Bei mir wurde sie durchgeführt. Und zwar weil ein Grund vorlag. Da habe ich nicht lange gefragt, was wäre wenn usw.
Eine Woche nach dem Eingriff hatte sich alles normalisiert, wenn ich schreibe alles, dann meine ich auch alles.
(Außer der PSA-Wert).

Deshalb, BITTE nicht die Welt verrückt machen.

Am besten dann über etwas schreiben, wenn man es selbst erlebt hat.

Gruß premme

----------


## angst52

gerade deshalb, weil ich schon sagte, dass mein Bettnachbar nach einer TURP nach vier Tagen nach Hause ging, ohne das man glauben wollte, es wurde überhaupt etwas gemacht. Hier kam die redrograde Ejakulation ins Spiel und der Link von Hajoke, der die Nebenwirkungen in all ihren Fassetten aufzeigt. Insbesondere der Umstand, dass die redrograde Ejakulation kaum etwas mit der Inkontinenz zu tun haben soll. Das konnte sich (uns) hier bis jetzt noch niemand erklären. Diese beiden "Nebenwirkungen" liegen in ihrer Häufigkeit sehr weit auseinander. Wenn die Nebenwirkungen bei dir nicht permanent andauerten, sondern bald wieder vergingen, dann ist das doch ein gutes Zeichen für alle die, die es noch vor sich haben.
Warum redrograde Ejakulation und Inkontinenz in ihrer Häufigkeit nach einer TURP nicht vergleichbar sind, werden wir auch noch herausfinden, ich bin da dran.
LG hoffnung52

----------


## premme

> Warum redrograde Ejakulation und Inkontinenz in ihrer Häufigkeit nach einer TURP nicht vergleichbar sind, werden wir auch noch herausfinden, ich bin da dran.
> LG hoffnung52


Hallo,

mal eine Frage: willst du Uro werden ?.:-))

Gruß premme

----------


## Hajoke

Die Beantwortung der von @angst52 gestellten Frage ist doch ganz eindach.



> Die retrograde Ejakulation entsteht durch eine chirurgische Verletzung des inneren Schließmuskels, während Miktionsprobleme mit Inkontinenz durch eine chirurgische Verletzung des äußeren Schließmuskels entstehen können.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Freunde,
ich möchte weder Urologe werden noch erleben, was ich bis jetzt nicht erleben musste. Ich möchte einfach nur das verstehen, was an unserem so wichtigen Organ gemacht wurde und was von dem bei mir noch übrig ist.
Im Übrigen, ich tue es nicht nur für mich allein, sondern für alle diejenigen, die sich ebenfalls dafür interessieren.
Ich glaube, des Rätsels Lösung liegt hier:
Eingeleitet wird der Beitrag mit einer Offenbarung:
_So bleibt bis heute eine große Zahl von Fragen des urologischen Alltags, die nur sehr schwer mit den geläufigen Vorstellungen zur Struktur des Blasenhalses in Einklang gebracht werden können, unbeantwortet._
http://www.moonsite.de/works_medicine/press/199702_bi_praxis/contents.html
Ich vermag diesen aufschlussreichen Bericht nicht sauber zu analysieren, ich bin als Betroffener zu aufgeregt  er erklärt sicher viele unserer Dispute.
Ich dachte bisher, der Internus liegt allein am Blasenhals und der Externus ist der Beckenboden - es liegen beide am Blasenhals bzw. dicht hinter einander und sind nochmals weiter unterteilt!
Hajoke: Auch das Phänomen retrograde Ejakulation wird für die Ärzte erklärbar!
Nehmt den Artikel ruhig und sachlich auseinander und erläutert ihn für jeden verständlich  mein Latein ist nicht so gut  das wäre mein Wunsch, für die allg. Verständigung in Fragen der Anatomie.
Mit diesem Artikel gehe ich zu meinem Prof. und frage ihn, was ist stehen geblieben und was ist fort.
LG hoffnung52

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Hoffnung52, Dein Eifer, Klarheit über die tatsächliche Funktion von Internus und Externus zu bekommen, ist schon bemerkenswert. Bei einem eben stattgefundenen Telefongespräch mit dem Sekretariat von Prof. Dr. Jens-Uwe Stolzenburg von der Klinik für Urologie wegen der erwähnten CD-Rom, hat man mir versichert, dass diese ausschließlich für Mediziner bestimmt sei, also eine Weitergabe an Nichtmediziner nicht vorgesehen ist. Vielleicht ist Dein Urologe daran interessiert, Neues in Erfahrung zu bringen und bestellt sich diese CD-Rom.

*"Es hat sich bewährt, an das Gute im Menschen zu glauben, aber sich auf das Schlechte zu verlassen"*
(Alfred Polgar)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Angst52,

diese Abhandlung aus dem Jahre 1997 kenne ich aus vielen Recherchen über die Trennung eines Verständnisses um innerer(oberer) Schließmuskel und Harnröhren- (unterer) Schließmuskel. Es wird einsichtig erklärt, dass ein großer Teil des Blasenhalses mit der Prostata und der prostatischen Harnröhre verwachsen ist. Um die Prostata radikal entfernen zu können, muss zwangsläufig, mindestens dieser Teil des Blasenhalses mit entfernt werden. In aller Regel wird wird nachseziert um die genügende Sicherheit zu gewährleisten, dass Tumorausläufer in die Blase mit entfernt wurden. Dieser Teil, in dem sich ein großer Teil der quergestreiften Muskulatur des Sphinkers (nicht dem Willen unterworfen, durch die Sensoren des Blasenboden gesteuert) befindet, wird dabei beopfert. 

Außerhalb, unmittelbar der prostatischen Harnröhre anschleßend, befindet sich der Harnröhren-Schließmuskel, der im Gegensatz zum oberen Schließmuskel aus _überwiegend_ trainierter, längsgestreifter Muskulatur (dem Willen unterworfen) die ähnlich einem Korkenzieher die Harnröhre umläuft. Wird diese Muskulatur willentlich angezogen, entsteht ein Abwürgen der Harnröhre und der Urinfluss wird gestoppt. Da dieser Bereich auch untrainierte quergestreifte Muskulatur aufweist, muss durch Anspannungs- und Entspannungsübungen der Harnröhrenschließmuskel auftrainiert werden um im entspannten Zustand durch die quergestreifte Muskulatur die Abdichtung zu erhalten.

Die Übungen veranlassen nichts anderes, als durch Anregung, die Tätigkeit der quergestreiften Muskulatur zu aktivieren. Wenn der Harnröhrenschließmuskel bei der Operation verletzt wird, ist die Erhaltung oder Wiederherstellung der Kontinenz auf natürlichem Wege nicht mehr möglich.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## angst52

_Abbildung 2: Computerbild der komplexen Anatomie des Blasenhalses (Ansicht von dorsolateral Musculus detrusor vesicae (rot)_
_Urethra (gelb)_
_Musculus sphincter vesicae (grün)_
_Musculus sphincter urethae transversostriatus (rot)_
_Musculus sphincter urethrae glaber (blau)_
_Musculus dilatator urethrae (lila)_
_Musculus ejaculatorius (rot)_
_(Mit Ausnahme des Musculus ejaculatorius finden sich alle Strukturen auch beim weiblichen Geschlecht)._
_






_ 

Eine Bitte, können wir uns bei der Interpretation auf die Originalbezeichnungen bzw.deren Farben beziehen?
Es wird sonst sehr schwer, die Vielfalt an längs und quergestreiften Schließmuskel auseinander zu halten. Auch innen und außen oben und unten, sind hier eher verwirrend als hilfreich. Wir haben hier eine farbige Grafik, die uns alle Möglichkeiten bietet, unmissverständlich zu argumentieren.
LG hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

_Abbildung 2: Computerbild der komplexen Anatomie des Blasenhalses (Ansicht von dorsolateral Musculus detrusor vesicae (rot)_Austreiber der Harnblase
_Urethra (gelb)_ Harnröhre
_Musculus sphincter vesicae (grün)_innerer unwillkürliche Schließmuskel der Harnblase
_Musculus sphincter urethae transversostriatus (rot)_ Aufrechterhaltung der Stresskontinenz
_Musculus sphincter urethrae glaber (blau)_ für die Ruhekontinenz (Basiskontinenz)
_Musculus dilatator urethrae (lila)_ ermöglicht durch seine Kontraktion die Miktion
_Musculus ejaculatorius (rot)_ vom vegetativen Nervensystem beeinflusst (späten Kindesalter voll entwickelt)

(Schade, es ist die nächste Seite geworden)

----------


## Heribert

Diese Darstellung nützt uns nichts, weil sie den Bereich der Prostata nicht berücksichtigt. Außerdem würde ich lieber die lateinischen Bezeichnungen verwenden, dann würde aber noch weniger verstanden.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## angst52

für unsere Betrachtung ist es ein Mangel, die fehlende Prostata, die hätte "durchsichtig" dargestellt sein müssen.
Vielleicht gibt es einen Experten, der das übernehmen kann?
Meine "Deutung" ist nur ein erster zarter Ansatz, mehr nicht. Hier gibt es noch viel Interpretationsbedarf. Ich rechne mit den Experten des Forums, die sich hier einbringen könnten. Die Einzeichnung der "äußeren Hülle" oder Kontur der Prostata, wäre ein erster Ansatz. Es ist ein Foto und lässt sich in jedem Foto-Programm (The Gimp z.B.) gut bearbeiten.
Wir werden sehen, vielleicht bekommt auch jemand über einen befreundeten Arzt die erwähnte CD?
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

> Ich dachte bisher, der Internus liegt allein am Blasenhals und der Externus ist der Beckenboden - es liegen beide am Blasenhals (falsch) bzw. dicht hinter einander und sind nochmals weiter unterteilt!


In sämtlichen, bildlichen und simplen Darstellungen, wird er externe Schließmuskel immer mit dem Beckenboden in einem Atemzug genannt oder dargestellt.
Ich traue mir nicht die Prostata und den Beckenboden einzuzeichnen, beide gehören hier rein!
gruß angst52

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo,
ich habe hier noch einen Link gefunden mit einer Zeichnung und der ausführlichen Beschreibung des Entleerungsmechanismus.
Aber auf dieser Zeichnung fehlt auch die Prostata, die zwischen die beiden Schließmuskel rein gehört.
http://books.google.de/books?id=sVFI...muskel&f=false

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Angst52,
> 
> diese Abhandlung aus dem Jahre 1997 kenne ich aus vielen Recherchen über die Trennung eines Verständnisses um innerer(oberer) Schließmuskel und Harnröhren- (unterer) Schließmuskel. Es wird einsichtig erklärt, dass ein großer Teil des Blasenhalses mit der Prostata und der prostatischen Harnröhre verwachsen ist. Um die Prostata radikal entfernen zu können, muss zwangsläufig, mindestens dieser Teil des Blasenhalses mit entfernt werden. In aller Regel wird wird nachseziert um die genügende Sicherheit zu gewährleisten, dass Tumorausläufer in die Blase mit entfernt wurden. Dieser Teil, in dem sich ein großer Teil der quergestreiften Muskulatur des Sphinkers (nicht dem Willen unterworfen, durch die Sensoren des Blasenboden gesteuert) befindet, wird dabei beopfert. 
> 
> Außerhalb, unmittelbar der prostatischen Harnröhre anschleßend, befindet sich der Harnröhren-Schließmuskel, der im Gegensatz zum oberen Schließmuskel aus _überwiegend_ trainierter, längsgestreifter Muskulatur (dem Willen unterworfen) die ähnlich einem Korkenzieher die Harnröhre umläuft. Wird diese Muskulatur willentlich angezogen, entsteht ein Abwürgen der Harnröhre und der Urinfluss wird gestoppt. Da dieser Bereich auch untrainierte quergestreifte Muskulatur aufweist, muss durch Anspannungs- und Entspannungsübungen der Harnröhrenschließmuskel auftrainiert werden um im entspannten Zustand durch die quergestreifte Muskulatur die Abdichtung zu erhalten.
> 
> Die Übungen veranlassen nichts anderes, als durch Anregung, die Tätigkeit der quergestreiften Muskulatur zu aktivieren. Wenn der Harnröhrenschließmuskel bei der Operation verletzt wird, ist die Erhaltung oder Wiederherstellung der Kontinenz auf natürlichem Wege nicht mehr möglich.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Ich will nicht überheblich klingen, bitte.
Aber mit einem Schmunzeln verfolge ich eure Diskussion seit Tagen.
So wie Heribert die Abläufe hier zitiert hat ist es auch heute noch.
Nur die uralten Begriffe müssen angepasst werden (innerer und äußerer Schließmuskel).

Wenn die Prostata radikal entfernt wird, mit Harnröhrenteil und dem "inneren Verschlussbereich", wird der Urin nicht mehr unbewußt gehalten.
Dann können wir nur noch aktiv "dagegenhalten" wenn die Blase sich füllt.

Es gibt keinen Chirurgen, der den "inneren Verschlussbereich" bei einer RPE belassen könnte, schon aus ethischen Gründen nicht, da bereits eine makroskopische Tumorsanierung der Prostata damit nicht gewährleistet wäre.

Im Gespräch mit meinem Operateur wurde mir klar, dass es allerdings verschiedene OP-Methoden gibt, letztendlich die Anastomose herzustellen. Wenn dabei der "äußere Verschlussbereich" in einer bestimmten Art vernäht wird, und möglichst nicht verletzt wird, hat der Patient nahezu Gewissheit, dass die Kontinenz nach der OP gewährleistet ist, da er den "äußeren Verschlussbereich" gleich nach Katheter-Entfernung erspüren, beeinflussen und kontrollieren kann. 

Wenn es (rein theoretisch) jemanden geben würde, der beide "Verschlussbereiche" komplett unverletzt erhalten kann und dann noch für die vollständige Tumorsanierung geradesteht - der würde sich ja weltweit vor Patientenanfragen nicht mehr retten können.
Oder etwa nicht?
Ist uns der Name dieses (zukünftigen Nobelpreisträgers) Chirurgen entgangen?

Ich bin neugierig, was die weitere Diskussion hier im Thread ergeben wird.

----------


## LudwigS

> Wenn es (rein theoretisch) jemanden geben würde, der beide "Verschlussbereiche" komplett unverletzt erhalten kann und dann noch für die vollständige Tumorsanierung geradesteht - der würde sich ja weltweit vor Patientenanfragen nicht mehr retten können.
> Oder etwa nicht?


Den gibt es.
Es ist Mr. Seed.

Man wirft ihm aber ständig Knüppel zwischen die Beine  :L&auml;cheln: 

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/7377/mrseed.jpg

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Ludwig,
ein sehr gutes Schnittmodell, denn ich habe nur das eingeschweißte Demonstrationsmodell in Originalgröße der Fa.Bebig-Ziegler bzw.3 Seeds aus meinem Körper, die ich nach der TURP vor dem Abgang aus der Toilette gerettet habe.
Viele Grüße an Dich
Hajoke

----------


## spertel

Ergänzende Frage an die Wissenden :

Haben die unterschliedliche Varianten die Anastomose wieder herzustellen die Folge, dass in diesem Bereich gutartiges Prostatagewebe verbleiben (muss), welches nach Jahren für messbare PSA -Werte (ca. bis 0,1 ng/ml) verantwortlich ist ?

Mir fällt auf, dass es hier einige Fälle gibt, wo nach einiger Zeit messbare Werte auftreten, die auch wieder abfallen oder im Bereich unter oder um 0,1 ng/ml messbar bleiben.

Liegt die Ursache möglicherweise hier begründet ?? 

Fakt ist doch wohl, dass Rezidive in diesem Bereich auftreten können; dies kann nach meinem Verständnis aber nur dann geschehen, wenn dort Restgewebe verblieben ist.

Oder liege ich mit meinen Schlußfolgerungen falsch ?

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Männer,

um solch ein kleiner Muskel macht Ihr so ein grosses Problem?

Googelt mal nach: 
Facharbeit zur Kursserie Manuelle Therapie Examen November 2007 (PDF-Datei)

*Inkontinenz nach Radikaler Prostatektomie von Sabine Schlüter*

Auf Seite 9 ist eine Zeichnung, wenn man sie vergrößert, dann kann man es gut erkennen was wo ist! 

Wenn Ihr damit zufrieden seid, dann bin ich es auch und verbleibe
mit herzlichen Grüße in die Männerriege 
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Reinhard



> Fakt ist doch wohl, dass Rezidive in diesem Bereich auftreten können; dies kann nach meinem Verständnis aber nur dann geschehen, wenn dort Restgewebe verblieben ist.
> 
> Oder liege ich mit meinen Schlußfolgerungen falsch ?


Jein, einerseits kann beim Absetzen des Blasenhalses von der Prostata Restgewebe stehen bleiben, aus dem sich ein Rezidiv entwickeln kann, andererseits ist es auch bei radikal abgesetztem Blasenhals möglich, dass bereits in die Blase infiltriert ist obwohl pathologisch nicht erfassbar. Das müssen ja nur ein paar Zellen sein, die monatelang Ruhe geben und plötzlich aktiv werden und wachsen.

Der obere Bereich der Prostata ist mit dem Blasenhals bindegeweblich verwachsen und haftet teilweise sogar am Blasenboden an, wie das bei den Samenbläschen auch der Fall ist. Bei der Operation werden diese anhaftenden Verbindungen mehr oder weniger gut, fast mikrochirurgisch abgelöst ohne dabei den Blasenbodenmuskel zu verletzen. Dabei können einzelne Zellen am Blasenboden und besonders am Blasenhals zurück bleiben. Das hat aber vom Grundsatz her nichts mit der vernähtechnik der Anastomose zu tun.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## angst52

Der beitrag von Sabine Schlüter ist gut und zeigt gewisse Ansätze einer positiven Auswirkung, wenn der Blasenhals erhalten wird.
http://www.ganeo.de/facharbeiten/Ink...tatektomie.pdf
Leider ist es mir technisch nicht möglich, den Schnappschuss der Seite 11 (rechts neben den Bildern) hier einzufügen.
Der Beitrag leistet auch für unser Verständnis sehr gute Dienste.
gruß
hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

der im o. g. Posting eingestandenen Fehler, ist vielleicht gar nicht falsch?

_Abbildung 2: Computerbild der komplexen Anatomie des Blasenhalses (Ansicht von dorsolateral Musculus detrusor vesicae (rot)_ Austreiber der Harnblase
_Urethra (gelb)_ Harnröhre
_Musculus sphincter vesicae (grün)_ innerer unwillkürliche Schließmuskel der Harnblase
_Musculus sphincter urethae transversostriatus (rot)_ Aufrechterhaltung der Stresskontinenz
_Musculus sphincter urethrae glaber (blau)_ für die Ruhekontinenz (Basiskontinenz)
_Musculus dilatator urethrae (lila)_ ermöglicht durch seine Kontraktion die Miktion
_Musculus ejaculatorius (rot)_ vom vegetativen Nervensystem beeinflusst (späten Kindesalter voll entwickelt)
 

Sabine Schlüter:
zeigen beim Mann einen von der umgebenden Beckenbodenmuskulatur unabhängig existierenden M. sphinkter urethrae externus.
Während der innere sphinkter unwillkürlich schließt, trägt er nur sekundär zur Kontinenz bei.
Auf Grund der Muskelzusammensetzung kann man annehmen, dass der externe
quergestreifte Anteil des Schließmuskels durchaus in der Lage ist, in Ruhe und bei plötzlich intraabdominalen Druckanstieg die Kontinenz zu gewährleisten.
Falls tumorchirurgisch sinnvoll und möglich, kann bei allen drei Methoden das neurovaskuläre Bündel für die Verbesserung der Erektionsfähigkeit und Kontinenz geschont werden.
Der Erhalt des Blasenhalses, Schonung der puboprostatischen Bänder und der Gefäßnervenbündel sowie das Belassen der Samenblasenspitzen scheinen einen positiven Effekt auf die postoperative Kontinenzleistung zu haben.
Das Vorliegen einer geschlossenen suprasphinktären Harnröhre von 2 cm ist Vorraussetzung für die Kontinenz.

Ich:
Insgesamt sind alle drei Muskelanteile des sphinkter externus in der Lage, willkürlich und unwillkürlich die Kontinenz zu gewährleisten.
Ich konstatiere, dass der sphinkter internus nicht der wichtigere Schließmuskel ist, sondern der externe, jedoch der Blasenhalserhalt wesentlich zur Kontinenzleistung beiträgt.

Ich denke, wir nähern uns immer mehr der ersehnten Antwort, welcher der beiden Schließmuskel kann günstigenfalls erhalten werden und lässt gute Kontinenzraten erhoffen.
Schneller kommen wir zum Ziel, wenn uns ein Fachmann unterstützen würde.
LG hoffnung52

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Angst52,

das in Deinem Beitrag aufgeführte Bild ist für eine verständliche Beurteilung nicht besonders gut geeignet, weil es nicht die Grenzen der Prostata hervorhebt und die schematische Darstellung, die Komplexität des Zusammenspiels dieser Muskel nicht wieder gibt.



> Ich denke, wir nähern uns immer mehr der ersehnten Antwort, welcher der beiden Schließmuskel kann günstigenfalls erhalten werden und lässt gute Kontinenzraten erhoffen.
> Schneller kommen wir zum Ziel, wenn uns ein Fachmann unterstützen würde.



Zwischen dem unteren Pol der Prostata und dem Beckenboden und in dieses äußere Muskelgeflecht des Beckenbodens hinein verlaufend, befindet sich der M. sphinkter urethrae externus. Im oberen Bild wird schraffiert gezeigt, was postoperativ nicht mehr vorhanden ist. - Also muss nach der Operation in erster Linie dieser, wenig oberhalb der Beckenbodenmuskulatur beginnende und in diese verlaufende externe Muskel, wie aus der Prüfungsarbeit von Sabine Schlüter hervorgeht, trainiert werden. Der interne Schließmuskel ist ja bei der Operation verloren gegangen. Nur die dadurch entstandene Mehrbelastung des M. sphinkter urethrae externus muss also auftrainiert werden. 

Wie ich bereits in einem meiner vorherigen Erklärungen versuchte zu vermitteln, ist es deshalb außerordentlich wichtig, diesen Muskelkomplex (Kombination von gegenspielenden, von willkürlich und unwillkürlich gesteuerten Muskeln)  bei der OP nicht zu verletzen. 

*Der sog. Blasensphinkter wird bei der radikalen PE definitiv entfernt.* Um diese Frage ging es!

Für die Kontinenz erhält die feinchirurgische Präparation der Neurovaskulären Bündel, die zu einem großen Teil in der Prostatakapsel eingebettet sind, nochmal einen besonderen Aspekt, was je nach Qualität oder auch Radikalität zu weiteren Erfolgseinschränkung führen kann. Ein weiteres Thema, was aber nicht zur Diskussion stand. 

LG Heribert

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Heribert,

und was meinst Du dazu:  http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d....113027.0.html

Gruss Manfred

----------


## angst52

*Das ist der Durchbruch!*
Warum sollen das nicht auch andere Kliniken so machen, zumal ich 03/2010 operiert wurde?
Gestern hatte ich noch an der Glaubwürdigkeit meines Prof's gezweifelt.
Es wäre ein starker Vertrauensverlust, wenn er es mir nur zur Beruhigung gesagt hätte. Obwohl, der Erhalt des Blasenhalses bringt auch schon viel, davon bin ich überzeugt. So wie auch mind. 2 cm Harnröhre stehen bleiben müssen. Es ist eben alles mit wichtigen Nerven und Muskeln durchsetzt, deren Zusammenspiel sicher noch nicht bis ins letzte Detail geklärt ist.
Grüße hoffnung52

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Manfred, 

nachdem ich einmal in Dein Profil geschaut habe, waren so viele Übereinstimmungen im postoperativen Befund zu meinen Ergebnissen zu erkennen, dass ich mich einfach hier einmal melden musste! Vielleicht erreicht dadurch dieser Thread noch schneller die 200-er Marke an Beiträgen. Mit Deinem kurzen Hinweis auf die Heidelberger Studie gibt es ja nun weiteren Gesprächsstoff. Noch benötige ich mindestens 2 Vorlagen am Tag (6 Wochen nach der AHB), aber es macht mir Hoffnung, wenn ich lese, dass es Gleichbetroffene gibt, die das Problem in den Griff bekommen haben. Ein intensives Inkontinenztraining hilft mir dabei mehr, als zu wissen, welche Farbe ein bestimmter Nerven- oder Muskelstrang in einem Demonstrationsmodell hat. Wer die Zeit und Geduld hat findet ja auch Hinweise dazu Forum.
Vielleicht können wir uns einmal über PN austauschen, wie es mit der Therapie weitergeht.

Gruss "wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Interessierte,

die eingeleitete Studie in Heidelberg lässt tatsächlich hoffen, bei voraussichtlich kleinen Prostatatumoren, den inneren Sphinkter zu erhalten. Ich würde allerdings noch nicht in Euphorie verfallen, dass sich daraus ein Standard entwickeln könnte. Wie das bei vielen Studien der Fall ist, wird abzuwarten sein, ob sich daraus brauchbare Ergebnisse entwickeln.
Die häufigste Ursache, des örtlich sich ausbreitenden PCa ist eben die Infiltration in die Samenbläschen in die Neuralscheiden und in den Blasenhals, ganz abgesehen von bereits metastasierten Lymphknoten. Was nützt es, wenn durch den Erhalt des Blasenhalses, schneller die Kontinenz in den Griff zu bekommen ist, dafür viel häufiger wegen auftretenden Rezidiven die Anastomose nachbestrahlt werden muss, was ja auch nicht selten zu Dranginkontinenz und Harnröhrenstrikturen führt. Außerdem dürften erst in 3 - 5 Jahren Beobachtungszeitraum, erste Ergebnisse von der Studie bekannt werden.

@Angst52, sollte tatsächlich Dein Prof. außerhalb von Studien - über die er Dich auf jeden Fall hätte in Kenntnis setzen müssen - diese OP-Technik angewandt haben, war er sehr mutig!

LG Heribert

----------


## angst52

genau so, er hat sich mit mir im Vorgespräch irre viel Zeit genommen und außerdem bin ich ja mit dieser Bitte zu ihm gekommen, weil mein behandelnder Prof. mich darauf aufmerksam machte - ich war doch die Angst in Person und wollte mich bestrahlen lassen.
Natürlich ist mir bewusst, wer viel prostatisches Gewebe stehen lässt, riskiert ein Rezidiv.
Doch wo ist das richtige Mittelmaß?
LG hoffnung52

----------


## Heribert

Hallo angst52



> Doch wo ist das richtige Mittelmaß?


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll die Heidelberger Studie herausfinden ob Standards möglich sind. Bis dahin wird der Blasenhals der RPE weiter zum Opfer fallen. 

In einem meiner allerersten Beiträge in diesem Forum habe ich eine schematische Darstellung verlinkt, die den zur Zeit praktizierten Standard wieder gibt. Leider finde ich diese Darstellung nicht mehr.  - Da wird eine nachresizierte Blase mit einem Loch von 3-4 cm/d auf den Harnröhrenstumpf vernäht gezeigt. Das sieht aus, als hättest du einen Gartenschlauch mit einem großen Kartoffelsack verbunden, der an seiner Öffnung faltig verschnürt ist. Entscheidend ist für den Betroffenen wie gut die Kontinenz vor der OP war,  wie sorgfältig die Trennung des externen Schließmuskel erfolgte, ob die NVB erhalten werden konnten und ganz wichtig wie Übergewichtig er ist. Ja, und das Alter spielt auch noch eine Rolle. So wie der Säugling unterbewusst nach etwa 2 Jahren kontinent wird, kann sich diese Funktion mit zunehmendem Alter zurückentwickeln.
Dass der interne Sphinkter bei diesem komplexen Zusammenspiel eine tragende Rolle spielt, halte ich für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich. - Wir haben vielfach von der Starnberger Methode, die Anastomose herzustellen gehört, die auch ein hervorragendes Ergebnis der Kontinenz erzielt. Mich würde sehr interessieren ob es davon Bildmaterial gibt, es verständlich zu erklären.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## artisun51

*Auszug aus meinem OP-Bericht:*

  Nun erfolgt die Prparation der Schicht zwischen Prostata und Blasenhals, unter Blasenhals erhaltender OP-Technik.
 
  Trotzdem war ich lt. AHB ein schwerer Fall u. habe erst nach 4,5 Monaten auf die Vorlagen verzichtet / verzichten knnen.
  Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass jetzt direkt nach einem Orgasmus ein Wasserlassen nicht mglich ist. (So war ich es auch vorher gewohnt) Daraus knnte ich ableiten, dass die innere Dichtung noch existiert, die ja u. a. auch verhindert, dass Urin sich mit dem Sperma vermischt, 
 
  Stimmt meine Denke in dieser Hinsicht?

----------


## angst52

Hallo artisun51,



> Daraus knnte ich ableiten, dass die innere Dichtung noch existiert, die ja u. a. auch verhindert, dass Urin sich mit dem Sperma vermischt,


Nicht nur eine Durchmischung mit Urin, sondern insbesondere die Ejakulation nach vorn, was ja die Hauptsache ist.
Fr mich ein ganz sicheres Zeichen, dass du nicht nur den Blasenhals, sondern auch den sphinkter internus noch hast.
Wenn du relativ lange Kontinenz-Probleme hattest, dann vielleicht deshalb, weil der sphinkter externus irgendwie verletzt wurde. Der interne sphinkter stellt ja nur so eine Art "Grundverschluss" dar und reagiert unwillkrlich (vegatativ). Fr den willentlichen und Stressverschluss ist der externe sphinkter zustndig. Trotz meiner guten Kontinenzleistung, hatte ich beim herzhaften Lachen etc. Trpfchenverlust (Stressinkontinenz).
So *mein* jetziges grobes Verstndnis!
LG hoffnung52

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo angst52,



> Trotz meiner guten Kontinenzleistung, hatte ich beim herzhaften Lachen etc. Trpfchenverlust (Stressinkontinenz).


Wutest Du, dass man zur Vermeidung des Trpfchenverlustes beim Lachen, Niesen, Husten usw. den Kopf zuvor schnell nach rechts oder links drehen sollte?  
Dies wurde uns bei der AHB in Bad Wildungen so geraten und hilft tatschlich!!!
MfG
Hajoke

----------


## angst52

habe ich wirklich noch nicht gehrt, werde ich aber ausprobieren, danke.
LG hoffnung52

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo artisun51,
> 
> Nicht nur eine Durchmischung mit Urin, sondern insbesondere die Ejakulation nach vorn, was ja die Hauptsache ist.
> Fr mich ein ganz sicheres Zeichen, dass du nicht nur den Blasenhals, sondern auch den sphinkter internus noch hast.
> Wenn du relativ lange Kontinenz-Probleme hattest, dann vielleicht deshalb, weil der sphinkter externus irgendwie verletzt wurde. Der interne sphinkter stellt ja nur so eine Art "Grundverschluss" dar und reagiert unwillkrlich (vegatativ). Fr den willentlichen und Stressverschluss ist der externe sphinkter zustndig. Trotz meiner guten Kontinenzleistung, hatte ich beim herzhaften Lachen etc. Trpfchenverlust (Stressinkontinenz).
> So *mein* jetziges grobes Verstndnis!
> LG hoffnung52


Hallo,

da scheint mir ein ganz groer Irrtum vorzuliegen, nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie gibt es keine Ejakulation mehr, weil die Prostata und die Samenblasen und die ganzen Verbindungen entfernt wurden. Die Prostata drckt durch ihre Kontraktionen die Spermien in Verbindung mit der Verflssigung durch das PSA in die Harnrhre. Und nach einer entfernten Prostata kann es keine Ejakulaiton mehr geben.

Die Hoden produzieren zwar noch Spermien, die werden aber als Krpereigenes Eiwei im Krper verarbeitet.

Eine retrograde Ejakulation in die Samenblase gibt es nur nach einer TURP.

Gru

Hansjrg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Hansjrg,
hier hat niemand behauptet, dass es nach einer Total-OP noch eine retrograde Ejakulation gibt.
Wir haben hier die Bedeutung des inneren Schliemuskels und dessen Erhaltung bei einer blasenhalserhaltenden Total-OP als neuer OP-Technik betrachtet und sind nunmehr sehr nahe an der Lsung dran.  Dies zeigt die OP von @angst52 in Dessau und der Link von @heribert ber die OP in Heidelberg.
Gru
Hajoke

----------


## artisun51

Habe ich von Patienten auch in Durbach gehrt, dass es so funktionieren soll.

Da ich aber dann auf Vorlagen verzichtet habe, musste ich aufpassen, dass ich nicht mit nasser Hose dastehe. Also vorne dichtmachen bei solchen Angelegenheiten. Inzwischen funktioniert das einwandfrei, ist inzwischen Automatismus (auch ohne Kopf verdrehen).
Klar kann immer noch was daneben gehen, der absolute "Druckminderer", also die Prostata, fehlt ja!

----------


## artisun51

habe ich ausprobiert    http://www.medizintechnik-butterbrod...kontinenz.html
3 Monate auf Rezept, hat mir vermutlich auch geholfen.
Nur mal so als Anregung. Hier sehe ich, wie stark oder schwach ich den "usseren" anspannen muss. Dabei ist es erstaunlich, wie wenig Kraft gengt. Gleichzeitig habe ich mit diesem Gert noch Reizstrom gemacht.

----------


## angst52

Hi Freunde,
die Missverstndnisse gehen einfach zu weit.
Ich bitte um Beachtung der Chronologie im Thread und um Sachlichkeit. Wir haben hier eine neue Qualitt herausgearbeitet und warten nur noch auf die Besttigung.
Ich finde die Frage nach der Ejakulation nach der Total-OP nicht sonderlich prickelnd und lachen kann ich auch nicht.
Lest euch einfach den Link von Heidelberg durch und ihr werdet sehen, es gibt einen Fortschritt in der OP-Technik.
Wie hoch der Anteil eines mglichen Rezidivs sein wird, wei heite noch niemand, das ist bei Neuerungen halt so.
Gute Nacht, hoffnung52

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Gute Nacht, hoffnung52...


 
"angst52", "hoffnung52" ??????

Kannst Du uns nach so langer Zugehrigkeit nicht einen Vornamen oder so anvertrauen?

Ich finde die Anrede "angst52" oder "hoffnung52" ehrlich gesagt ziemlich bld...

Schorschel

----------


## Hajoke

Guten Morgen  Schorschel,
ich finde es auch ziemlich blöd, am Avatar anderer Forenteilnehmer herumzumeckern. Die Namens-oder Vornamensgebung bleibt doch jedem selber überlassen. Hast Du nichts Besseres zu berichten?
Viele Grüße 
Hajoke

----------


## angst52

> Ich finde die Anrede "angst52" oder "hoffnung52" ehrlich gesagt ziemlich blöd...


Der Beitrag von schorschel sagt alles, schade um dich, auf so etwas antworte ich eigentlich nicht.
Wenn dir an mir persönlich etwas nicht passt, gibt es dafür PN, dann hätte ich dir mal die Zusammenhänge erklärt, aber so, wird das wohl nichts mit uns.
LG hoffnung52

----------


## BERNET

> Wir haben vielfach von der Starnberger Methode, die Anastomose herzustellen gehört, die auch ein hervorragendes Ergebnis der Kontinenz erzielt. Mich würde sehr interessieren ob es davon Bildmaterial gibt, es verständlich zu erklären.
> Gruß Heribert


Hallo Heribert,

Bildmaterial kann ich nicht anbieten.
Aber in Auszügen den interessanten Teilabschnitt aus meinem OP-Bericht. Bei gewissen medizinischen und anatomischen Kenntnissen kann man sich sehr gut vorstellen, was das außergewöhnliche an dieser Technik ist. Wichtig bleibt verspannungsfreies Vernähen und den äußeren "Verschlussbereich" nicht durch Einstechen verletzen:

...Es folgt der Neuaufbau des Blasenbodens. Beide Ostien werden mit Schienen Charrière 5 versehen. Anschließend wird mit extramukösen Einzelknopfnähten Vicryl 2x0 ein neues Trigonum hergestellt. An der Blasenvorderwand bleibt eine gut daumendurchgängige, neue Auslassöffnung zurück.In diesem Bereich wird die Muskulatur mit dem Thermokauter tangential ausgedünnt. 
Entfernung des Bauchtuchs. Die Beckenbodennähte werden durch die Außenseite des neu gebildeten Trigonums gestochen. Anschließend werden die Anastomosennähte so durch die neu gebildete Blasenauslassöffnung geführt, dass Eversion der Schleimhaut resultiert...

...Einlage des Ballonkatheters in die Harnblase, wo er mit 15cm³ blockiert wird. Entfernung der Harnleiterschienen. Blutstillungskontrolle. Die Beckenboden werden geknüpft, anschließend lassen sich die Anastomosennähte weitgehend spannungsfrei knoten. Zusätzlich wird in der Technik des Operateurs mittels auslassnaher Blasenvorderwand eine Manschette gebildet, die zirkulär um die Anastomose gelegt und dort mit Einzelknopfnähten im Beckenboden fixiert wird.

Diese Beshreibung ist kein Staatsgeheimnis. Aber wenn man nicht mehrfach bei einer solchen Preparation "in der Technik des Operateurs" assistiert hat, werden die Ergebnisse nicht die gleiche Qualität haben.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Frank,

so ganz verständlich erscheint mir die Beschreibung nicht. 

Ganz einfach formuliert, was soll zunächst die großzügige Resektion des Blasenhalses um das Loch anschließend zu verschließen.

Für die Anbindung des Harnröhrenstumpfes wird dann ein daumendickes neues Loch erzeugt, aus dem mittels Blasenschleimhaut die eigentliche Anastomose entsteht. Mit dem gesamten Blasenboden erfolgt dann eine als Zugentlastung zu verstehende, Fixation mit der Beckenbodenmuskulatur. 

Dass dadurch die Harnröhre entlastet wird, leuchtet mir ein. Aber warum ein Loch zu machen und der Blase eine weitere Verletzung (weiteres Loch) zumuten um die Anastomose zu erstellen? Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Kannst Du mal in Starnberg nachfragen, ob es von dem Vorgang eine schematische Zeichnung gibt?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## angst52

Darf ich mich mal einmischen?
Die von uns bisher diskutierte Methode, sollte im Wesentlichen den Erhalt des Blasenhalses nebst internen Schließmuskel beinhalten.
Wenn jetzt hier plötzlich die Resektion des Blasenhalses dazwischengeschoben wird, fragt bald wieder jemand nach der Ejakulation (entschuldigt den Vergleich, ich kann aber wieder lachen).
Die Resektion des Blasenhalses wird m. E. nur nach einer Infiltration des Karzinoms in den Blasenhals durchgeführt.
Das hat mir übrigens auch mein operierender Prof. als schlimmste Version angedroht, wenn nicht alles für den Ergalt des Blasenhalses spricht.
Dieser OP-Bericht passt also nur mittelbar in diesen Abschnitt meines Threads. Bisher haben wir uns hier mit der Anatomie der Muskeln um die Harnröhre und dem Erhalt des internen sphinkter gewidmet.
Ich bilde mir ein, kein Operateur schneidet mehr weg als nötig, also war das hier in Starnberg wohl nötig. Die von uns diskutierte Methode aus Heidelberg ist sicher an Starnberg nicht vorbei gegangen, wenn sie sogar im Osten angekommen ist!
LG hoffnung52

----------


## Heribert

Hallo



> Die Resektion des Blasenhalses wird m. E. nur nach einer Infiltration des Karzinoms in den Blasenhals durchgeführt.


Diese Vermutung ist schlichtweg falsch!

Wie wir bisher ermittelt haben, wird der innere Sphinkter mitsamt dem Blasenhals grundsätzlich entfernt, um das Risiko einer Mikroeinstreuung in die Blase zu minimieren. Dass es inzwischen Operateure gibt, die diesen Standard nicht mehr verfolgen haben wir auch aus der Diskussion gelernt. Ob diese Methode sich durchsetrzen kann, wird soeben in Heidelberg innerhalb einer Studie verfolgt.

Das ist Sachstand!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Pinguin

*Benennung eines Vornamens*

Hallo Schorschel, Hajoke und Angst52/Hoffnung52, ich möchte nun nicht etwa die so oft herbeigesehnte Super-Nanny spielen, aber doch in Anbetracht des in den letzten Wochen sehr harmonischen Ablaufes in diesem Forum versuchen, einen Kompromiss zu finden. Mir ist der Vorname von Angst52 bekannt, weil wir uns per PN auch ausgetauscht haben. Es gab oder gibt private Gründe, warum Angst52 uns wohl seinen gebräuchlichen Vornamen vorenthalten hat. Man muss ja nicht mit dem echten Vornamen unterschreiben, wenn der nicht erscheinen soll. Man kann aber sehr wohl schon wegen der Netikette, nachdem wir uns alle hier duzen, sich ein Pseudonym mit einem Vornamen zulegen, was jedenfalls besser herüberkommt als die von Angst52 gewählten 2 verschiedenen Benennungen. Insofern erscheint mir die Kritik von Schorschel berechtigt, und Hajoke möge Verständnis zeigen, seine Reaktion auf Schorschels Einlassung zu heftig. Es gibt so schöne Vornamen Angst52, die im Forum noch nicht vorkommen. Suche Dir doch bitte einen aus. Man wird Dir dann sicher noch mehr Anerkennung zollen.

P.S.: Angst52, die Abänderung Deines Namens Angst52 in einen geläufigen Vornamen würde durch Ralf bzw. Holger veranlasst, d.h. alle Deine Beiträge würden dann ab sofort automatisch nur noch auf diesen Namen lauten.

*"Lerne die Kunst des Vergebens. Wende sie zuerst bei dir selbst an. Dann wird es leicht, anderen zu vergeben"*
(Sri Chinmoy)

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hutschi,
das ist sehr lieb von dir, es geht aber nicht.
Ich weiß: geht nicht - gib es nicht!
1.) ich habe diesen Nick in schon mehreren Art verwandten Foren benutzt und er soll die Durchgängigkeit dokumentieren.
2.) zeigt er ganz klar meine Gradwandereung vom "Angsthasen zum Hoffnungsträger"
3.) persönliche Vorbehalte sollte man wo anders pflegen aber nicht hier!
4.) hatte ich Anfangs hier nette Partner, die mir empfahlen mich von "angst" zu trennen und waren sie doch alle froh, es fortan mit "hoffnung" zu versuchen
5.) es wird höchste Zeit hier auszusteigen, ich erfülle noch mein Versprechen und dann ist hier Schluss

LG (sucht euch was aus)

ich könnte mich noch mit Heriberts Aussage auseinandersetzen:
"Wie wir bisher ermittelt haben, wird der innere Sphinkter mitsamt dem Blasenhals *grundsätzlich* entfernt,..."
sicher meint er *ausschließlich*, ansonsten frage mal nach der Ausnahme, wann denn der Blasenhals nicht entfernt wird?

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Angst oder Hoffnung,

wie wäre es mit Sigurd, Gregor, Giselher Otwin oder Rumold? auch Hektor, Achilleus und Homer sind noch frei!
Wann ist die Taufe, wir kommen alle mitzufeiern!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Sorry, bin vom Thema abgekommen!

In meinem OP Bericht steht: ...Der Blasenauslaß wird auf Kleinfingerdurchgängigkeit verkleinert die Blasenschleimhaut wird an 4 Stellen mit 4/0 Cat evertiert. Im Anschluß daran Anastomose Harnröhre/Blase, wobei die beiden Anastomosenfäden bei 11:00 Uhr und 1:00 Uhr bereits bei der Durchtrennung der Harnröhre gelegt wurden. Die beiden Fäden bei 5:00 und 7:00 werden jetzt, beim Einlegen eines 20 Charr. Silastikkatheters angelegt. Die Anastomose läßt sich reizlos und spannungsfrei durchführen. Es besteht keine Blutung. Bds. der Anastomose werden 2 Drainagen eingelegt.... Das war vor 12 Jahren!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## rembert

Angst/Hoffnung ... wie kann man nur so empfindlich reagieren, nur weil jemand sich nicht mit deinem Nicknamen anfreunden kann.  Da solltest du drüber stehen. Das war doch rein fachlich sehr interessant hier die letzten Tage. Zerfleischt euch nicht wieder wegen nichts. Damit ist doch wirklich keinem gedient. Gibt hier so viele die sich Rat und Hilfe erhoffen in diesem Forum. Die sollte man nicht enttäuschen oder vertreiben. Wenn du nur einem mit deinen Recherchen oder Beiträgen helfen kannst dann ist das doch wahnsinnig viel Wert.   Gruss  Rembert

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Angst52 und alle anderen Mitstreiter,

zunächst mal, sind wir überwiegend in einer sachlichen Diskussion verblieben, was Deine Animosität nicht rechtfertigt. Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass Du Deine Missempfindungen überdenkst und weiter hier mitmischst.

Zudem, wenn ich *grundsätzlich* schreibe, lässt das Ausnahmen zu, die durch Dich "hoffnung52" und "artisun51" und der Studie in Heidelberg belegt sind.

Und denk an die alte Weisheit: "Wer einem Hund auf den Schwanz tritt, muss damit rechnen gebissen zu werden."

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Pinguin

> es wird höchste Zeit hier auszusteigen, ich erfülle noch mein Versprechen und dann ist hier Schluss


Hier erkennt ein vermeintlicher Perfektionist nicht die Grenzen der Imponderabilien, die nun mal mit diesem verdammten tückischen PCa auftauchen können. Sich hier klammheimlich vom Acker zu machen ist so ähnlich wie "Flasche leer" , dem legendären Spruch vom damaligen Trainer des F.C. Bayern München.

*"Der Ziellose erleidet sein Schicksal - der Zielbewusste gestaltet es"*
(Immanuel Kant)

----------


## Schorschel

> "angst52", "hoffnung52" ??????
> 
> Kannst Du uns nach so langer Zugehörigkeit nicht einen Vornamen oder so anvertrauen?
> 
> Ich finde die Anrede "angst52" oder "hoffnung52" ehrlich gesagt ziemlich blöd...
> 
> Schorschel


Ich bin etwas verwundert über die Reaktionen von Hajoke und angst/hoffnung52.

Ich habe schließlich nicht den Mitstreiter "hoffnung52" als blöd bezeichnet, sondern lediglich festgestellt, dass _ich_ es blöd finde, jemanden mit "Liebe angst52" oder "Liebe hoffnung52" anzureden - einmal abgesehen davon, dass beide Begriffe weiblich sind und "Liebe*r* angst52" m.E. noch komischer klingt. Ich schreibe halt lieber "Lieber Harald" oder "Lieber Ludwig" oder "Lieber Ralf". 

Es sollte doch möglich sein, einen Mitstreiter mit einem etwas sonderbaren Benutzernamen oder Pseudonym (ein "Avatar" ist übrigens etwas Anderes, Hajoke) zu ermutigen, uns einen Vornamen o.ä. "anzuvertrauen", ohne dass gleich solche Reaktionen kommen. Es muss ja niemand etwas blöd finden, was ich blöd finde, aber schreiben dürfen sollte ich meine Meinung schon. Diese Meinung muss ja niemand teilen. Und das könnte man mir dann doch ohne Aggressivität oder Beleidigtheit als Antwort geben...

Schorschel

----------


## gerhard29

> Wann ist die Taufe, wir kommen alle mitzufeiern!


Hagen hat mir immer gut gefallen (Nibelungensage)!

Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## Pinguin

Guter Morgen Reinhard,




> Haben die unterschliedliche Varianten die Anastomose wieder herzustellen die Folge, dass in diesem Bereich gutartiges Prostatagewebe verbleiben (muss), welches nach Jahren für messbare PSA -Werte (ca. bis 0,1 ng/ml) verantwortlich ist ?


diese Passage aus einem Betrag von Dir in diesem Thread blieb bislang unbeantwortet. Nachdem sich dieser Thread ohnehin eines regen Interesses in mancherlei Richtung erfreut, füge ich hier noch einmal die Darstellungen von Prof. Semjonow zum Thema, wo auch winzige PSA-Mengen produziert werden können *hier* ein 
Vielleicht hilft ja die angefügte Arbeit weiter um einige der Fragen zu klären.
Übrigens gibt es auch eine ältere Arbeit von Oesterling aus den 90iger Jahren (siehe Quelle 28 des Artikels), die zeigt, dass alleine schon die paraurethralen Drüsen (die liegen in der Harnröhre und haben mit der Prostata nichts zu tun, können aber winzige Mengen PSA produzieren) offenbar 0,01 ng/ml PSA im Blut hervorrufen können. Die Autoren halten das für nicht relevant und das stimmt auch, solange man nicht glaubt, dass diese extrem niedrigen PSA-Werte eine klinische Bedeutung haben.
Herzliche Grüße
Ihr
Axel Semjonow //


*"Der Mann, der den Berg abtrug, war derselbe, der anfing, kleine Steine wegzutragen"*
((Aus China)

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Schorschel,
auch ich kenne den Vornamen von @Angst und @Hoffnung und kann die Reaktion auf Deine unbedachte Kritik verstehen. Indirekt betrifft sie auch mich.
Hast DU denn noch immer nicht begriffen, was Du mit Deinem Hereinschneien in diesen sehr interessanten Thread nicht nur diesen, sondern auch das ganze Forum kaputt machst und weitere Mitstreiter vergraulst?
Anstatt Dich zu entschuldigen, versuchst Du Dein Handeln noch durch fadenscheinige Begründungen zu rechtfertigen.
Ich erwarte auch für @Angst52, dass Du Dich jetzt hier entschuldigst, ansonsten werde auch ich mich aus dem Forum endgültig verabschieden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hajoke

----------


## BERNET

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> Kannst Du mal in Starnberg nachfragen, ob es von dem Vorgang eine schematische Zeichnung gibt?
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Hallo Heribert,
ich habe damals in der Vorbesprechung zur OP von Dr. Praetorius nur eine Handskizze aufgemalt bekommen, wie er die Anastomose herstellen wird. Die "in der Technik des Operateurs" herzustellende Manschette hat den Hintergrund, dass er eben den äußeren "Verschlussbereich" nicht verletzen muss. Durch diesen Effekt hatte ich sofortige, bewußte Kontrolle. Wie genau jeder Faden geführt, und wo geknotet wird - das läßt er vermutlich nicht jeden wissen.

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo,
wie frank schon schrieb, er sagts nicht und gibt auch keine schematischen zeichnungen raus! auf meine frage ''damals'' sagte er: es gibt schon noch ein paar die das auch so machen. vermutlich prof schmeller in salzburg. (siehe ''wassermann')
gruss
sigi

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Reinhard,

*Zitat von Spertel*                                                       :

Haben die unterschliedliche Varianten die  Anastomose wieder herzustellen die Folge, dass in diesem Bereich  gutartiges Prostatagewebe verbleiben (muss), welches nach Jahren für  messbare PSA -Werte (ca. bis 0,1 ng/ml) verantwortlich ist ?


Für die Anastomosen-Variante "Starnberg" kann ich folgendes berichten:
Bei der makroskopischen Tumorsanierung wird selbstverständlich keine Rücksicht auf irgendeine Struktur genommen.
Bei der Mikroskopie wird natürlich auch ein Schnitt am Harnblasenauslass für die Histologie ausgewertet.
Die "Manschette" wird dann aus gesundem Gewebe der *Blasenvorderwand* angefertigt.
Es besteht somit nicht der geringste Verdacht, dass Prostatagewebe für diese Technik stehen bleiben musste.

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
wie versprochen, möchte ich ganz kurz die zusammengefassten Informationen einstellen, auf die ihr schon so lange warten musstet.
Ich wurde nach der Heidelberger-Methode operiert, die Anfang 2009 klinisch getestet wurde  mein OP-Bericht bestätigt dies eindeutig.
Die Grafik von der Uni-Leipzig habe ich vervollständigen lassen und möchte sie für alle zum weiteren bildhaften Verständnis einstellen:
(Ein Versuch meiner Übersetzungskunst)
_Abbildung 2: Computerbild der komplexen Anatomie des Blasenhalses (Ansicht von dorsolateral Musculus detrusor vesicae (rot)_ Austreiber der Harnblase
_Urethra (gelb)_ Harnröhre
_Musculus sphincter vesicae (grün)_ innerer unwillkürliche Schließmuskel der Harnblase
_Musculus sphincter urethae transversostriatus (rot)_ Aufrechterhaltung der Stresskontinenz
_Musculus sphincter urethrae glaber (blau)_ für die Ruhekontinenz (Basiskontinenz)
_Musculus dilatator urethrae (lila)_ ermöglicht durch seine Kontraktion die Miktion
_Musculus ejaculatorius (rot)_ vom vegetativen Nervensystem beeinflusst (späten Kindesalter voll entwickelt)ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
Die Prostatakapsel oval und der Beckenboden eckig, beide signalgrün!


Hier die für mich zurzeit wichtigsten Links:
http://www.knittkuhl.com/pdf/Semjonow-2003-J-Lab-Med-3888.pdf
postoperativer PSA < 0,1

http://www.ganeo.de/facharbeiten/Inkontinenz_nach_radikaler_Prostatektomie.pdf
Sabine Schlüter

http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.de/Erhalt-des-inneren-Schliessmuskels-bei-radikaler-Prostatektomie.113027.0.html
Heidelberg

http://www.moonsite.de/works_medicine/press/199702_bi_praxis/contents.html
Prostatazentrum Leipzig



Ich möchte mich insoweit aus dem Forum verabschieden
und wünsche allen Freunden
alles erdenklich Gute!
Herzlichst, hoffnung52 alias angst52

----------


## angst52

letzter postoperativer PSA (nach fünf Monaten)
0,09...........leider steigende Tendenz

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Hoffnung52,

lese Dir nocheinmal den Artikel von Prof. Semjonow durch (1.link in Deinem vorhergehenden posting). Er ist kein Freund der "ultrasensiven" Meßverfahren. Nach "klassischer" Meßmethode ist Dein PSA-Wert noch <0,1. Schwankungen unter 0,1 scheinen nicht so selten zu sein. Warte Deinen nächsten PSA-Wert ab - ich wünsche Dir, dass Deine Sorgen unnötig waren.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Hoffnung oder Angst?



> lese Dir nocheinmal den Artikel von Prof. Semjonow durch. Er ist kein Freund der "ultrasensiven" Meßverfahren.


Diesen Artikel solltest Du lieber *nicht lesen, denn dieser Artikel ist so unnötig wie ein Kropf!*

Aber ich empfehle Dir:www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/strumzehnjahre.pdf
Das gut durchzulesen und eventuel auch noch diesen Video Beitrag von Stephen B. Strum MD: 
http://www.pca-info.de/videovortr%C3...strum-md-facp/ *von Teil 1 bis 9

*Damit bist Du bestens informiert und 
wünsche Dir alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Helmut,

warum der "Semjonow-Artikel" unnötig wie ein Kropf sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Die Diskussion über den Sinn/Vorteil von Meßmethoden, die Ergebnisse <0,1 liefern, wurde hier im Forum schon mehrmals geführt. Eine Wiederholung dieser Diskussion halte ich nicht für hilfreich. Ich würde an der Stelle von "Hoffnung52" in nicht zu großem zeitlichem Abstand (1-2 Monate) im gleichen Labor wieder eine PSA-Messung vornehmen lassen. Von dem dann vorliegenden Ergebnis (hoffentlich Abfall des PSA-Wertes oder Anstieg auf >0,1) würde ich mein weiteres Vorgehen abhängig machen.

Gruß Werner

----------


## artisun51

Die Tendenz würde mir auch nicht so gefallen, aber es war eine BHERP (blasenhalserhaltende).  Hier besteht doch die Möglichkeit, dass "gesundes" Restgewebe stehengeblieben ist, welches wieder PSA produziert.

Aus dieser Sicht wünsche ich Dir, dass sich der Wert einpendelt.

Gruss

----------


## Andy63

Guten Mogen Angst 52 

Würde gerne auf Deine PN Antworten aber dein Postfach ist Voll 

Gruss  Andy

----------


## angst52

habe mein Postfach geleert!

----------


## angst52

Hi,
während meine postoperativen PSA-Werte rasant anstiegen, ist jetzt eine Art Beruhigung zu verzeichnen.
09.11.2010 0,056
17.11.2010 0,056 (Kontrollmessung im selben Labor)
angst52

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

immer noch Angst oder inzwischen wieder Hoffnung?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## angst52

danke der Nachfrage Heribert.
Der Nick ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß, es hat sich alles beruhigt und ich denke, mit 0,056 kann man ruhig in die Weihnachtszeit gehen.
Natürlich war nach einer mehr als einhunderprozentigen Erhöhung sofort die Angst wieder da.
Werden die 0,056 in einem vietel Jahr bestätigt, gehe ich auf einen Halbjahresrhythmus über.
Dir alles Gute!
gruß hoffnung52

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
nach fast einem Jahr nun ein neuer Befund (PSA): 0,07
Die Volatilität nimmt ab und ich hoffe, es wird sich in der Mitte einpendeln.
LG angst52

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
ich fahre am 26.04.2011 zur Festigung des Gesundheitszustandes nach Bad Wildungen-Reinhardshausen in die Klinik Am Kurpark.
Vielleicht trifft man sich?
Herzlichst
angst52

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
wie so üblich, so auch dieses Mal, sofort PSA-Bestimmung.
0,08
Leichte Zunahme, doch sagt man hier, alles was unter 0,2 ist (Semjonow 0,1), wäre insoweit in Ordnung, wenn es denn nicht weiter steigt, na ja, das kennen wir ja.
Ich nehme es gelassen und gehe zu Hause zur planmäßigen Kontrolle.
LG
angst52

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend 

Ich bin froh das es dir gut geht - lasse es dir in der Kur gut gehen.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen das dein PSA weiterhin stabil bleibt.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## angst52

Hallo,
die Kur war in der Klinik am Kurpark, dieses Mal zur REHA, wieder sehr schön, eine sehr schöne und entspannte Zeit - ich hatte sehr nette Tischnachbarn. Die Umstände für solch eine Kur muss ich nicht näher erläutern, doch wenn es einem zusteht - warum nicht.
Der Alltag hat mich wieder und die Kur hat auch keine Probleme gelöst - nur verschoben.
Trotz Kur war die vierteljährliche PSA-Kontrolle zu Hause an der Reihe und eben das Ergebnis bekommen - 0,04 - ein super Ergebnis.
Noch eine Erkenntnis aus der Kur:
die Patienten werden immer jünger, doch sie verkraften die OP körperlich besser - ein Widerspruch in sich!
Schöne Grüße!
Alles wird gut!
Günter

----------


## rembert

Hallo Günter,
das ist doch wohl schon mehr als sensationell mit deinem PSA Wert. Freue mich für Dich dich. Gruss   Rembert

----------


## ngawas

Lieber Günter,
vielen Dank für deinen Thread, den du ins Leben gerufen hast und nun mehr als ein Jahr am Laufen gehalten hast. Er hat mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung vor ca 1/2 Jahr an vielen Stellen außerordentlich geholfen und ich habe viel gelernt dabei. Meine Entscheidung ist letztendlich in die gleiche Richtung wie die Deine gelaufen. Ich habe heute nochmals den kompletten Thread von vorne bis hinten gelesen und bin froh, in vielen Fällen Antworten auf meine nicht formulierten Fragen gefunden zu haben. 
Mein erster PSA nach RRP liegt auch bei 0,04, den ich mir auch noch nach 1 Jahr noch wünsche. 

Vielen Dank auch an alle die hier mitgeschrieben haben.
Dieter

----------


## angst52

genau da für habe ich den Thread fortgeführt, für eine durchgängige Anteilnahme an meiner Krankengeschichte.
Ich habe in meinen Kuren festgestellt, dass sich meine Krankengeschichte sehr oft wiederholt und vielleicht auch dadurch so allgemeingültig ist.
Ich freue mich für alle diejenigen, die hier Anregungen für ihre Entscheidungsfindung sammeln konnten  mehr kann es nicht sein.
Ich wünsche allen Lesern beste Genesung und stabile PSA-Werte  vor allem, von ein oder zwei Ausreißern nach oben nicht verrückt machen lassen.
Herzlichst
Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich wünsche allen Lesern beste Genesung und stabile PSA-Werte  vor allem, von ein oder zwei Ausreißern nach oben nicht verrückt machen lassen.


Danke für die guten Wünsche.

Ach, und wenn es nicht nur Ausreisser sind, sondern ein ansteigender PSA, was soll's?
Dann ist es eben so, und man stellt sich der nächsten "Stufe", wie man auch die Angst vor der
Operation, der Inkontinenz, der Impotenz überwunden hat.

Ändern kann man es ohnehin nicht. 
Es ist gut, so zu leben, dass schon morgen Schluss sein kann, ohne dass Pendenzen bleiben.
Das gilt nicht nur für uns PK-Betroffene.

Horaz, Carmen I, 11 - Schätze den Tag!



> _Tu ne quaesieris (scire nefas) quem mihi, quem tibi
> finem di dederint, Leuconoe, nec Babylonios
> temptaris numeros. Ut melius quicquid erit pati!
> Seu pluris hiemes seu tribuit Iuppiter ultimam,
> 
> quae nunc oppositis debilitat pumicibus mare
> Tyrrhenum, sapias, vina liques et spatio brevi
> spem longam reseces. Dum loquimur, fugerit invida
> aetas: carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero._
> ...


Wilhelm

----------


## angst52

ich habe mir erst die Zustimmung von Andy63 für diesen Querverweis eingeholt.
Andy63 war für mich immer ein Vorbild für Hartnäckigkeit und Zuversicht, alle Möglichkeiten auszureizen, einer drohenden Bestrahlung der Prostataloge nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie zu entkommen.
Alles Gute und ein Stück weit Zuversicht!
Günter

----------


## angst52

*Carpe Diem! (Schätze den Tag!)*

diesen Spruch habe ich erst kürzlich von einem guten Internetfreund erfahren und heute taucht er schon wieder auf.
Heute, 22:49
Hvielemi, unsere Postings haben sich fast überschnitten, ist dies Zufall?

Seit dieser Erkrankung schätze ich jeden zufrieden verlebten Tag, noch nie habe ich das Leben so bewusst genossen.

Vielleicht kann man nach fünf Jahren sagen: Ich wurde neu geboren!

Herzlichst
Günter

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
ich habe soeben meinen PSA-Wert bekommen und bin darüber eigentlich sehr erfreut.
Er ist 0,05.
Wenn ich mir alle Werte so ansehe, könnte man meinen, der pendelt sich hier so ein.
Doch fünf Jahre sind noch nicht rum und die Ungewissheit lebt unterschwellig immer mit.
ich wünsche allen Freunden im Forum alles Gute.
LG
Günter

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
leider hat sich mein PSA erheblich erhöht, 0,13.
Die Steigerung beträgt fast das Dreifache meines sonst üblichen Wertes.
Kann der PSA-Wert von einer Erkältung mit Bronchitis negativ beeinflusst werden?
Dummerweise bin ich auch noch zwei Tage vor der Blutabnahme im Keller Rad gefahren (Hometrainer)  vielleicht sind das die Auswirkungen, wenn bei mir viel gesundes Gewebe stehen geblieben ist?
Es ärgert schon!
LG
Günter

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Günter, ich würde den letzten Wert in 4 Wochen nochmal prüfen.

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/2202/a52t.jpg

Bisschen heftig schwankt es schon, wesentlich mehr als bei mir mit vorhandener Prostata.
Vielleicht liegt es am Labor ?
Hometrainer würde ich fast nicht vermuten, denn im Gegensatz zur vorhandenen Prostata gibt es bei dir kaum was auszudrücken.
Die vorhandene Prostata hingegen speichert in ihren 20-30 Drüsen das Sekret.
Und das kann man dann irgendwohin pressen.
Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## rembert

hallo Günter,
du hattest ja auch schon mal einen Abfall des PSA um 50% - 0,08 auf 0,04 - . Würde definitiv den Wert nochmal prüfen lassen gerade wenn du vorher krank warst. Nichts ist unmöglich.
Gruss Rembert

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Günter,

ich schließe mich der Meinung von Ludwig an. Ich würde engmaschig, im ca. 4 Wochenabstand kontrollieren um den Trend besser zu sehen. Aus meiner Sicht dürfte weder der Hometrainer noch eine Erkältung nach einer Ektomie den PSA-Wert beeinträchtigen können. Dann lieber rechtzeitig sehen, wie der PSA-Wer sich weiterentwickelt, um nicht zu spät einzugreifen. (Nur meine Meinung, ich habe es so gemacht -zwar auch nicht gerne, aber von der Notwendigkeit überzeugt- lt. Uro: Treffer u. versenkt)

Gruss

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Günther,

auch ich habe leider solche Erfahrungen nach RPE mach müßen. 

Im 1.Schritt habe ich zeitnah in einem anderen Labor,auf welches mein Hausarzt zugreift, mir einen 2. Messwert beschafft um Fehler bei Messung und Probenahme zu beurteilen.In der Regel lagen die Abweichungen fast konstant um ca.0,02 ng/ml. Und die Ergebniss liefen sozusagen parallel. Damit war klar, dass es nicht an der Messung liegt.

Im 2. Schritt habe ich die Intervalle der Messungen beim Urologen verkürzt. 

im 3. Schritt habe ich schon mal die die Einrichtungen zu Strahentherapie sondiert.

Als sich die Tendenz bestätigt hat.Habe ich die Strahlentherapie eingeleitet als der Wert bei 0,19 angekommen war. 



Alles Gute
Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Andy63

Lieber Günter,

Das ist keine Gute Nachricht ich wünschte dir doch was anderes :-)

Aber bei Deinen Werten ist es absolut auch wieder möglich das der nächste PSA Test alles wieder umdreht.

Ich wünsche Dir das sehr und hoffe das bangen wird ein gutes erfreuliches Resultat zum Schluss bringen.

Ich denk an Dich und drücke dir die Daumen

Gruss Andy

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
insbesondere Andy hat bewiesen, dass man schon bis fast 0,3 abwarten kann und es sich dann doch noch zum Guten wenden kann. Auch er weiß nicht, warum bzw. weshalb es zu diesem Anstieg kam. Durch meine blasenhalserhaltende und beiderseits nervenschonende OP, vermute ich, dass viel Prostatagewebe erhalten blieb.
Die Idee ist gut, erst einmal alle vier Wochen einen Test machen zu lassen. Mein Urologe wollte bei einem guten Wert auf halbjährige Tests übergehen, was jetzt natürlich Geschichte ist und ich in einem viertel Jahr wieder antreten soll  ich halte das so lange eh nervlich nicht aus und gehe wie hier besprochen, erst einmal alle vier Wochen zum Test.
Warum bzw. weshalb es zu diesem Anstieg gekommen ist, werden wir sicher nie erfahren.
Wenn es zu einer Bestrahlung kommen sollte, werde ich mich an die Freunde wenden, die es schon hinter sich haben  versprochen  eure Erfahrung wäre mir sehr wichtig.
Es grüßt,
etwas geknickt,
Günter

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie die letzten vier Wochen an meinem Nerven gezerrt haben?
Immer die Ankündigung meines Urologen vor Augen, man müsse sich mal mit einer Bestrahlung auseinandersetzen?
Gestern Blutabnahme und heute das Ergebnis: 0,05
Entwarnung für ein viertel Jahr.
Man muss es einfach nochmal sagen: Wo sucht man als Erstes Halt und Rat, hier im Forum!
Allen Freunden alles Gute.
LG
Günter

----------


## rembert

Tolle Nachricht.  habe ja inzwischen auch zwei Ausreisser gehabt und bibbere auch schon wieder vor der nächsten Messung...  daher freue ich mich umso mehr für Dich.
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## angst52

Rembert, ich drücke dir die Daumen, alle beide, ich weiß um die Angst, die einen beschleicht.
Ich habe beschlossen, zu meinem OP-Professor zu reisen und ihm die Werte und das Diagramm (heißt jetzt wohl Chart) auf den Tisch zu legen. Ich möchte endlich wissen was hier Phase ist, ich halte die Drohungen hinsichtlich Bestrahlung nicht mehr aus.
Ich fahre sobald das Wetter etwas besser ist.
Ich werde berichten!
Dir alles Gute.
LG
Günter

----------


## Andy63

> Rembert, ich drücke dir die Daumen, alle beide, ich weiß um die Angst, die einen beschleicht.
> Ich habe beschlossen, zu meinem OP-Professor zu reisen und ihm die Werte und das Diagramm (heißt jetzt wohl Chart) auf den Tisch zu legen. Ich möchte endlich wissen was hier Phase ist, ich halte die Drohungen hinsichtlich Bestrahlung nicht mehr aus.
> Ich fahre sobald das Wetter etwas besser ist.
> Ich werde berichten!
> Dir alles Gute.
> LG
> Günter


Lieber Günter

Na ist doch wieder auf Spur eins ist sicher nichts ist sicher - aber es hat gezeigt das man sich nicht auflösen soll - und abwarten.  

Ich gehe bei Deinen Werten und Schwankunegn auch von gutartigen Gewebe aus, warum es diese Ausreisser gibt wird dir keiner sagen können.

Sei froh das es sich wieder eingependelt hat. Freue Dich und lass es Dir gut gehen.

Wünsche allen mit lesendenden eine Gute Gesunde Zeit Gruss  Andy

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
ich habe ihm so wie besprochen alle Werte und Diagramme auf den Tisch gelegt.
Er hat versucht mich zu beruhigen  es ist ihm nicht gelungen!
Ich habe nichts signifikant Neues erfahren.
Eher eine Art Beunruhigung stellte sich ein, denn gesundes Gewebe bleibt seiner Aussage nicht stehen.
Ich bin so deprimiert nach Hause gefahren, das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen.
Folgende Statistik war mir neu:
Nach der OP haben ca. 20 % mit den PSA-Werten Stress, der Rest hat wohl angeblich mit nicht nachweisbaren Werten Ruhe.
Da die Ausreißer immer deutlicher wurden, mache ich mich schon mit einer Bestrahlung der Prostataloge vertraut, denn das Theater wird auch nicht nach den so oft zitierten fünf Jahren nach der OP aufhören.
Was die Richtlinie sagt, die sagt zwischen 0,2 und 0,4 Bestrahlung - so zeitig wie möglich. Bildgebend soll man wohl erst ab 0,5 etwas sehen, also Bestrahlung ins Blaue.
Ich bin ganz schön satt!
Welche ist den die zurzeit schonendste Bestrahlung?
LG
Günter

----------


## rembert

Hallo Günter,
wundert mich schon etwas die Aussage. in der Martiniklinik sprechen sie ganz deutlich über Restgewebe, das stehenbleiben muss um die Nerven zu erhalten und auch am Blasenhals würde Gewebe erhalten bleiben. So wie ich das verstanden habe macht erst der permanente Anstieg des PSA den Unterschied zwischen gesunden Restgewebe und Lokalrezidiv. In Hamburg sind viele Fälle bekannt wo der PSA zwar steigt aber in kleinem Bereich verharrt. Vielleicht kann sich ja dazu mal ein Fachmann äussern ?? Statistiken über PSA Anstieg durch Restgewebe gibt es ja wohl  leider nicht...
Gruss Rembert

----------


## angst52

Hallo Rembert,
danke für deine Nachricht.
Die Anatomie meines Unterleibs ist ja nicht gerade mein Spezialgebiet, doch habe ich gelesen, dass die Nerven, die sich wie Hosenträger an der Außenseite der Prostata befinden sollen, mit eigenem Bindegewebe umhüllt sind. Wenn die Trennung sauber vorgenommen wird, dürfte eigentlich kein Prostatagewebe erhalten bleiben. Wie sollten sonst Fälle ohne Nachweisgrenze entstehen?
Ich habe meinen Prof. so verstanden, dass man es nicht weiß, woher der PSA-Befund kommt. Zeit zum Philosophieren war nicht, ich konnte das nicht weiter vertiefen.
Er hat mir deutlich gesagt, dass wissentlich nichts stehen bleibt.
Ich sehe die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge auch nur als prophylaktische Maßnahme, denn die Leitlinien decken sich nicht mit den zurzeit technischen Diagnosemöglichkeiten. Er sagte, dass man mit einem PET-CT frühestens ab 0,5 etwas sehen könnte, jedoch auch nicht sehen muss. Da die Bestrahlung ins Blaue passiert, gibt es immer wieder Fälle, die nach einer Bestrahlung auch nicht viel mehr gekonnt haben, als nur eine vorrübergehende Verbesserung der Werte.
Was soll ich sagen, ich hatte keinen Kapseldurchbruch, R0 nach Resektion, Lymphknoten ohne Befall; es ist einfacher zum Mond eine Videokonferenz herstellen, als die Frage nach der Herkunft des PSA zu beantworten.
*Ich interessiere mich jetzt für die schonendste Bestrahlungsmethode, vielleicht Protonenbestrahlung in München oder HIT in Heidelberg oder, oder, oder?*
Ich kann und will mir nicht alles an Strahlung einverleiben, was die Kasse bezahlt, denn mein Darm würde es mir ganz sicher übel nehmen. Ich hatte, so sagten die Internisten, von den Urologen-Antibiotika nach der Postatektomie zwei sehr schwere Darmentzündungen und lag im Krankenhaus. Diese Phase einer Darmerkrankung möchte ich nicht unbedingt erneut heraufbeschwören  vielleicht kann das dieser und jener verstehen.
Es macht mich krank, dieses Leben von PSA-Termin zu PSA-Termin  ein Leben auf Raten!
LG
Günter

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Günter,

ich kann Deine Überlegungen nicht nachvollziehen.

Ein PSA-Rezidiv ca. 2 Jahre nach der OP deutet auf ein Lokalrezdiv mit 85% Wahrscheinlichkeit hin.

Die heutige Bildgebung kann bei diesen niedrigen PSA-Werten das Rezidiv noch nicht orten. Allerdings ist dagegen bekannt, dass die Bestrahlung um so besser wirkt, je kleiner der PSA-Wert ist und damit die Tumormasse noch niedrig ist.

Die Bestrahlung ist die einzige Möglichkeit Deinen Prostatakrebs noch kurativ zu behandeln. Diese Chance würde ich mir nicht nehmen lassen.

Im Übrigen wir nicht "blind" bestrahlt, sondern über das PC die sogenannte Prostataloge ermittelt, der Ort an dem die Prostata sich früher befand.

Zu den Behandlungsverfahren:

Die "klassische" 3D-konformale Bestrahlung ist bei der Rezidiv-Bestrahlung schonender und erfolgreicher als die moderneren Verfahren, weil diese alle ein genaues Ziel, das nicht mehr vorliegt, bestrahlen und das mit höherer Dosis. Da bei der Rezidiv-Bestrahlung zwangsläufig durch die "virtuelle" Prostata auch gesundes Gewebe im Strahlenfeld liegt wird mit einer niedrigeren Dosis als bei der Erstbestrahlung gearbeitet, meist um die 65 Gray in 35 Sitzungen.

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle die nächstgelegene Strahlenklinik aussuchen, da Du immerhin werktäglich 35 Mal die Klinik aufsuchen musst, da sind immerhin 7 Wochen, möglicherweise noch etwas länger, wenn durche Feiertag oder Wartungsarbeiten die Sitzungen ausfallen sollten.

Rienecker ist mir auf Grund seiner aggressiven Vermarktungsmethode sowieso etwas suspekt. Heidelberg behandelt mit seiner Schwerionenanlage noch kein Prostatapatienten, weil erst in Studien, die noch nicht angelaufen sind, bewiesen werden soll, ob die Schwerionen oder Protonenbestrahlung überhaupt einen Benefit für den Patienten bringt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

PS: Kürzlich erklärte mir ein Strahlenexperte, dass sie mit der IMRT-Anlage auch die 3D-Bestrahlung simulieren können.

----------


## klasch40

Guten Morgen Günter,
ich kann Deine Lage und Stimmung voll nach empfinden den ich bin in der gleichen Situation (siehe mein Profil). Wegen fokalem Kapseldurchbruch, sicherlich noch etwas ungünstiger und die aktuellen Werte auch höher als bei Dir. Am 2. März ist die nächste Messung
fällig und ich muss mit einem weiteren Anstieg rechnen. Liegt der Wert über 0,2 sollte ich zu einer Entscheidung kommen. Angesichts all der
Verläufe die nach RT über kurz oder lang wieder Anstiege erleben mussten, scheue ich vor der Bestrahlung zurück, denn im Moment gibt es bei mir keinerlei Beschwerden (Potenz ausgenommen - aber ich bin jetzt 72, was soll´s). Täglich frage ich mich, was wird passieren wenn ich nichts mache? Es gibt PSA Anstiege in die Tausender ohne dass die Betroffenen klinische Symptome erlitten haben. E soll ja der Krebs behandelt werden und nicht der PSA Wert. Andererseits möchte man eine evtl. noch bestehende 50% Chance einer Heilung nicht vertun - aber gibt es die wirklich?
LG
Klaus

----------


## angst52

Hallo Klaus,
du bist gut 12 Jahre älter als ich und kannst dich berechtigt fragen, ob du überhaupt noch an irgendeine weitere Maßnahme denken solltest?
Mein Prof. meinte, ich solle mich bestrahlen lassen, es besteht die Chance, dass mir geholfen werden könnte. Dass muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, wie abgebrüht muss man sein, um sich einfach mal so bestrahlen zu lassen, nach dem Motto: „Mal sehen was passiert“ – wahrscheinlich habe ich von Krebs sowieso falsche Vorstellungen.
Ich habe in Foren oft genug gelesen, dass nach einer Bestrahlung eine gewisse Zeit Ruhe war, bis wieder ein Anstieg zu verzeichnen war. Sicher ist auch, dass die, denen geholfen wurde, sich nicht wieder melden – wen interessiert schon etwas Positives?
Mein behandelnder Urologe hat mich vor der OP bekniet, mich nicht bestrahlen zu lassen, sondern mich einer OP zu unterziehen – nun gehe ich zu denen, die mich gleich bestrahlen wollten – vielleicht sagen noch: „Wären sie gleich zu uns gekommen……?“
Klaus, sprich mit mehreren Experten und bilde dir deine eigene Meinung.
Ich wünsche dir für den 2. März viel Erfolg, ich drücke dir beide Daumen.
LG
Günter

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hansjörg,
danke für deine Antwort.
Sicher stellt die Bestrahlung eine Behandlungsoption dar, doch ist diese, auch so wie alle anderen Maßnahmen, nichts Einhundertprozentiges und mit glücklichen Umständen verbunden. So wie ich bei den operierten Patienten zu den 20 % gehöre, die nicht so viel Glück hatten, kann es bei der Bestrahlung auch passieren.
Sicher hast du Recht, dass man es am Wohnort machen sollte, denn sonst sind die Unterbringungskosten höher als die Behandlungskosten.
Bei uns gibt es ein IMRT an der UNI-Klinik, wo ich mich schon vor der OP bestrahlen lassen wollte. Ist denn davon auszugehen, dass man dort die 3D-konformale Bestrahlung beherrscht?
Weißt du denn, wie die maximale Schonung erreicht wird oder sagt man das nur so? Der Darm liegt ja unmittelbar an der dortigen Stelle an, wo früher die Prostata war, jetzt hat er vielleicht den Platz der Prostata eingenommen und liegt an der Harnröhre?
LG
Günter

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Günther
aus meiner Sicht ist:
1. der Trend noch nicht eindeutig wie der PSA-Wert am 08.02.2012 zeigt ( war das im gleichen Labor ?).
2. daher auch noch keine Klarheit über die Dynamik gegeben, Stichwort Verdopplungzeiten als Orientierungsgrösse.
3. die 0,2 ng/ml noch nicht erreicht.

Also ich wär da noch etwas gelassener. 

Wenn Du unsererm "Mitstreiter" sein Alter -12 Jahre älter als Du- als Perspektive aufzeigst so gilt das auch für Dich.
Denn bei einem Rezidv hättest auch Du im Mittel 8 Jahre bis zu Metastase und dann noch im Mittel 5 Jahre bis zum Tod am Karzinom wenn Du nichts machst. Also im Mittel 13 Jahre, dann wärst Du 73. Mit Hornontherpie kämen noch ein paar Jahr dazu.

Die Alternativ ist zu bestrahlen, dabei die Chance, aber leider nicht die Garantie, zu haben das loszusein. 
Allerdings auf jedenfall mit mehr oder weniger Nebenwirkungen temporär oder dauerhaft leben zu müssen.

Das gilt es abzuwägen, was ich für mich auch schon tun mußte. Bisher bin ich damit zufrieden.


Alles Gute

Gruß
Wolfgang


Gruß
Wolfgang

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## rembert

Hallo Günter, bin da ein wenig unschlüssig..
Ich habe schon vielfach gehört und auch gelesen, dass es heutzutage zu mehr Rezidiven kommt, weil nervschonend operiert wird. Heisst das denn dann im Klartext, dass Restgewebe nur bei schlechten Operateuren bestehen bleibt?? und was ist mit den Prostatageweberesten am Blasenhals??? Ich denke es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit auf gutartiges Restgewebe das minimal PSA produziert. 
Vielleicht liest Herr Prof.Schostak ja mal hier mit und lässt uns seine Sicht der Dinge wissen.
Gruss
rembert

----------


## angst52

Hallo Rembert,
wollen wir uns damit beruhigen und hoffen, dass es so ist!
Wollen wir hoffen, dass unsere Operateure die berühmte unruhige Hand hatten und immer mal ein wenig haben stehen lassen.
Sonst eher nicht!
LG
Günter

----------


## angst52

Hallo Wolfgang,
danke für deine Nachricht.
Natürlich hast du Recht, jedes Lebensalter ist lebenswert.
Nur, ich wäre unter Berücksichtigung des von dir gesagtem mit 72 Jahren gelassener. Der letzte Ausreißer war eine fast Verdreifachung im selben Labor, jedoch unter 0,2.
Wenn die Volatilität so bleibt, würde ich sogar bis 0,3 oder 0,4 warten. Wenn sich der Wert aber bei größer 0,2 einbrennt, na, dann muss ich wohl.
Ich möchte einfach Zeit schinden, denn durch die Nebenwirkungen wird die Gesamtsituation nicht besser, ich aber älter. Wenn ich mit der Bestrahlung mal Glück haben sollte, treffen die den Herd auch mit einem PSA von 0,4 und wenn ich Pech habe, treffen die den Herd mit 0,2 nicht und außer Nebenwirkungen ist nichts passiert.
Für mich bleiben die Nebenwirkungen am Darm der Dreh-und Angelpunkt. Was mit den Schleimhäuten in der Harnröhre passiert und mit den Dichtflächen der Schließmuskel, weiß auch keiner.
Mir wurde die Erstbestrahlung dadurch ausgeredet, dass sich die Inkontinenz bei der OP mit 2 % gleich einstellen *kann*, jedoch sich nach einer Bestrahlung mit einem höheren Prozentsatz in zehn Jahren einstellen *wird*.
Was habe ich nun eigentlich gekonnt?
Ich lebe weiter von PSA zu PSA – die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!
LG
Günter

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Günter und Rembert und alle anderen die mitlesen.

Gutartiges Restgewebe steht im Zusammenhang mit den heutigen Nervschonenden OP - der Nervenbereich wird geschont sonst wäre es ja keine Nervschonende OP plus geht die Prostata ja in die Blase über auch hier gibt es keine Unterscheidung 
wie in einem Schachspiel wweiss oder schwarz.

Fakt ist das es heute öfters Rest PSA Werte gibt wie früher, ich bin mir sicher das dies auch jedem OP Urologen klar ist und dieses das auch regelmässsig Ihren Patienten so weitergeben.

Fakt ist das PSA Werte ausgelöst durch ein Karzinom sich nicht mehr zurückbilden, sprich wenn der Wert mal gestiegen ist geht er nicht mehr zurück. Dies im Gegensatz zu gutartigen Restgewebe welches sich warum auch immer entzünden kann und 
die PSA Werte sich somit wieder zurück entwicklen können.

Ich habe das selber ja schon erlebt Wert gib auf 0.287 also auf den Wert für einen Bestrahlungstermin, welchen ich an anstehen hatte letzte Kontrollmessung ergab dann einen Wert von 0.016. ( alle Werte wurden doppelt geprüft sprich neue Blutproben ).

Also es gibt sicher die Möglichkeit von gutartigen Restgewebe siehe auch die Aussage zur Martini Klinik welche sicher einen guten Ruf geniesst.

Dir Günter wünsche ich alles Gute der PSA Wert von 0.05 sollte dich eigentlich nicht beunruhigen Bestrahlungen sind leider auch nicht ohne und wenn es dann soweit sein sollte stehen die Chancen dann auch nur bei scheinbar 50 %.

Wie schlecht ist dann ein Wert von 0.05.

Gruss Andy

----------


## angst52

Lieber Andy,
du bist ja richtig energisch geworden  zu Recht  ich glaube, mir sind die Nerven durchgegangen.
Irgendwo hast du Recht, ein neuer Krebs geht in vier Wochen nicht zurück!
Dazu kommt, die Herren Professoren wissen nicht, woher die Ausreißer nach oben kommen. Andy, dein Profil verkörpert das Musterbeispiel eines krassen PSA-Verlaufes an sich, denn bei dir hat sich ja der Wert innerhalb von vier Wochen von fast 0,3 auf 0,016 reduziert.
Keiner hat damals mit dir so gefiebert und gelitten wie ich, ich drückte dir beide Daumen und es hat geholfen  du bist auf einem guten Weg.
Solange die Volatilität so groß bleibt und kein eindeutiger Trend erkennbar ist, sollte man, so schwer es auch fällt, ruhig bleiben und abwarten können.
Andy, diesen Entscheidungsnotstand kann nur jemand nachvollziehen, der ihn erlebt hat  ich lebe ihn gerade aus und es ist furchtbar.
Was ich vergessen habe: Nach der OP musste ich besonders lange auf meinen histologischen Befund warten. Mein Prof. begründete das so, dass die Pathologen ohne Ansehen der Person in regelmäßigen Abständen mal eine Probe besonders tiefgründig prüfen  das war ausgerechnet meine Probe. Patienten die nach mir operiert wurden hatten längst ihr Ergebnis und bei mir wurde nicht nur ich, sondern auch mein Prof. unruhig, weil ich ihn immer danach fragte. Aus heutiger Sicht eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen, dass ich mich auf die R0 und negative Lymphknoten wirklich verlassen kann.
Es gibt noch viel Ungereimtes in Sachen Prostata und wir müssen damit leben!
Eins noch: Ein Kurfreund (wir stehen noch in Kontakt), der Kapseldurchbruch hatte und R1 im Befund, einseitig Nerv erhaltend (ihm wurde eine prophylaktische Bestrahlung empfohlen), hat stets einen nicht nachweisbaren PSA-Befund  auch das gibt es! (ich habe ihm empfohlen, die Bestrahlung erst einmal zu vergessen).
Ich danke euch allen für eure Hinweise  es bleibt eine schwere Zeit!
LG
Günter

----------


## Andy63

Lieber Günter 

Ich weiss was du meinst und ich kenne das Gefühl. Leider wird jeder weitere PSA Test die gleichen Gefühle auslösen.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen für den nächsten Test. 

Gruss Andy

----------


## manfred69

Hallo angst52,
Falls Du noch nicht auf eine Therapie festgelegt bist,mache Dich mit der Protonen-Therapie vertraut.
Siehe auch meinen Bericht vom 26.02.2012
Gruss manfred69

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
der letzte Wert (0,06) ist nicht super niedrig aber ein relativ gleichmäßiges Mittelmaß.
Mein Urologe hat die Kontrollfrist auf ein halbes Jahr angehoben, was mich zuversichtlich macht.
Ich wünsche allen Freunden im Forum alles Gute!
LG
Günter

----------


## rembert

Hallo Günter
nicht super niedrig, aber niedriger als beim letzten Mal und das ist doch eine schöne Tendenz. Geniesse den Sommer 
Gruss
Rembert

----------


## angst52

Hallo Rembert,
danke, ich wünsche dir ebenfalls alles Gute und keine neuen Krankheiten - sind wir doch alle "ausreichend versorgt".
Entschuldige die Ironie, mich hat aber seit Wochen ein Bandscheibenvorfall und nun eine ordentliche Thrombose erwischt, glaub mir, das hätte ich zum Glück nicht wirklich gebraucht.
LG
Günter

----------


## angst52

und nichts als Aufregung im Vorfeld.
0,05 ist für mich ein sehr guter Wert, da er den Durchschnitt repräsentiert und weiter festigt, ich bin sehr zufrieden!
LG an alle Freunde hier im Forum
Günter

----------


## Andy63

> und nichts als Aufregung im Vorfeld.
> 0,05 ist für mich ein sehr guter Wert, da er den Durchschnitt repräsentiert und weiter festigt, ich bin sehr zufrieden!
> LG an alle Freunde hier im Forum
> Günter


Guten Abend Günter

Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet und wünsche dir eine gute und glückliche Zeit.

Andy

----------


## angst52

*Allen Freunden ein angenehmes, erfolgreiches, vielleicht auch glückliches und relativ gesundes Jahr 2013.
*LG
Günter

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
heute habe ich mein zweitschlechtestes PSA-Ergebnis seit der OP erhalten.
Ich dachte, ich bin über den Berg.
Die Blutentnahme war auch noch an meinem Geburtstag, ich glaube, das sollte man künftig lassen.

0,11 µg/l 

In ca. vier Wochen werde ich den Test wiederholen, dann kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit.
LG
Günter

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Günter

Ich hätte sehr gerne was anderes von dir gelesen...................

Aber noch ist nicht entschieden, du machst immer noch Feinmessungen. 

Alles ich möglich du kennst ja meine Geschichte.

Ich glaube an das Gute und Drücke dir zur Reserve die Daumen.

Gruss und alles Gute Andy

----------


## angst52

Hallo Andy,
danke für dein Daumendrücken.
Wenn ich wieder im grünen Bereich bin, so um die 0,05, werde ich mit meinem behandelnden Professor darüber reden, ob es denn nicht sinnvoller wäre, in Anbetracht meiner sensiblen Psyche, die sensitive Messung zu beenden und nur noch eine Dezimalstelle (sog. Urologenmessung) zu machen.
Mir reicht es nämlich, ich hätte es bei 0,1 gar nicht gemerkt!
Ich wünsche dir und allen anderen Freunden ein schönes Pfingstfest, bei uns geht es auf die Weinmeile (Bad Kösen - Naumburg), Hauptsache das Wetter passt, dann vergesse ich hundertpro meine Befindlichkeiten.
LG
Günter

----------


## rembert

Drücke dir auch alle Daumen Günter.  Nichts ist unmöglich.
gruss  rembert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn ich wieder im grünen Bereich bin, so um die 0,05, werde ich mit meinem behandelnden Professor darüber reden, ob es denn nicht sinnvoller wäre, in Anbetracht meiner sensiblen Psyche, die sensitive Messung zu beenden und nur noch eine Dezimalstelle (sog. Urologenmessung) zu machen.





>  Am 09.03.2010 OP ...
> nach der Methode:  http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d....113027.0.html
> 
> Fünf Wochen nach OP der erste PSA: Soll:<0,1 Ist: 0,025
> Neun Wochen nach OP der zweite PSA: Ist: 0,036
> fünf Monate nach OP der dritte PSA Ist: 0,09
> acht Monate nach OP Ist: 0,056 (09.11.10)
> Kontrollmessung Ist: 0,056 (17.11.10)
> 11 Monate nach OP Ist: 0,07 (16.02.11)
> ...


Mir scheint die Erklärung für dieses PSA-Auf und Ab im sehr tiefen Bereich einfach:

Bei der gewählten OP-Methode "Erhalt-des-inneren-Schliessmuskels-bei-radikaler-Prostatektomie" bleiben wohl auch
Teile von Prostatagewebe erhalten. Und die produzieren weiterhin geringe Mengen PSA, mal gereizt oder entzündet etwas mehr, mal beruhigt wieder weniger. Ein Krebsgeschehen würde auch im Bereich von einigen Hundersteln ng/ml stetig nach oben zeigen. 
Beunruhigen brauchen Dich erst drei steigende Werte in Reihe ohne folgenden Abfall. Die hast Du nicht.

Sprich doch mal mit Deinem Professor über diese Theorie.

Die Messungen einfach bei 0.1ng/ml ausblenden ist wenig sinnvoll, nachdem Du die Messreihe eine Grössenordnung tiefer angelegt hast. Wegschauen ändert die Werte nicht. Sinnvoller ist es, sich wieder mal die vielgeschmähten Patientenleitlinien zu Gemüte zu führen:



> *Rezidiv*.  Die  Leitlinie definiert es wie folgt: 
> wenn  nachradikaler  Prostatektomieder  PSA-Wert  auf  mehr  als 
> *0,2 ng/ml* ansteigt (bestätigt durch eine zweite Messung)


Du bist noch nie auch nur in die Nähe dieses Schwellenwertes gekommen und auch der
Verlauf weist in keiner Weise auf ein Rezidiv hin.


Carpe diem!
Puistola

----------


## Hvielemi

> Carpe diem!
> Puistola


Da hab ich doch glatt wieder mal den Namen unseres leider verlassenen Hofes
 in Lappland hingeschrieben, statt meinen dortigen Spitznamen.

Also:

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hvielemi,
nun ist wieder ein halbes Jahr rum und ich lese leider erst jetzt deine Nachricht. Hast du doch so recht, wenn du sagst, weggucken bringt nichts. Mein neuestes Ergebnis liegt vor und ich werde meinem Urologen vorschlagen, die Nachsorge auf einen Jahresrhythmus auszudehnen.
Ich glaube, mit 0,06 bestätige ich die Reihe weiter und bestätige auch deine Ansicht vom PSA-Verlauf.
Ich werde damit leben müssen, niemals 0,00 zu erreichen, doch kann ich mir vorstellen, damit auch gut zu leben, wenn denn dieser Kontrollwahn langsam weniger wird bzw. ganz aufhört.
Ich wünsche dir und allen anderen Mitstreitern persönlich alles Gute und ein lebenswertes Leben ohne ...
LG
Günter

----------


## rembert

Hallo Günther,
bei uns beiden spielt ja der PSA ähnlich verrückt..  freue mich für dein Ergebnis und würde den Rhythmus auch auf ein Jahr ausdenen.
LG   Rembert

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
wieder ist ein halbes Jahr rum und ich musste prüfen lassen, was denn mein PSA-Wert so hergibt. Die Aufregung ist immer dabei, obwohl es doch nun schon viereinhalb Jahre her ist - vielleicht hört die Aufregung auch nie auf.
Nach einer mir schon bekannten Größenordnung von 0,06 sagte mein Urologe, wenn auch kein guter, doch aber ein gleichmäßiger Verlauf, was im Endeffekt doch ein guter ist - er war zufrieden und ich auch.
In einem halben Jahr soll ich wieder kommen.
Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob man nach der Prostatektomie innerhalb der ersten fünf Jahre dreimal zur Kur fahren kann? Ich war zur AHB und im Folgejahr zur Reha, nun möchte ich noch mal fahren, da ich mir einbilde, dies mal so gehört zu haben.
Über diesen oder jenen Hinweis würde ich mich sehr freuen, danke.
LG
Günter
alias angst52

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
da bin ich wohl einem Irrglauben aufgesessen, denn mehrere Kurpatienten haben behauptet, dass man eine zweite REHA innerhalb von fünf Jahren beantragen/durchführen könne.
Heute habe ich es schriftlich bekommen, es gibt nur die Möglichkeit eine oder vielleicht zwei REHA innerhalb einer Zweijahresfrist zu beantragen.
Eine REHA innerhalb der Zweijahresfrist habe ich genutzt und eine Fünfjahresfrist gibt es nicht.
Vielleicht kann doch dieser oder jener Freund etwas dazu beitragen, selbst wenn es nur eine Bestätigung dieses misslichen Gedankens ist, danke.
LG
Günter
Alis angst52

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich war zur AHB und im Folgejahr zur Reha, 
> nun möchte ich noch mal fahren, da ich mir einbilde, 
> dies mal so gehört zu haben.


Ob Du nochmal "fahren" solltest, hängt nicht davon ab, 
ob Du Dir "einbilde(st), dies mal so gehört zu haben",
oder ob das zulässig oder üblich oder die Regel sei,
sondern davon, ob Du eine erneute Reha brauchest.
Diese Frage solltest Du zuerst beantworten, und dann
wird dein Arzt gegebenenfalls schon das Richtige an
die Krankenkasse zu schreiben wissen.

Schön, dass Dein PSA-Wert seit Jahren partout 
keine Aufwärtstendenz zeigt. 
Mach weiter so.

auch LG
Hvielemi

----------


## angst52

Hallo Hvielemi,
man könnte meinen, du bist bei der Rentenversicherung angestellt. Natürlich hast du Recht, doch wird einem nichts hinterher getragen, selbst wenn es dir zusteht, man muss sich schon selbst bemühen. Und ich habe mich bemüht, doch hier der Spruch: Mühe allein reicht nicht!
Ich hätte es wirklich gebraucht, denn die Volatilität des PSA zerrt irre an den Nerven. Leider ist das kein medizinischer Grund, es sei denn, ich gehe zum Nervenarzt.
Spaß beiseite, ich habe mich "irren lassen" und nun ist es gut und ich brauche mir keine Vorwürfe machen, es nicht versucht zu haben - du weißt doch, hinterher kommen die ganz Schlauen.
Ich wünsche dir alles Gute.
LG
Günter
Ach so, vielen Dank für deine Wünsche!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich hätte es wirklich gebraucht, denn die Volatilität des PSA zerrt irre an den Nerven. 
> Leider ist das kein medizinischer Grund, es sei denn, ich gehe zum Nervenarzt.


Nicht zum "Nervenarzt", lieber Günter, aber vielleicht zu einem dieser 
Psychoonkologen?

Dass das Warten auf PSA-Werte und das Verdauen der Werte eine
erhebliche psychische Belastung ist, hab ich auch schon beschrieben
in meinem Blog, der übrigens gleich mit der etwas schrägen Übermittlung 
eines PSA-Wertes beginnt.
Ich hab mich bis heute nicht daran gewöhnt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## angst52

Lieber Konrad,
der Psychoonkologe wäre eine Alternative, denn davon habe ich noch nie gehört.
Ich habe in deinem Blog gelesen - wirklich interessante Beiträge.
Der Außenstehende kann nicht beurteilen, wie es ist auf den PSA-Wert zu warten und wenn mal einer ausreißt und dann der Hinweis kommt: "Wenn der weiter nach oben geht, bleibt nur die Bestrahlung".
Das ist wie das Fegefeuer, durch das du musst. Gut, nun gibt es sensible und unsensible Menschen, mache stört das gar nicht, doch zu denen zähle ich nicht.
LG
Günter
(melde mich wieder)

----------


## lumberjack

> Lieber Konrad,
> der Psychoonkologe wäre eine Alternative, denn davon habe ich noch nie gehört.
> ...
> Das ist wie das Fegefeuer, durch das du musst. Gut, nun gibt es sensible und unsensible Menschen, mache stört das gar nicht, doch zu denen zähle ich nicht.


Hallo Günter,

neben dem von Konrad empfohlenen Psychoonkologen könnte dir langfristig eine Psychotherapie helfen.




> Ich hätte es wirklich gebraucht, denn die Volatilität des PSA zerrt irre  an den Nerven. Leider ist das kein medizinischer Grund, es sei denn,  ich gehe zum Nervenarzt.


"Nervenarzt" passt wohl eher zu Neurologe ☺

Alles Gute

Jack

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> "Nervenarzt" passt wohl eher zu Neurologe ☺


Ein Neurologe ist ein Nervenarzt, und ist eine Disziplin der Humanmedizin. Die Neurologie ist die Lehre von den Erkrankungen des Nervensystems.  (Neuron = Nerv)

Die Psychoonkologie dagegen ist eine Disziplin der klinischen Psychologie (Verhaltenstherapie) und hat mit der Neurologie nichts zu tun.  (Psyche = Seele)
Diese hilft Krebsbetroffene mit ihrer Situation zurechtzukommen, gibt Hilfestellung, das nehmen von Aengsten, Hilfe bei der Therapiewahl und so weiter und so fort... Diese sind in der Regel zugelassene diplomierte Psychotherapeuten. Auch viele Aerzte haben eine Zusatzausbildung in der klinischen Psychologie und arbeiten psychotherapeutisch.

Ich selbst war ca. 1 Jahr nach meiner Diagnose in psychoonkologischer Behandlung. Das Beste was ich in Punkto PCa getan habe.
Im übrigen ist dies auch eine Kassenleistung, nur zur Info.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## lumberjack

> Ein Neurologe ist ein Nervenarzt, und ist eine Disziplin der Humanmedizin. Die Neurologie ist die Lehre von den Erkrankungen des Nervensystems.  (Neuron = Nerv)


Sorry Helmut,

scheinbar habe ich hier unnötig Verwirrung gestiftet, weil Günter mit seinem Problem den "Nervenarzt" erwähnt hat. Und da sind wir uns wohl einig: das ist der Neurologe. Der kann Günter bei diesem Problem leider nicht wirklich helfen.




> Die Psychoonkologie dagegen ist eine Disziplin der klinischen  Psychologie (Verhaltenstherapie) und hat mit der Neurologie nichts zu  tun.  (Psyche = Seele)
> Diese hilft Krebsbetroffene mit ihrer Situation zurechtzukommen, gibt  Hilfestellung, das nehmen von Aengsten, Hilfe bei der Therapiewahl und  so weiter und so fort... Diese sind in der Regel zugelassene diplomierte  Psychotherapeuten.


Der Psychoonkologe war Konrad's Empfehlung - natürlich 1. Wahl.

Als Alternative hatte ich dann (leider etwas oberflächlich) eine Psychtherapie empfohlen - logischerweise bei einem Psychotherapeuten. Ersatzweise, weil gute Psychoonkologen leider nicht überall und sofort verfügbar sind.
Bei Psychotherapeuten gibt es auch verschiedene Fach- und Spezialisierungsrichtungen bzw. Tätigkeitsschwerpunkte (verschiedene Ängste, Problembewältigung usw.).

Jack

ach so:



> Ich selbst war ca. 1 Jahr nach meiner Diagnose in psychoonkologischer Behandlung. Das Beste was ich in Punkto PCa getan habe.


Ich auch. Allerdings psychotherapeutischer Behandlung. Sofort bewilligte Kassenleistung waren 25 Sitzungen. Nach 8 Sitzungen habe ich jedoch erst einmal unterbrochen, weil es mir deutlich besser ging.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Als Alternative hatte ich dann (leider etwas oberflächlich) eine Psychtherapie empfohlen - logischerweise bei einem Psychotherapeuten. Ersatzweise, weil gute Psychoonkologen leider nicht überall und sofort verfügbar sind.
> Bei Psychotherapeuten gibt es auch verschiedene Fach- und Spezialisierungsrichtungen bzw. Tätigkeitsschwerpunkte (verschiedene Ängste, Problembewältigung usw.)


Um das Thema abzuschliessen Jack hier ein Hinweis dazu.

Der Psychoonkologe ist vom Fach ein ausgebilderter Psychotherapeut, sollte er zumindest sein. Bei ihm kommt hinzu, dass er sich auf die Psyche, das Seelenleben von Krebspatienten spezialisiert hat. Dazu gehört die Konfliktbewältigung, Lebensumstellungshilfen, ein adäquates, individuelles, Aufarbeiten der Diagnose etc. Zudem ist er mit dem Krankheitsbild sämtlicher Krebsenitäten vertraut ist. Sprich, Kenntnisse über biol. Krebsmarker, Behandlungsoptionen usw. Er versteht es zudem, ärztl. Befunde Patientenverständlich zu interpretieren.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## lumberjack

Guten Morgen Helmut,

besser kann man es wohl nicht erklären.

Jack

(Meine Frau ist als Psychotherapeutin und Ausbilderin für AT und PMR tätig)

----------


## Heribert

> Der Psychoonkologe ist vom Fach ein ausgebilderter Psychotherapeut, sollte er zumindest sein. Bei ihm kommt hinzu, dass er sich auf die Psyche, das Seelenleben von Krebspatienten spezialisiert hat. Dazu gehört die Konfliktbewältigung, Lebensumstellungshilfen, ein adäquates, individuelles, Aufarbeiten der Diagnose etc. Zudem ist er mit dem Krankheitsbild sämtlicher Krebsenitäten vertraut ist. Sprich, Kenntnisse über biol. Krebsmarker, Behandlungsoptionen usw. Er versteht es zudem, ärztl. Befunde Patientenverständlich zu interpretieren.


Eine differnziertere Beschreibung zur Berufsbezeichnung hält das *DKFZ* vor. *Dort* wird auch all das erklärt, was den Krebskranken wieder ins psychische Gleichgewicht bringen kann.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
meinen fünfjährigen Befund musste ich wegen eines Oberschenkelhalsbruches aussetzen, bin vom Fahrrad (im Stand) gefallen (ohne Alkohol). 
Heute der Befund nach fünfeinhalb Jahren nach OP: 0,09
Bin eigentlich nicht so glücklich, da schlechter als letztes Mal, doch muss ich sagen: "Ich hatte Sex und war auch mit dem Rad unterwegs"
Ob diese alte Entschuldigung noch zählt, kann ich auch mit Bestimmtheit nicht sagen. Radfahren ist die einzige Fortbewegung und Fettverbrennung, wo ich keine Probleme mit der Hüfte und dem Bein (Bein noch von BS-Vorfällen, ungünstige Konstellation mit OSH-Bruch) habe.
Nur eine kleine Sofortmeldung, mehr sollte es nicht sein.
Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

> Heute der Befund nach fünfeinhalb Jahren nach OP: 0,09
> Bin eigentlich nicht so glücklich, da schlechter als letztes Mal, doch ...


Lieber Günter

Du hattest schon heftigere PSA-Anstiege, und die gingen jedesmal wieder zurück.
Es wird auch diesesmal wieder so sein. Grundrauschen nennt man so was.

Weiterhin viel Freude beim Sex und beim Velofahren
wünscht Dir

Konrad

----------


## angst52

Lieber Konrad,
ich erinnere mich noch gern an unsere PN, du hast mir irre geholfen.
In Dankbarkeit 
Günter

----------


## angst52

Hallo alle miteinander,
liebe Freunde,
ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern und Leidensgenossen ein gesegnetes wie frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, verbunden mit aller erdenklichen Gesundheit oder besser, ohne neuer Krankheit, gesund werden wir ja nicht wieder, die wächst nicht nach.
Liebe Grüße
Günter alias angst52

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
es ist wieder ein Jahr vergangen und ich hoffe, es sind alle noch gut beieinander an Bord.
Ich musste nun wieder zur PSA-Messung und habe 0,08 (letztes Jahr 0,09).
Da mein Leben nur noch vom orthopädischen Leidensdruck bestimmt wird, kann ich die Urologie sicher abhaken. Letztens ärgerte mich eine Varikozele, doch ist das nun nach acht Wochen kaum noch zu spüren - weiß nicht, ob ich dem Urologen überhaupt etwas sage?
So vergeht eine Woche nach der anderen und Monat für Monat - die Zeit rennt förmlich. Ein Gutes hat es, man verpasst nichts und braucht auch keine Angst zu haben, etwas zu verpassen - es wird allgemein nicht besser!
Interessant noch nach etwas Polemik, mir wurde der Schwerbehindertenstatus von 50 % aberkannt, als wäre mir eine neue Prostata gewachsen oder eine Prothese wäre an ihre Stelle getreten - da habe ich mir schon meinen Teil gedacht.
LG
Günter alias angst52

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
nach einem Jahr wieder mal eine Meldung von mir.
Mein PSA schein eingefroren und liegt wie so oft bei 0,08.
Wenn ich bei meinem Urologen war melde ich mich noch Mal.
Liebe Grüße
Günter alias angst52

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mein PSA schein eingefroren und liegt wie so oft bei 0,08.


Klar, lieber Günter, Du hast ja noch den inneren Schliessmuskel.
Der sezerniert eben etwas PSA. Das entspricht somit einem
Null-Ergebnis bei einer normalen RPE, bei der dieser wichtige
Muskel mit rausgeschnitten wird.

Dein Nickname "Angst" hat seine Berechtigung wohl verloren.
Gratuliere!
Konrad

----------


## angst52

Lieber Konrad,
mir ist deine Aussage noch nicht bekannt. Der Professor, der mich operiert hat sagt, ich solle mir keinen Kopf machen, alles schön und mit der PSA-Messung aufhören.
Der Professor, der mich ambulant betreut sagt, es wäre beidseitig Nerven erhaltend operiert und dadurch könnte noch etwas Prostatagewebe stehen geblieben sein.
Schließmuskel (innere) erhaltend bin ich operiert, das ist korrekt. Der steckt wohl etwas mit Anteil Blase in der Prostata, sicher schwer zu selektieren.
Mein betreuender Prof. Urologe wollte mich das letzte Mal schon aus der Betreuung entlassen.
Was meint ihr: Soll ich das machen oder lieber einmal im Jahr dort aufschlagen?
LG
Günter
(Hallo Konrad, würde mich über eine PN sehr freuen)

----------


## Hvielemi

Nun, lieber Günter,
irgendwo muss das Rest-PSA herkommen.
Die Nerverhaltung, der innere Schliessmuskel, was immer haben
stabil PSA-exprimierendes Gewebe zurückgelassen.
Deinen Ärzten kann ich folgen: Dein PSA ist quasi stabil, also kein Krebs.

Dazu, wann man die PSA-Überwachung einstelle, habe ich persönlich 
keine Erfahrung. Ich messe alle zwei bis drei Wochen mit doppeltem
oder halben PSA, je nach Stand im Therapiezyklus ... ;-((

Auch per PN könnte ich Dir nicht mehr dazu sagen.
Konrad

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
komme gerade vom Urologen und halte meinen sensitiven PSA-Wert in den Händen, wie immer 0,08 ug/l.
Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich mich hier verabschieden soll oder nicht.
Die Entscheidung ist gefallen:
Ich habe hier so viel Zuwendung und Hilfe erfahren, dass ich dem Forum treu bleibe, nur um meine Erfahrung zu teilen.
LG
Günter alias angst52

----------


## angst52

Entschuldigung,
bin etwas durch den Wind, suche auch meine Nachricht von eben und habe auf eine alte Nachricht von Konrad geantwortet. Ich erfuhr vom Ableben Konrads und bin zu tiefst betroffen.
Es tut mir so unheimlich weh, an einen ehemaligen Freund geschrieben zu haben.
Es tut mir leid.
Günter

Danke dir Konrad,
ich habe noch im Ohr, dass 2011 mich mein Urologe wegen 0,11 bestrahlen wollte.
Da war ich ganz schön durch den Wind.
Bin wieder ruhig und sehe dem Termin entspannt entgegen.
LG
Günter

----------


## angst52

Liebe Freunde,
und wieder ist ein Jahr herumgegangen und es war noch nicht mal das Schlechteste. War mit dem Rad von Magdeburg bis nach Cuxhaven gefahren und habe gestern die 2.000 km-Marke durchfahren. (fahre Rad nur im Sommer)
Natürlich ist mein PSA-Wert wieder schlecht und liegt wie voriges Jahr bei 0,12.
Mein Urologe hat mir schon voriges Jahr ein PET-CT angedroht und ich weiß wonach er suchen will. Das werde ich wohl über mich ergehen lassen müssen.
Bringen wir es schnell hinter uns - nur die Wahrheit bringt uns weiter.
Ich werde berichten.
LG Günter

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Natürlich ist mein PSA-Wert wieder schlecht und liegt wie voriges Jahr bei 0,12.


Moin Günter,

bei dem PSA würde ich nichts machen. Lass Dich vom Urologe nnicht überreden PSMA/PET/CT
zu machen. Wenn du schmerzlos 2.000 Kilometer radeln kannst, geht es Dir doch recht gut.

Meine PKH: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Gruß Harald

----------


## angst52

Hallo Harald, ich hatte auch vor Monaten mal heftigen Harndrang, den ich, wenn er kam, kaum anhalten konnte. Habe etwas zur Desensibilisierung bekommen, doch nur zweimal eingenommen, hat sich wieder gegegben. Sage mal, mal so mal so, meistens ist es normal, vermute nervlich, da meine unteren Bandscheiben beide operiert sind und so dünn wie Rasierklingen sind. Da werden die Nerven, die den Unterleib versorgen schon mal in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Ansonsten fühle ich mich beim Radfahren am wohlsten und meiner LWS und Hüfte geht es auch gut.
Das Schöne, meine Baustelle ist nicht nur die Prostata, ich habe noch genug Ablenkung (grins).
Mache mich jetzt los auf den Elsterradweg von Leipzig nach Halle (erst S-Bahn bis leipzig)
Bis denne

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Günter,

zur Info mal meine aktuelle tägliche Medikamentierung:

Morgens vor dem Frühstück eine CBD-Öl Kapsel 10% von EifelSan.

Etwas später, aber auch vor dem Frühstück 1 x 150 mg Bicalutamid.

Nach dem Frühstück und nach dem Abendessen:

1 x 100 mg ASS

1 x 1000 IE Vigantoletten

1 x 5 mg Amlodipin

1 x 32 mg Candesartan

Meine Frau ist übrigens überzeugt, dass die CBD-Öl Kapsel
evtl. Schmerzaufkommen beseitigt, was ich bis jetzt bestätigen kann.

Gruß Harald

----------


## angst52

Hallo Harald,
warum nimmst du so viel Medikamente? Heute hat mir erst meine HÄ erlaubt den Blutdrucksenker abzusetzen. Dann nehme ich nur noch wenig gegen Blutfette und Blutverdünner, alles von der kleinsten Dosis die Hälfte.
Seit dem 14.09.20 nehme ich auch CBD-Öl als Tropfen früh 4 Tropfen. Warum weiß ich nicht, spüre nichts. Warte mal noch ab, habe ja zwei Flaschen mit je 10% igem Öl.
LG Günter

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Harald,
> warum nimmst du so viel Medikamente? Heute hat mir erst meine HÄ erlaubt den Blutdrucksenker abzusetzen. Dann nehme ich nur noch wenig gegen Blutfette und Blutverdünner, alles von der kleinsten Dosis die Hälfte.
> Seit dem 14.09.20 nehme ich auch CBD-Öl als Tropfen früh 4 Tropfen. Warum weiß ich nicht, spüre nichts. Warte mal noch ab, habe ja zwei Flaschen mit je 10% igem Öl.
> LG Günter


Hallo Günter,

mit diese Medikamenten und in dieser Reihenfolge bin zumindest ich bislang gut zurechtgekommen..

Gruß  Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Günter,

zur erläuternden Ergänzung:

weil durch das tägliche Bicalutamid 150 mg der Blutdruck ansteigt, nehme ich:

Nach dem Frühstück und nach dem Abendessen täglich:

1 x 100 mg ASS

1 x 1000 IE Vigantoletten

1 x 5 mg Amlodipin

1 x 32 mg Candesartan

Gruß Harald

----------


## angst52

Hallo Harald,
ich habe erst nächste Woche den Termin beim Urologen, bis dahin hat es keinen Sinn weiter zu oraceln.
Bis dahin
LG Günter

----------


## angst52

Hallo Harald, Ihr Lieben,
ich habe mich nun wieder beruhigt, denn, außer Sturm im Wasserglas war nichts.
Mein PSA-Wert ist so schlecht wie letztes Jahr und damit wäre ein PET-CT nicht gerechtfertigt, denn der signifikante Anstieg wäre Vorrausetzung.
  So hat sich alles entspannt und ich schlafe auch wieder besser.
  Der Beigeschmack ist jedoch nicht weg, denn, als ich mein Krebs suchte, waren auch vier Jahre lang alle Biopsien negativ, bis ich mich selbst auf den Weg machte.
  Mein ab und zu heftiger Blasendruck/Entleerungsdruck wird nun den Bandscheibenvorfällen der LWS zugeordnet, denn er ärgert mich ab und zu und dann ist es über lange Zeit wieder wie immer, völlig normal.
  Na ja, weitere 12 Monate kommen mit allen Höhen und Tiefen auf mich zu, denn die Prostata ist ja nicht das Einzige was einen so belastet.
  Euch allen eine gute Zeit und lasst euch nicht vergrämen  es geht weiter, auch wenn der Glaube daran nicht leicht fällt.
  LG
  Günter

----------


## rembert

Hallo Günter,
wir haben ja einen ähnlichen Verlauf.
Mein PSA ist jetzt nach 10 Jahren bei 0.13 gelandet.
Bin leider seit 2 Jahren erwerbsunfähig und fast komplett an die Wohnung gebunden durch andere Erkrankungen.
Die Bestrahlung wäre für mich eine enorme Anstrengung und ich werde es so lange wie möglich rauszögern.
Plane erst bei 0.5 ein PET machen zu lassen.
Ist bei mir auch finanziell kaum machbar.
Hoffe noch auf Georg und das stagnieren bei 0.4.
Ab wann planst du Aktiv zu werden?
Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## angst52

Hallo Rembert, 
in der Tat, wir haben den gleichen Verlauf. Mein Urologe drohte mir auch schon mit dem PET-CT und ich habe mich enorm aufgeregt. Als es dann so weit war meinte er, ohne einen signifikanten Anstieg machen wir kein PET-CT.
Erst mal ein Jahr rausgeschoben. Meine Resektionsränder waren "0", also ohne Befund. Vielleicht ist der histologische Befund auch nur Kaffeesatzlesen?
Ein Kurfreund von mir hat R=1 und hat seit neun Jahren ein PSA von 0,00? Was soll ich da sagen?
Das PET-CT zahlt meiner Information nach die Kasse, wenn dein Urologe die Notwendigkleit begründet.
Ja, ich wünsche dir alles Gute und Kopf hoch - ich fühle mich auch Scheiße - es geht weiter.
LG Günter

----------


## rembert

Hallo Günter,
mein Urologe springt auch immer hin und her.
Ich muss im November wieder zum messen.
Vor 0.5 werde ich defintiv nichts unternehmen.
Mit 53 werde ich wahrscheinlich auch alle Langzeitfolgen der Bestrahlung mitnehmen.
Bin ja auch R 0 Patient.
Aber dachte immer, dass wäre ein Vorteil ;-)
Drücke dir auch weiterhin die Daumen
Gruß
Rembert

----------


## angst52

Hallo Rembert,
der Meinung war ich auch, dass R=0 gut ist? Wir lassen uns nicht verrückt machen und deine Einstellung mit 0,5 ist insoweit richtig.
Ich gehe nur einmal im Jahr zum Urologen.
Vielleicht meldest du dich danach mal unverbindlich.
Alles Gute.
LG Günter

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Rembert,

ich habe einmal in deinem alten Tread geantwortet.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...274#post130274

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## rembert

Danke Hartmut

----------


## angst52

Hallo Freunde,
da bin ich wieder. Im September habe ich wieder den PSA-Wert feststellen lassen: 0,13, im Vorjahr 0,12. Mein Urologe meint, den können wir nun beerdigen, denn nach 11 Jahren ist ein steiler Anstieg nicht mehr wahrscheinlich, da steht noch irgendwo Prostatagewebe. Meine Hypersensibilität der Blase hat sich nicht gelegt. Seit einem Jahr kann ich den Entleerungswillen nicht mehr hinauszögern. Mictonorm 30 mg und Tovedeso 3,5 mg haben nur dazu geführt, dass die Blase sich nicht vollständig entleert und der Wasserstrahl sehr gehemmt ist - muss pressen. Wir wollen mal 14 Tage nichts machen? Hat jemand eine Idee? Habe schon Granufink femina ausprobiert - doch ohne zielführendes Ergebnis. Diesen nicht steuerbaren Entleerungsdruck empfinde ich als sehr lästig. Freue mich über jede Idee.
Ganz liebe Grüße Günter

----------


## angst52

Hallo Freunde,
  ich langweile euch sicherlich!
  Mein PSA steigt ganz langsam an (0,15), wobei mein Arzt meint, es wäre nicht signifikant und nach 12 Jahren bräuchte ich mir keinen Kopf mehr machen. Über meine Dranginkontinenz habe ich schon geschrieben, was dadurch natürlich nicht besser wird, doch nehme ich Granufink femina (habe ich mir selbst verordnet), am Abend eine und Früh eine. Die schulmedizinischen Medikamente vertrage ich nicht, alle nicht - totale Augentrockenheit.

  Mit den Granufink femina geht es einigermaßen, wenn es nicht die Einbildung ist oder eh nur eigene Nervosität. Mal renne ich laufend zum WC, manchmal fahre ich mit einem ¼ L Salbei-Tee mit dem Pkw 400 km durch. Das soll mir mal einer erklären?
  Ich wurschtle so weiter, obwohl die Dranginkontinenz hätte ich nicht noch gebraucht, jetzt fängt die Jahreszeit mit laubarmer Vegetation an – schwierig unterwegs in der Stadt mit Pinkeln.
  Ich wünsche euch alles Gute
  und haltet durch.
  Eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit
  und lG Günter

----------


## W. Werner

Ist die Dranginkontinenz Folge des PCA? Wenn nicht, würde ich die sehr erfolgreiche diesbezügliche Behandlung meiner Frau "ausgraben"!

----------


## angst52

hallo Werner,
ich kann das nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, denn es hat sich erst 10 Jahre nach der OP eingestellt. Vorher lebte ich relativ sorgenfrei, jetzt habe ich nur Stress, wo ich denn auch das WC aufsuchen kann - einfach furchtbar. Wenn du mir helfen könntest, wäre das eine Option, denn alle Medikamente vom Arzt funktionieren, doch aber auch bei den Augen und das hält man nicht aus.
LG Günter

----------


## Trekker

Ich weiß nicht wie es anderen geht, aber bei mir steigt die Dranginkontinez mit dem Kaffeegenuss.

----------


## lutzi007

> Ich weiß nicht wie es anderen geht, aber bei mir steigt die Dranginkontinez mit dem Kaffeegenuss.


Das mit dem Kaffegenuss kenne ich auch.
Sobald ich etwas alkoholhaltiges zu mir nehme, werde ich sogar inkontinent.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## angst52

Hallo Trekker,
natürlich gibt es treibende Getränke wie Kaffee oder und Bier, doch kennen wir das auch aus der Zeit, wo wir meinten, wir sind gesund. Jetzt, das naßkalte Wetter ist natürlich auch nicht förderlich für das Anhalten des Entleerungsdranges. Man konnte aber immer noch den Drang, der, bei bestimmten Situationen etwas schneller eintrat, einige Zeit hinauszögern. Jetzt ist es so, wenn der Drang einsetzt, man sofort zur Entleerung kommen muss, sonst läuft es mir die Beine runter. Andererseits fahre ich manchmal im Auto mit einer Tasse Salbei-Tee 400 km ohne Anhalten und wenn dann mal angehalten wird, kann ich nicht pinkeln. (ich schrieb es schon) Mir fehlt jegliche Erklärung für dieses Verhalten.
LG Günter

----------


## Michi1

Kaffee wirkt bei mir nicht. Harntreibend ist bei mir alkoholfreies Weizen. Währen eines mit Alkohol das Gegenteil bewirkt. So reagiert jeder Körper anders.

----------


## angst52

Ich möchte mal versuchen den Sachverhalt etwas abzurunden. Sicher haben wir alle früher vor der RPE harntreibende Flüssigkeiten gekannt und jeder kann sich daran erinnern, dass beim Biertrinken, der erste Gang zur Toilette weitere in kurzer Folge nach sich zogen. Das hat mit dem was wir heute erleben wohl nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn auch früher der Harndrang einsetzte, war doch jeder noch in der Lage, in Ruhe eine Toilette aufzusuchen oder zu warten bis der Bus hält. Jetzt ist es so, dass ich mit schmerzverzerrten Gesicht oder schon mit Gangstörungen zur Entleerung schreite  das finde ich nicht normal.

  Andererseits ist der psychologische Aspekt nicht zu unterschätzen. Ist die Möglichkeit einer zwanglosen Entleerung gegeben, z. B. beim Wandern im Wald, ist fast nichts von der Dranginkontinenz zu merken. Natürlich ist wenig trinken keine Option, denn man muss seine zwei Liter Flüssigkeit am Tag trinken. Wenn ich aber lange Strecken im Auto zurücklegen muss, trinke ich nur eine Tasse Salbei-Tee und halte gut durch. Ansonsten habe ich für einen heftigen Stau immer eine Weithalsflasche im Auto  die haben übrigens auch gesunde Männer im Auto.
  Zur Psyche gibt es so viel, dass wir unser Leben lang versuchten, das vegetative Nervensystem zu beeinflussen. Nun müssen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn nichts mehr von allein funktioniert  so auch das urinieren nicht. Wir haben im Kleinkindalter gelernt, den Harndrang auszuhalten und zu steuern. Durch die RPE ist sicher auch dieser oder jener Nerv touchiert wurden und nicht mehr ganz fit.
  Wir müssen lernen damit umzugehen  wir sind eben nicht mehr ganz so elastisch, wie wir es uns manchmal wünschen.
  Mein Urologe meinte, man sollte den Umgang mit dem Harndrang trainieren! Manchmal klappt es und er lässt sich wegdrücken und er ist für lange weg, doch manchmal führt es eben zum schmerzverzerrten Gesicht und tief Luftholen.
  Ich bitte um Ideen, Lösungen und Meinungen zum Thema, vielleicht machen wir einen neuen Thread auf?
  LG Günter

----------


## W. Werner

@ Günter: Wenn Deine Dranginkontinenz erst 10 Jahre nach RPE eingetreten ist, liegt die Ursache wohl woanders, wie z. B. bei meiner Frau: Die Frauenärztin hat sie deshalb an einen Facharzt am KH Hackenbroich überwiesen. Dort wurde das Volumen ihrer Blase und der mit dem Füllgrad verbundene subjektive Harndrang ermittelt. Ergebnis: "alles nur im Kopf", aber über die vielen Jahren auch mit physischen Auswirkungen (Schwäche des Schließmuskels). Gegen die erhielt sie ein Muskel-Stimulationsgerät für 6 Wochen. Nach Rückgabe des verordneten Gerätes habe ich ein vergleichbares für unter 50 (neu!) erworben, das sie weiterhin geraume Zeit angewendet hat - mit durchschlagendem Erfolg: Auf einer Radtour machte sich bei mir nach Stunden die Blase bemerkbar (ich habe ein "Pferdeblase"!). Meine Frau: Du mußt schon??? Ergänzend zu der Schließmuskelstimulation hat sie entsprechend Empfehlung die Psyche trainiert und "vorsichtshalber nochmal auf Toilette gehen" bewußt möglichst lange unterdrückt.

----------


## angst52

Hallo Werner,

  das klingt sehr interessant und bietet eine Option zum Ansetzen.
  Ich habe ja auch so ein Tens- bzw. ReizstromgerÃ¤t zu Hause, wÃ¼sste aber nicht, mit welchem Programm ich es wo ansetzen soll. Die Empfehlung meines Urologen, die normale Entleerung zu trainieren, ist erst einmal richtig und gut, da sind wir auf einer Linie.
  Gestern war ich auf Besuch und wir feierten. Bis 22.00 h rannte ich nur auf Toilette, bis es mir peinlich wurde. Wir tranken nur Wein, was ja eigentlich nicht zum extremen Harndrang fÃ¼hrt? Ich brauchte nur in der KÃ¼che den Wasserhahn Ã¶ffnen oder von jemandem, der aus dem Klo kommt, die KlospÃ¼lung hÃ¶ren, dann konnte ich mein Wasser nicht mehr halten. ÂNach 22.00 h wurde der Hebel umgelegtÂ. Ich habe mich mit der Dranginkontinenz geoutet und von Minute an war sie weg. In der Nacht nur einmal drauÃen und dann den ganzen Vormittag bei Kaffee und Wasser gefrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckt und nicht einmal auf Toilette. War noch in der Stadt einkaufen, sonst immer mit furchtbaren Gedanken Â nichts, gar nichts!

  Verbringe schon den ganzen Tag vÃ¶llig relaxt und entspannt Â kÃ¶nnte vor Freude hÃ¼pfen, wenn es denn so bleibt?
  Ich denke auch, es ist eine Kopfsache und die Psyche ist angeknackst!

  Am Donnerstag war ich auch schon bei meiner Bekannten auf Besuch und war in der Stunde mind. viermal auf Toilette Â ich schob es ins LÃ¤cherliche und meinte, in Ihrer Wohnung ist es zu kalt? Nun habe ich mich geoutet und es scheint gut zu sein. Ich werde trotzdem das Entleerungs-Training forcieren und es nicht mehr schleifen lassen.
  Wenn es wieder schlimmer wird, gehe ich wegen der Muskelstimulierung zu meinem Urologen.

  Nochmal kurz zu deiner Fahrradtour:
  Wenn man im Sommer ungeniert schwitzen kann, war bei mir die Dranginkontinenz noch nie ein Problem, gerade beim Radfahren, verlierst du viel Wasser Ã¼ber die Haut und du merkst es durch den Fahrtwind nicht Â vergleichbar mit der Schwimmhalle beim Schwimmen Â du verlierst irre viel Wasser im Wasser.
  Ich danke dir und wÃ¼nsche dir eine stressfreie Vorweihnachtszeit.
  Herzlichst GÃ¼nter

----------


## W. Werner

Freut mich ungemein, wenn ich Dir helfen konnte. Kann mal versuchen, das ähnlich dem verordneten Gerät/Programm eingegebene auszulesen - dazu müsste ich mich wieder einlesen. Aber nicht nur das "Programm" ist wichtig, auch die Elektroden müssen an der richtigen Stelle angebracht werden, damit die Reiz-Impulse auch an der richtigen Stelle ankommen. Ob das bei Männern dieselbe Stelle ist, wie bei Frauen??? Wohl nicht: die erste Elektrode, die meine Frau bekommen hat, war für intravaginale Anwendung! Als sie damit nicht klar kam, hat sie Klebeelektroden bekommen, die irgendwo am Bein angebracht wurden, also an einer definierten Stelle, an die ich mich aber nicht mehr erinnere. Am besten kann Dir da wohl ein Fachmann weiterhelfen!

----------

